# Rainbows Due December 2015



## jumpingo

going against the worrier in me, i'm starting this thread.:shock:


aaaaahhhhhh...fingers crossed this time!


i'll likely edit this first post as time goes on, but for now:


:flow:*Due Dates*:flow:


December 1st
nessaw:pink:


December 2nd
jumpingo:yellow: Ramona Mei:pink: arrived 11/27


December 3rd
Leann83:blue:


December 4th
ExpectingTC:pink:
Eclaire:blue:


December 6th
jessmke


December 7th
mrsed


December 10th
Cali122320


December 12th
indhira2
o0oCharlieo0o:yellow:


December 13th
Chimpette
Kallie3000:blue: Oliver Buchanan arrived 11/26
smurfy


December 19th
mummy2one


December 20th
Laska5


December 23rd
Blu10


December 25th
laurac1988:pink:


December 26th
jrob


December 27th
stormcloud96


January 3rd
tankel



<3*TBD*<3
Helena88


:angel:Our December Angels:angel:
InVivoVeritas
Flibberty87
NDH
mummy3ds
Carybear
mummy2o



:ninja:*Our friendly stalkers*:ninja:
wantingagirl
Lil_Pixie
sunshine2014
CelticNiamh
MrsG09
OneMore Time
DBZ34
mommyof2peas




*Signature GIFs*
the end of each one has some extra spaces in the code. 
take those out when you paste it in your signature.:thumbup:

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/December-Rainbows_zpsyh0cv456.gif 

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/December-Rainbows_zpsyh0cv456.gif[/IMG ] [/URL ]

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2297133-rainbows-due-december-2015-a.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/December-Rainbows-Yellow_zpsemz9xp5x.gif
https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/December-Rainbows-Yellow_zpsemz9xp5x.gif[/IMG ] [/URL ]

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2297133-rainbows-due-december-2015-a.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/December-Rainbows-pink_zpskdhyp73n.gif 
https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/December-Rainbows-pink_zpskdhyp73n.gif[/IMG ] [/URL ]

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2297133-rainbows-due-december-2015-a.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/December-Rainbows-Blue_zpsudrs0rl8.gif 
https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/December-Rainbows-Blue_zpsudrs0rl8.gif[/IMG ] [/URL ]





"Today I am pregnant. There is no reason to believe this is not my [COLOR=Red]r[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkOrange]a[/COLOR][COLOR=Olive]i[/COLOR][COLOR=SeaGreen]n[/COLOR][COLOR=RoyalBlue]b[/COLOR][COLOR=DarkOrchid]o[/COLOR][COLOR=Magenta]w[/COLOR]. I am happy and baby is healthy."[/CENTER]
[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/"][/URL]​


----------



## Helena88

I hope to be in the December group! We'll see...
Maybe something Christmas themed?
December puddings
December dumplings 
December delights 
Feel free to dismiss my suggestions lol!


----------



## jumpingo

i was trying to avoid anything that was too obviously christmas, just to be on the safe side, but Dumplings or Delights is cute!:thumbup: maybe we'll eventually take a vote?:shrug: fingers crossed for you - are you testing soon?


----------



## OneMore Time

I might be here with you - I know I am pregnant but might land myself in the November group, based on LMP. I am either due Nov. 30 or Dec. 1. Normally one day isn't an issue but it makes picking a group tricky. 

My other 3 have all been at least a little early so I would bet this little one will make a November appearance. FX!


----------



## jumpingo

OneMore Time said:


> I might be here with you - I know I am pregnant but might land myself in the November group, based on LMP. I am either due Nov. 30 or Dec. 1. Normally one day isn't an issue but it makes picking a group tricky.
> 
> My other 3 have all been at least a little early so I would bet this little one will make a November appearance. FX!

BOTH!!:haha:

i'm only half joking. that would be tough to keep up with i'm sure!:wacko:

we would love to have you!! but, it sounds like chances are high that baby's gonna make a november appearance. ooooh, maybe a turkey baby!? (where the turkey emoticon?!!:haha:)


----------



## wantingagirl

I wanna be with you :brat: but if I'm not I will be following if you don't mind?! Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

I think December rainbow dumplings has a nice ring to it


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aww what about December snowflakes? 

Not that I have any possibility of being with you lol. But I'll stalk you anyway


----------



## jumpingo

wantingagirl said:


> I wanna be with you :brat: but if I'm not I will be following if you don't mind?! Xx




Lil_Pixie said:


> Aww what about December snowflakes?
> 
> Not that I have any possibility of being with you lol. But I'll stalk you anyway

wanting, Lil, stalkers are ALWAYS welcome!:friends::hugs:<3

Snowflakes added to the list!

i am thinking eventually we'll take a vote or something? though i guess since i created the thread, i could just make a dictator move and pick one. but i like so many! i can't decide! (for anyone who watched Parks and Rec, i imagine those last 2 lines in Tom's whiny voice:rofl:)


----------



## sunshine2014

How creepy am I?? Although, who knows I could be a dexember too!!
Soooo....my vote, is December Delights. Awwwwwwwwwww. So cute. Like little christmas delights.


----------



## jumpingo

sunshine2014 said:


> How creepy am I?? Although, who knows I could be a dexember too!!
> Soooo....my vote, is December Delights. Awwwwwwwwwww. So cute. Like little christmas delights.

not creepy at all!! funny that there are more stalkers than actual bfps though!:haha: but only for now! 

i know it's because it's still early; i got my bfp early because i Oed early. then by 10dpo, i was still only 3 weeks pregnant.:shock: AND because i think people who've lost before are less likely to join a group so early. i get that.:shy:

*i* am scared to join a group. but "today, i am pregnant." i'm seriously gonna be a broken record with that crap!:roll::haha::blush:

i bought a pregnancy magazine at the store today. AND realized that december baby means i can hopefully get through the whole summer on elastic banded skirts and cute summer dresses. (aka i am not going to announce until quite late i imagine) then i will trade for long sweaters and leggings. or just leggings with all the summer dresses and cardigans. score!:thumbup:

(is my positive thinking and excitement hiding my OHMYGODIMFREAKINGOUTWHATIFITHAPPENSAGAINIWILLNOTSURIVIVEOKAYWELLYESIWILLBUTITWILLBEVERYHARDANDIDONTWANTTHISTOBEHARD well enough?:roll::haha:)


----------



## Helena88

jumpingo said:


> i was trying to avoid anything that was too obviously christmas, just to be on the safe side, but Dumplings or Delights is cute!:thumbup: maybe we'll eventually take a vote?:shrug: fingers crossed for you - are you testing soon?

That's fair enough &#128522; 
Unfortunately I don't think I'll get to be in the December group as I've tested negative and had a big temp drop yesterday and today so AF will probably show up very soon (how rude of her to be so late! Lol). 
Wishing you all the best with your pregnancy!


----------



## jumpingo

Helena88 said:


> That's fair enough &#128522;
> Unfortunately I don't think I'll get to be in the December group as I've tested negative and had a big temp drop yesterday and today so AF will probably show up very soon (how rude of her to be so late! Lol).
> Wishing you all the best with your pregnancy!

oh boo! and yes, how RUDE!!:roll::haha:
i say have a glass of wine and watch some trashy tv.:thumbup:


----------



## Helena88

Trust me, that's exactly what I'll be doing lol!


----------



## jumpingo

i'm secretly hoping it's just a fluke though.:winkwink:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey stopping by to say hi :haha: even though I am due november I know some of you were fireflies so want to make sure your ok and :hugs: I am not ready to join the November rainbow group yet so will stalk if that is ok :hugs:


----------



## Tui

Hoping to join you in a few days, but going to stalk all the same :wave:


----------



## MrsG09

Oooh, oooh! Can I be a creepy stalker, too!?!? (Lol...yes, Jump, I totally found this by being your creepy stalker friend :shrug:) :haha: Once a SMEP or Firefly friend, always a SMEP or Firefly friend. :hugs: :friends:


----------



## jumpingo

there are so many creepy stalkers!:haha: 
just teasing, thanks for stopping by!:hugs:
but...:blush: i feel like it's basically my journal following...HA!


eventually there will be December Rainbows...right??

come out come out where ever you are!!:yipee:


----------



## Tui

I'm trying.......4dpo :coffee: .......


----------



## CelticNiamh

I feel I fit more in here than the November PAL I am due so late in November and if let go over this would be a December baby 

5 weeks and wiling MS to start and trying to control my fears, I keep stopping my self from thinking this is over before it has even started :dohh: I have no reason yet to think that but I am! 

I keep toying with the idea of getting another clear blue digital test to see if I would get a 3+ but I am terrified I would see 2-3 and it would be the same as last time, I got stuck at 2-3 weeks never progressed! at least I can get a scan next week at 6 weeks but think I need another one to make sure baby grows a week later :wacko:


----------



## jumpingo

CelticNiamh said:


> I feel I fit more in here than the November PAL I am due so late in November and if let go over this would be a December baby
> 
> 5 weeks and wiling MS to start and trying to control my fears, I keep stopping my self from thinking this is over before it has even started :dohh: I have no reason yet to think that but I am!
> 
> I keep toying with the idea of getting another clear blue digital test to see if I would get a 3+ but I am terrified I would see 2-3 and it would be the same as last time, I got stuck at 2-3 weeks never progressed! at least I can get a scan next week at 6 weeks but think I need another one to make sure baby grows a week later :wacko:

i say join where you feel comfortable.:thumbup: and it's easy to fit in because it's just us so far; we can do WHATEVER WE WANT!:haha: 

november 23rd, right?

yeah, i have moments where i worry: i couldn't sleep last night and tossed and turned and never actually went to sleep, just laid there but temped and it was WAY lower than my crosshairs (you'd think since i never went to sleep my body temp wouldn't have dropped, but it was low:dohh:) so i tried going back to sleep and my have drifted off and then temped near my normal time and it was just above, but barely. usually that signals AF coming the next day, so i kind of panicked. and then all morning i just felt wet and kept going to the bathroom to check my underwear!:wacko: but the test is still positive, so, today i am pregnant and everything is okay.:flow:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Jumpingo I stopped temping once I got my proper line :hugs: I had my self in a right tizzy this morning woke up with cramps not bad ones but ouch and it turns out it was wind so used the loo and all is good now! 
Yep November 23rd 

are you doing many more test I did another one this morning think it is a wee bit darker than Monday test tempted to get more tomorrow till they can not get any darker :haha:


----------



## jumpingo

yeah, i know i should stop...but it's so hard after doing it every day for so many months. i "need" to know!!:roll: with the exception of november and a week in december, i've been temping since mid july:shock: crazy...anyway, i should probably just force myself to put the thermometer in the bathroom.

as for testing though...!!:haha: i *just* bought a 50 pack of wondfos last month so i plan on testing for a bit more too:thumbup: at least until the test line is really dark. here's my current progression, as of 12dpo this morning, wednesday.:blush:


eta: do you want me to move you onto the due date list? or add your due date under the stalker list? or neither? totally up to you!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







mar9to12dpo.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CelticNiamh

jumpingo said:


> yeah, i know i should stop...but it's so hard after doing it every day for so many months. i "need" to know!!:roll: with the exception of november and a week in december, i've been temping since mid july:shock: crazy...anyway, i should probably just force myself to put the thermometer in the bathroom.
> 
> as for testing though...!!:haha: i *just* bought a 50 pack of wondfos last month so i plan on testing for a bit more too:thumbup: at least until the test line is really dark. here's my current progression, as of 12dpo this morning, wednesday.:blush:
> 
> 
> eta: do you want me to move you onto the due date list? or add your due date under the stalker list? or neither? totally up to you!:thumbup:

nice progression :thumbup: hmm I think stalker list for now :)


----------



## OneMore Time

*Niamh *- I am not-so-patiently waiting for symptoms myself. I feel the fatigue because it's like no other...not just tired but holy hell my head is too heavy to hold up tired. I feel dizzy and a little nauseous from time to time but no cramps and my boobs aren't even a little sore. Not that it means a ton anyway - I had intense, textbook symptoms with my last and that was not to be. :shrug: 

I took another CW Weeks estimator this morning even though I knew I should wait a few more days. Still says 1-2 weeks...conscience choice to not panic. I have one weeks estimator and one FRER left and then I'll be done testing. 

My temp went up a bit again today so I am hanging up the thermometer. This will be refreshing I think. 

Today I am trying to relax and remember that whatever will be, will be. Que Sera Sera.


----------



## CelticNiamh

OneMore Time said:


> *Niamh *- I am not-so-patiently waiting for symptoms myself. I feel the fatigue because it's like no other...not just tired but holy hell my head is too heavy to hold up tired. I feel dizzy and a little nauseous from time to time but no cramps and my boobs aren't even a little sore. Not that it means a ton anyway - I had intense, textbook symptoms with my last and that was not to be. :shrug:
> 
> I took another CW Weeks estimator this morning even though I knew I should wait a few more days. Still says 1-2 weeks...conscience choice to not panic. I have one weeks estimator and one FRER left and then I'll be done testing.
> 
> My temp went up a bit again today so I am hanging up the thermometer. This will be refreshing I think.
> 
> Today I am trying to relax and remember that whatever will be, will be. Que Sera Sera.

yes it is a strange tired it hits me mid afternoon and all I want is a nap even 20 minutes to keep me going till bedtime:flower: 
I notice as well I get hot flushes I feel really hot and then it goes away mostly in the evenings I felt a bit yuk after trying to have a cup of tea this morning and my sister has chickens and gave us eggs every time I look at them I feel like I want to gag just can not even touch them eggs bad :haha:

I would hold out till towards the end of week 5 to do the other digital still bang on with 1-2 at this point so I would not worry at all in that regard :hugs:

ah have to fly be back later


----------



## nessaw

Hi ladies can I very cautiously join you? This was the first month of serious trying after our 3rd loss last Sept. I didn't get a peak on my cbfm so thought I was out. Realised today I was late and got a bfp 2-3 weeks on cb digi. Am trying hard not to freak out. Due date looking like 2 or 3 rd of dec. If I may vote I quite like Delights as well. Really hoping I get to stay in a rainbow thread this time. Hugs to all.x


----------



## jumpingo

nessaw said:


> Hi ladies can I very cautiously join you? This was the first month of serious trying after our 3rd loss last Sept. I didn't get a peak on my cbfm so thought I was out. Realised today I was late and got a bfp 2-3 weeks on cb digi. Am trying hard not to freak out. Due date looking like 2 or 3 rd of dec. If I may vote I quite like Delights as well. Really hoping I get to stay in a rainbow thread this time. Hugs to all.x

YAY!!!! welcome!:wave:
i'm so excited to not be the only one on the due date list anymore!:happydance::haha:

and yeah, i'm really hoping i get to stay too.:hugs::friends:

despite knowing i shouldn't test or temp, i am.
i test once a day in the morning only and the test hasn't really gotten darker in the last 2 or 3 days. i know hcg takes a little while to double, so it's still early to get freaked out, but the worries definitely slip in. FF says that AF is due tomorrow and my temp dropped below the coverline this morning. so all those things are just pointing in the wrong direction to me.:nope::cry:


----------



## CelticNiamh

jumpingo said:


> nessaw said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies can I very cautiously join you? This was the first month of serious trying after our 3rd loss last Sept. I didn't get a peak on my cbfm so thought I was out. Realised today I was late and got a bfp 2-3 weeks on cb digi. Am trying hard not to freak out. Due date looking like 2 or 3 rd of dec. If I may vote I quite like Delights as well. Really hoping I get to stay in a rainbow thread this time. Hugs to all.x
> 
> YAY!!!! welcome!:wave:
> i'm so excited to not be the only one on the due date list anymore!:happydance::haha:
> 
> and yeah, i'm really hoping i get to stay too.:hugs::friends:
> 
> despite knowing i shouldn't test or temp, i am.
> i test once a day in the morning only and the test hasn't really gotten darker in the last 2 or 3 days. i know hcg takes a little while to double, so it's still early to get freaked out, but the worries definitely slip in. FF says that AF is due tomorrow and my temp dropped below the coverline this morning. so all those things are just pointing in the wrong direction to me.:nope::cry:Click to expand...

hang in there bet that temp will be back up tomorrow and I bet if you do a search on FF there will be plenty of charts with dips and still BFP actually Sunshine chart did that this cycle as well 

post your test so we can see the lines are using the strip ones cause they take ages to get dark I think anyway ! :hugs:


----------



## jumpingo

CelticNiamh said:


> hang in there bet that temp will be back up tomorrow and I bet if you do a search on FF there will be plenty of charts with dips and still BFP actually Sunshine chart did that this cycle as well
> 
> post your test so we can see the lines are using the strip ones cause they take ages to get dark I think anyway ! :hugs:

celtic, here it comes...ready?
"i was comparing my october bfp chart to this month's chart and..." :dohh::blush::haha:

i'm actually sort of glad that the OB clinic knows now (i didn't want to tell them, but had a colposcopy scheduled and they do a pregnancy test beforehand and surprise surprise:haha: it was positive!), because if this one doesn't stick, at least it will be on record and maybe 3rd time around they'll look into testing...? doubt it since they pretty much do NOTHING, ever:roll:, but i guess that if i end up having recurrent mcs, at least this one will get to get counted. a silver lining...?:shrug::sad1:

eta: here's my chart too. i haven't added any positive hpts into FF yet... :blush:
 



Attached Files:







mar9dpoto14dpo.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 3









Mar CD26 FF chart.jpg
File size: 73.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## CelticNiamh

jumpingo said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> hang in there bet that temp will be back up tomorrow and I bet if you do a search on FF there will be plenty of charts with dips and still BFP actually Sunshine chart did that this cycle as well
> 
> post your test so we can see the lines are using the strip ones cause they take ages to get dark I think anyway ! :hugs:
> 
> celtic, here it comes...ready?
> "i was comparing my october bfp chart to this month's chart and..." :dohh::blush::haha:
> 
> i'm actually sort of glad that the OB clinic knows now (i didn't want to tell them, but had a colposcopy scheduled and they do a pregnancy test beforehand and surprise surprise:haha: it was positive!), because if this one doesn't stick, at least it will be on record and maybe 3rd time around they'll look into testing...? doubt it since they pretty much do NOTHING, ever:roll:, but i guess that if i end up having recurrent mcs, at least this one will get to get counted. a silver lining...?:shrug::sad1:Click to expand...

amazing how we self protect and try see the sliver lining somewhere!! if I were you I get my self a good test because as far as I know those test are not good for progression I was useing them and my lines were soooooo faint like supper faint so when I tested and got a decent line I was supper happy :flower:

so you had a dip and a bfp before :) :hugs:


----------



## jumpingo

CelticNiamh said:


> amazing how we self protect and try see the sliver lining somewhere!! if I were you I get my self a good test because as far as I know those test are not good for progression I was useing them and my lines were soooooo faint like supper faint so when I tested and got a decent line I was supper happy :flower:
> 
> so you had a dip and a bfp before :) :hugs:

sorry that wasn't clear - when i got my bfp in october, my temps stayed nice and high, so this time they are not like that and making me worry.:sad1:

i guess i could go get a FRER...:shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

jumpingo said:


> CelticNiamh said:
> 
> 
> amazing how we self protect and try see the sliver lining somewhere!! if I were you I get my self a good test because as far as I know those test are not good for progression I was useing them and my lines were soooooo faint like supper faint so when I tested and got a decent line I was supper happy :flower:
> 
> so you had a dip and a bfp before :) :hugs:
> 
> sorry that wasn't clear - when i got my bfp in october, my temps stayed nice and high, so this time they are not like that and making me worry.:sad1:
> 
> i guess i could go get a FRER...:shrug:Click to expand...


Every pregnancy is different :hugs: bet that temp rises tomorrow and yea FRER or similar :hugs:


----------



## jumpingo

CelticNiamh said:


> Every pregnancy is different :hugs: bet that temp rises tomorrow and yea FRER or similar :hugs:

yeah, i'm trying so hard to tell myself that, and there are a bunch of charts in FF with temps that drop down below the coverline. a couple here and there that then go on to get AF, but the stats of my search (i searched for charts with Early HPT and Low post O temps) say 9% are miscarriage and 91% are pregnancy. so, that numbers are still in my favor...but am already mentally thinking the worst.:nope:


----------



## Tui

Jump step away from the damm thermometer! If it's gonna happen it will happen. Don't wind yourself up. Think positive. Everything will be just perfect this time xx


----------



## jumpingo

Tui said:


> Jump step away from the damm thermometer! If it's gonna happen it will happen. Don't wind yourself up. Think positive. Everything will be just perfect this time xx

i burst out laughing and read your post to my husband. he said, "SEE! listen to your friends! ughh!:roll:"

:rofl:

you're right.:dohh:


----------



## mrsed

Hello - could I cautiously join your group. Got my bfp yesterday and baby due December 7th. Not sure I will believe it until I see 'Pregnant' on a digi. I have one ready for tomorrow - which will be a year to the day that I miscarried my twins at 10 weeks. It feels like it has been the longest year ever. Really hoping this one sticks!


----------



## jumpingo

mrsed said:


> Hello - could I cautiously join your group. Got my bfp yesterday and baby due December 7th. Not sure I will believe it until I see 'Pregnant' on a digi. I have one ready for tomorrow - which will be a year to the day that I miscarried my twins at 10 weeks. It feels like it has been the longest year ever. Really hoping this one sticks!

mrsed! welcome:wave: and due date buddy no less!:thumbup::friends:

after some panic inducing tests and temps, i took one FRER today, which was super positive and decided to walk away from the tests. they only make me worry.:dohh:

how many dpo are you? hope you get your Pregnant digi in the morning!


----------



## mrsed

Caved in and did the digital this afternoon. Got pregnant 1-2 woohoo! I'm 11dpo


----------



## jumpingo

mrsed said:


> Caved in and did the digital this afternoon. Got pregnant 1-2 woohoo! I'm 11dpo

:yipee: that's great!! i have given up temping and testing because it creates more anxiety than it calms. i took a FRER yesterday and it was super dark (YAY!) and so today is day one of going "clean.":haha:

i am still totally under the weather with allergies and sinus crap and a yucky head cold. i didn't want to take medicine if i could avoid it, but i think i'm gonna have to take claritin for a couple days to fight it all off. and the nettie pot.:dohh:

it sucks because all my friends (2 different groups, actually) are all going to a huge park in tokyo for hanami, which is basically a picnic under the cherry blossoms. though, i guess this helps avoid the awkward how-come-you're-not-drinking-oh-my-god-are-you...?! conversation.:roll: because it's WAY too early to tell anyone. i made my husband vow not to tell ANYone. the only people that know are the doctor, nurse and tech at the OBGYN clinic and god help them, if that rumor spreads...:gun: there were some HIPPA violations already in the tiny hospital here, and if they mess up again, i WILL make it personal and file a serious complaint. ugh, sorry, rant over.:wacko::blush:

nessaw, mrsed, how are you guys doing??

(and all our stalkers??:winkwink:)


----------



## nessaw

Morning. I had similar yesterday. 2 people at work are getting married and there was bucks fizz. I'm pretty sure bucks fizz won't hurt a baby! But I waa like umm-luckily I got there early and grabbed a non-alcoholic one without anyone noticing-I think!
I picked up my progesterone and aspiring prescription yesterday so now feel I am doing everything I can. We haven't had a lot of luck with aftercare following our mcs and this prescription was no exception. It said only to be filled at the hospital but the cons didn't tell me that and the appt was back in dec. So I got to asda about 5pm yest and they wouldn't do it. Luckily my docs is near and I got it changed but waited an hour and a half! Also had a mini breakdown-so stressed that I would have to wait til after the weekend.
I teach so am now off for 2 weeks. Got a gp appt on tues and left a msg at the rmc cons. What do you guys do?
Hi mrsed and congrats on your bfp. I lost twins last feb also-hugs.xx


----------



## nessaw

Sorry rereading jumpingo do you work in a hospital?


----------



## jumpingo

nessaw said:


> Sorry rereading jumpingo do you work in a hospital?

nope!:haha: my husband does, but my privacy issue rant is unrelated to that...

i had a pap smear with my primary care doc done way back last summer and it came back abnormal. so i scheduled a colposcopy at the OBGYN clinic in mid Oct. that ended up being SMACK DAB in the middle of my fertile week and i broke down when i went in because a colposcopy takes about a week to recover from, which would have ruined our chances. (yeah, stressed much?:wacko::dohh::haha:) anyway, i explained that we were trying for 1 more month and then taking about 4 months off to avoid risking being too pregnant to fly in september 2015. so the doc was really nice and looked at my test results again and said they didn't test for HPV the first time (um, isn't that a huge part of getting a pap smear?:huh:) so they would just redo the pap smear and then go from there. well, turns out i DID get pregnant that week. then they called my husband (who is NOT the patient:roll: while he was at WORK:huh:) and told him that the test came back abnormal again so i did need to get the colposcopy now. he told them i was pregnant, so couldn't have it done. he mentioned it offhandedly to me that they called and relayed the conversation. i was SO mad.:growlmad: *i* was the patient, and no one called ME to tell ME about my health issues. 

then, to add insult to injury: i got a scan at 8+1 off base because i couldn't wait until 12 weeks, which is the first prenatal appointment that they do here that involves a scan or anything beyond "Q&A with the nurse.":roll: the doctor off base said there was no heartbeat and that i should get a follow-up in a week to see if the fetus has grown or if they can find a heartbeart. i called OB on base and told them that and they acted like i had recently talked to them; "_the doc says she already talked to you_" (no, i was calling for the FIRST time, get your patients straight:gun:) and they also told me: "_sorry, we can't help you so just keep your 12 week appointment._" i LOST it.:cry: my husband went down to OB and basically insisted they see me. it should not take a man going in and strong arming to get health care in a way that is responsive to patients' concerns and needs. anyway, that was a monday. i got an appointment for a scan the following week on tuesday, but started bleeding on sunday, miscarried on monday and cancelled the tuesday appointment.:cry: 2 days later, OB called to say, "_we heard what happened and were calling to schedule a follow-up appointment to make sure everything has resolved itself and also need to schedule that colposcopy._" oh, how sensitive to call me 3 days after miscarrying to remind me, since i'm no longer pregnant, that i need that.:roll::gun:

needless to say, i hate the OB department. both the docs i've dealth with are pretty good but the nurse who works there (and makes all the phone calls and basically is the filter between you and the docs whenever you call) is my mortal enemy.:growlmad::trouble:


----------



## nessaw

What a nightmare. Beyond insensitive on all counts. No wonder you're concerned.


----------



## jumpingo

nessaw said:


> Morning. I had similar yesterday. 2 people at work are getting married and there was bucks fizz. I'm pretty sure bucks fizz won't hurt a baby! But I waa like umm-luckily I got there early and grabbed a non-alcoholic one without anyone noticing-I think!
> I picked up my progesterone and aspiring prescription yesterday so now feel I am doing everything I can. We haven't had a lot of luck with aftercare following our mcs and this prescription was no exception. It said only to be filled at the hospital but the cons didn't tell me that and the appt was back in dec. So I got to asda about 5pm yest and they wouldn't do it. Luckily my docs is near and I got it changed but waited an hour and a half! Also had a mini breakdown-so stressed that I would have to wait til after the weekend.
> I teach so am now off for 2 weeks. Got a gp appt on tues and left a msg at the rmc cons. What do you guys do?
> Hi mrsed and congrats on your bfp. I lost twins last feb also-hugs.xx

what's a bucks fizz??

do you mean what are our jobs? i'm a housewife.:shy: i worked with kids at a bilingual mommy and me school in tokyo for 4 and a half years, but when i met and married my husband, i had to move pretty far away from where i worked because my husband is in the military and has to live on base. i commuted 1hr 45 min one way for 6 months before getting fed up with my boss and the commute was no longer worth the stress, so i quit.:happydance:

sorry to hear about the trouble with your prescriptions, but glad it got sorted! the OB on base doesn't do anything after "just one":roll: miscarriage, so no prescriptions or even anything different than if it was my first pregnancy. they see you between 10-14 weeks, which i think is crazy! nothing for the whole first trimester, essentially...?!:shock: i DID manage to wiggle my way into getting that appointment at 9w3d though. just got lucky with available slots.:thumbup: 

how about you guys? any upcoming appointments/etc?


----------



## nessaw

Bucks fizz is champagne and orange juice.


----------



## jumpingo

nessaw said:


> Bucks fizz is champagne and orange juice.

we call those mimosas, i thought. so i did some googling to find out that the "difference" is a bucks fizz is 2 parts orange juice to 1 part champagne, and a mimosa is 1:1.:haha:

i'm also fairly certain that most people don't even know they are pregnant at this point (AF was just only due yesterday for me) and often drink more than the equivalent of a bucks fizz or two by the time they find out, so you're totally fine!:thumbup:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hope I can join in here? Add me to the 7th December list too :) We're going to have a busy day that day!!

I have three fantastic kids (16, 13 and 2), had one little boy who died as a newborn, and five early losses from 5 to 14 weeks. I'm always an insane mess the whole first trimester, so I hope you ladies have ears and shoulders of stainless steel!!

Jumpingo, it was great to find you here -- made me feel at home.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Oh, and I vote for December Puddings.


----------



## jumpingo

InVivoVeritas said:


> Hope I can join in here? Add me to the 7th December list too :) We're going to have a busy day that day!!
> 
> I have three fantastic kids (16, 13 and 2), had one little boy who died as a newborn, and five early losses from 5 to 14 weeks. I'm always an insane mess the whole first trimester, so I hope you ladies have ears and shoulders of stainless steel!!
> 
> Jumpingo, it was great to find you here -- made me feel at home.

awww, thanks! welcome InVivo!!:wave: glad you found your way to us!:friends:

not sure i am gonna be much better; i lost my first pregnancy at 9+4 just this past december but i will at least be able to be insane WITH you!:roll::haha:

and crazy that there are 3 of us already due on the 7th!:shock: though, i checked with a due date calculator online and anyone whose last period was between february 24th and march 24th will be due in december so i'm guessing it'll even out in a few weeks or so.:thumbup:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I'm sorry to hear about your December loss -- you must still be coming to terms with that. I love your motto, though; today we're pregnant so lets enjoy that.

So far I only got my BFP today and I'm already terrified to go to the bathroom in case I see blood. I had a BFN and spotting at 11dpo (brown and just once), so I'm trying not to dwell on the idea of a blighted ovum. Nothing I can do about it, so I'm trying very hard not to drive myself nuts.

Lets get comfy while we wait for those other December Delights/Puddings/Rainbows to come trickling in.


----------



## DBZ34

Hi ladies! 

I'm not quite ready to join as a December Delight/Pudding/Rainbow, but it's very possible I will be in a few days. So can I join as a stalker and then when I'm feeling less like a nervous wreck, put myself on the official list? 

Today's test at 11DPO was super faint, but since I had an IUI this month, I feel like there's still a chance it was the lingering effects of the trigger shot...even though I tested it (mostly) out. I stopped because the line was super faint and I was sure it would be gone the next day. I was fairly sure it was out of my system, but, I'm not 100%, so I'm not getting too excited just yet. I need to pee on a few more sticks and see what happens....


----------



## nessaw

Welcome invivo.
Dbz I understand your caution. Hoping that your next test is darker.
Not sure I can do much to keep myself calm never mind anyone else but will give it a good go! Hoping to hear back from the rmc consultant tom to find out next steps.


----------



## jessmke

Can I join?? I'm due December 6th. I'm exactly 4 weeks today, got a positive on an IC at 3 weeks! This is my third pregnancy, my previous two were lost before 5 weeks. This has been quite a roller coaster month, had a MC on March 1st, and a BFP on March 22!


----------



## jumpingo

welcome DBZ and jess!!:wave: i will add you to the front page in the morning when i get to my computer:thumbup:

i fell asleep before 8pm and now am pretty wide awake at 3am:dohh: it's like jetlag but i haven't gone anywhere!:haha:

how's everyone else feeling?


----------



## jessmke

jumpingo said:


> welcome DBZ and jess!!:wave: i will add you to the front page in the morning when i get to my computer:thumbup:
> 
> i fell asleep before 8pm and now am pretty wide awake at 3am:dohh: it's like jetlag but i haven't gone anywhere!:haha:
> 
> how's everyone else feeling?

I'm feeling cold! I am freezing all the time since getting my BFP. Other than that my boobs are a sore, it's an achy sore like I've been to the gym, not my regular PMS sore. And I'm so bloated. I feel like if I could just have a decent poop I would feel a lot better. But I'm not complaining (except that I am....).


----------



## InVivoVeritas

DBZ, we'll save a spot for you! :) How's that progression looking today?

Jess, welcome. You can have the spot next to the fire. ;)

Jumpingo, hope you weren't awake for too long. I'm on the late shift this week at work, and I really don't know how I'm going to stay awake until midnight. I'm hoping for a snooze on the sofa before I go.

Nessa, any word back from your rmc consultant yet? Even if we can't stay calm together at least we'll both have company as we go off the deep end.

I see my doctor at 11 to get my cyclogest prescription, but based on previous pregnancies my first scan will be at 7-8 weeks. I'm trying to stay calm, but I'm actually terrified to go to the toilet in case I see blood.


----------



## mrsed

Hi everyone

Just checking in at officially 4 weeks :) I thought I'd be a little bit worried after last year's miscarriage but every twinge makes me panic and rush to the toilet to check I'm not bleeding... It's driving me mad

I also went to bed early last night because I was exhausted and woke about 3am unable to sleep and now I'm exhausted again! Boobs are a bit sore but that's it really. 

3 due on the 7th?! that is crazy but as you say, the later dates will fill up!

How are we all doing?


----------



## nessaw

The 7th looks busy!
finally got an appt with the rmc cons for wed which is lucky cos apparently he's off on his holidays on fri!
I have sore boobs and tiredness and some cramping going on. Been babysitting my nieces today playing lions (!) And they kept asking me to say I had a baby lion in my tummy. I didn't want to in case it jinxed things!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Brown spotting for me today -- not a good day. I started my progesterone, but won't have a scan until 21st so it's going to be a long three weeks.


----------



## Tui

December Doves? Ducklings?

I'm gonna stay for as long as I can - Dec 16th please :cloud9:


----------



## jumpingo

nessaw said:


> The 7th looks busy!
> finally got an appt with the rmc cons for wed which is lucky cos apparently he's off on his holidays on fri!
> I have sore boobs and tiredness and some cramping going on. Been babysitting my nieces today playing lions (!) And they kept asking me to say I had a baby lion in my tummy. I didn't want to in case it jinxed things!

sore boobs, tiredness and some cramping - this is me too!!:friends:

and how cute...!! so, december lions!?:haha: kidding... but yeah, gotta be careful telling kids anything about babies in bellies, even in make believe world, because you never know what they're gonna say to their parents later!:shock::dohh:




InVivoVeritas said:


> Brown spotting for me today -- not a good day. I started my progesterone, but won't have a scan until 21st so it's going to be a long three weeks.

3 weeks? you got this! just come hang out with us when you're freaking out. we'll either help, or be right there with you!:hugs: my appt is may 7th, so we're looking at 5+ weeks.:wacko: i MAY go insane by then. sorry ladies!:haha:




Tui said:


> December Doves? Ducklings?
> 
> I'm gonna stay for as long as I can - Dec 16th please :cloud9:

oooh, i ducklings is cute!! how does a person pick just one "mascot"?!:wacko:
but more importantly....TUI!!!!!!!:shock: congrats!!!!!!!:mrgreen::yipee::mrgreen::yipee::mrgreen::yipee:


----------



## nessaw

Invivo had you had the spotting in prev pgs? Keeping everything crossed. 
Tui congrats and welcome.
The nieces were very insistent! Bless them.
Gp today for registering pg. 4th time of doing it and getting nowt at the end. Sorry ladies a bit negative today.


----------



## Tui

Know how you feel. My doc is great, but I'm dreading going to see the nurses who take my blood sample. Seen them so often I dread their looks when I go again. I don't care though. I'm happy and everyone gets their baby eventually. No reason why this won't be our luck times.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Nessa, I'm there with you feeling negative today. Hang in there, though -- my fifth baby was the one I got to keep, so I'm sending strong positive thoughts that you'll be the same.

I've had spotting in two previous successful pregnancies and three miscarriages. There's no way to know which one this is until my scan, which can't be until the baby's big enough to see a heartbeat. I hate these early weeks!!!

Tui, welcome.


----------



## Leann83

Hi everyone!! It ok if I join you here? Going by LMP I'm due on December 3rd and I'm SO NERVOUS! Terrified this one won't be sticky but I suppose there's nothing I can do now, what will happen will happen... I love the moto jumpingo!


----------



## jumpingo

Leann83 said:


> Hi everyone!! It ok if I join you here? Going by LMP I'm due on December 3rd and I'm SO NERVOUS! Terrified this one won't be sticky but I suppose there's nothing I can do now, what will happen will happen... I love the moto jumpingo!

Leann, welcome!:wave::thumbup:


----------



## Tui

Leann, welcome x

Positive vibes only here please :haha:


----------



## Leann83

Tui said:


> Leann, welcome x
> 
> Positive vibes only here please :haha:

Haha, will do! 

Thanks jumpingo!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Welcome on board, Leann. Where in Ireland do you live? I'm in Leitrim.

How's everybody feeling? I have symptoms sometimes, but usually not when I wake in the morning. I can't wait for proper ms to kick in.


----------



## Leann83

Hi InVivoVeritas! I'm in Meath!

Symptom wise, nothing except for bloating! In actually happy with no symptoms. I had none with DS, no sickness or anything. With the mmc I was EXHAUSTED and felt a bit queasy from before I even got my BFP so anything different to that in counting as good! Probably has no connection tho!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Fairly close! I'm in Navan once a month for work.

I'm on progesterone supplements, which gives me most of the early symptoms and means that if I miscarry I won't know. The only symptom for me that tells me the baby's okay is the ms, so before it kicks in I'm a nervous wreck.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Hi ladies, im not quite ready to come over here as 'pregnant' so ill just stalk for now if you dont mind lol iv been getting positive tests but i want to wait till after af is due to call it lol, im 10dpo, but i dont want to get my hopes too high after all the upset, as you all unfortunately fully understand :(
Edited to add... This month my doctor put me on metformin due to my PCOS he believes thats whats causing the miscarriages, also my periods have been so up the wall, anyway been on metformin for two weeks i ovulated on time :O and now BFP so so far this has been a wonder drug, iv read that women with PCOS stay taking the metformin through the first trimester to prevent mc. But after af is due I'll make a dr app and see what he suggests, until then I'll be continuing too take it

Anyway December names how about...December Dreams, December DayDreams or even December Dreams Come True
I know dreams arent a thing such as puddings etc, but we have all been dreaming for this rainbow baby so it just fits beautifully for us i think :)


----------



## jumpingo

o0oCharlieo0o, hi!!!!:wave: it's so good to see you after...how many months?! at least since october or so:hugs: we all totally understand your hesitation. let me know when you want to be added, but until then, stalk away!:ninja::winkwink:

and i love your suggestions! December Dreams Come True:cloud9: i will add them all to the list.:thumbup: i was thinking at some point i could add a poll and we vote? gah, i am so bad at making decisions that affect other people.:wacko::dohh:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Hi hun yea its been since October! Long time no see, i pretty much left the forum for a while i needed to get my head straight, i just kept poppin on to check but not talking, but now i have answers and on medications im feeling a lot better! Yea hun start a pole and then everyone can vote, then once the name is picked we can get a logo :) xx


----------



## jumpingo

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Hi hun yea its been since October! Long time no see, i pretty much left the forum for a while i needed to get my head straight, i just kept poppin on to check but not talking, but now i have answers and on medications im feeling a lot better! Yea hun start a pole and then everyone can vote, then once the name is picked we can get a logo :) xx

glad you were able to get answers and now you've got your rainbow too! 
(oh, wait, shhh:shhh: not too loudly yet, right?:winkwink::hugs:)

sounds like a good idea: i will wait a little bit longer though because i think the second half the month will start to fill out a little bit. i calculated that someone whose last period was on march 24th would still be due in december, so people who haven't even ovulated yet could still be in!:friends: 


baby baymax haha: that's what we've nicknamed baby) is already giving me a run for my money. i am almost _always_ hungry:munch: and i give in to a 1-3 hour nap most afternoons.:shhh::blush: have random bouts of ms throughout the day, but just enough to be slightly reassuring and totally manageable. i usually have gas in the evenings too:haha: 

how's everyone else holding up??


----------



## nessaw

Hi leann and charlie.
Got the rmc cons this afternoon so hopefully should have some plans in place. Symptom wise sore boobs on and off and cheeky midday nap. Trying to remember my previous early symptoms but can't!


----------



## Leann83

Small world invitroveritas, I live in Navan!

Nessaw, I hope you get a plan that you're happy with :flower: ah you can't beat a good daytime map :haha:


----------



## jessmke

Hi Everyone! Things are going well with me,symptoms aren't bothering me too much, and I'm not sure what is due to pregnancy and what is due to progesterone. Boobs are sore and I have very mild cramps/twinges on and off all day. I'm starting to get more tired, and I am dreading next week. I've picked up some casual shifts at a different job, so I'll have 3 days next week where I have to work 16 hr days. I'll survive it!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Hope your consultation went well this afternoon, Nessa. What plan of action did he suggest?

Leann, I'll wave at you next Tuesday! Subtly, of course; work can't know I'm pregnant for quite a while yet.

Jess, I'm also trying to figure out what's pregnancy and what's the progesterone. As far as I can remember the main symptom that isn't down to progesterone is morning sickness, so I'm relishing every queasy minute.

I looked up my symptoms from when I was pregnant with LittleMan, and the MS didn't kick in properly until about five and a half weeks. Waiting impatiently until then.


----------



## nessaw

So rmc cons appt was short but sweet-waited 2 hours to get a repeat prescription for progesterone and aspirin. Another appt in 2 wks. They wanted to scan me but I didn't see the point at 4w5d. Seeing nothing would just freak me out.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Join the progesterone club, nessa. The insanity begins here!


----------



## AngelOb

Ladies I am cautiously joining you. I took an internet cheapie today and it was positive! Hoping it wasn't an evap but will know for sure this weekend when I take a frer. So maybe wait until next week to add me to a list or anything for sure but if I am I am thinking I would be due around my b-day Dec 9 but it could be a week off either way. Never got AF after my d&c Feb 20th


----------



## Tui

Welcome Charlie. Positive thoughts, you will be here to stay xx

Early days for me so just tiredness and the odd twinge. I've never had ms so I would love to endure that. Most ladies get it about 6 weeks don't they?

Edit... Welcome angel :wave:


----------



## jessmke

AngelOb said:


> Ladies I am cautiously joining you. I took an internet cheapie today and it was positive! Hoping it wasn't an evap but will know for sure this weekend when I take a frer. So maybe wait until next week to add me to a list or anything for sure but if I am I am thinking I would be due around my b-day Dec 9 but it could be a week off either way. Never got AF after my d&c Feb 20th

I had a positive on an internet cheapie at 7 dpo! I'm convinced the wondfo's are the most sensitive test out there!


----------



## AngelOb

Thanks jess that makes me feel a little bit better, maybe I'm not even as far along as i think I am. With me having no idea whatsoever I'm just saying 4 weeks tentatively until I know more. I did call my midwife right away because after loss #2 she wanted levels drawn right away so I have an appointment for Wednesday that I hope I can go to after seeing it on a frer.


----------



## jumpingo

angel, welcome!:friends: and good luck at the appointment. 
let me know when you are ready and i will add you.:thumbup: 
(maybe we need a EDD TBD section?:shrug:)


----------



## nessaw

Welcome angel.
This holiday is doing my head in. I got my last bfp at the start of the summer hols and had nothi g to take my mind off it. Need to go back to work! Edd for last mc is tomorrow :-(


----------



## Tui

Time is dragging for me too. AF isn't even due for 2 days!

Bit anxious today, trying to get my zen back, lol.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Very nice BFP for me this morning, im getting really excited now, i told OH last night! I was laying on him while we were watching one born every minute and just casually said, 'we are going to have to do this again in 8 months' he just kept saying what? What? Then it sunk in and i got lots of cuddles :) it was him who went and bought the frer because he wanted to see a 'proper' line lol


----------



## jumpingo

that is adorable!!!!:hugs:<3<3<3 congrats again!:yipee:


----------



## nessaw

So cute charlie.
My husband was working til midnight the eve I did my test so I sent a picture msg and waited til he got back to me. Was climbing the walls!
Am gonna put it out tthere-my biggest fear is that although I pleased that we have the progesterone ( fertility tests from 3 years ago showed low prog and I've asked for it every pg and not been given it) I'm worried it will prolong a mc. There out in the open! Feel like I should be on Oprah admitting my issues!


----------



## Leann83

Nice lines Charlie! :happydance:

It's good to get it out Nessaw! Sure that's what we're all here for, supporting each other until we get our rainbows :hugs: I don't know anything about progesterone but I'm sure some of the other girlies do :flower:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Welcome, angel and welcome again Charlie -- that's such a cute story!

Nessa, the way I think about progesterone is that it won't change the outcome if the miscarriage is caused by something else, but it'll save a little one who can be saved. I've had one mmc because of it, but I also had four healthy babies I wouldn't have had otherwise.

Morning sickness is a lifesaver (it's caused by hCG, not progesterone), which is why I celebrate every queasy feeling.

Hang in there. When's your first scan?


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Nessaw i think its completely normal for us all to have these sort of worries, i remember before i had had any losses it never even entered my head that it could happen to me, now though all i do is worry, as soon as i got a line this time i was excited but then that turns straight to worry and stopping myself getting excited incase baby doesn't stick, its such a shame we cant just enjoy it, im nervous because im on metformin and dont know if i should or shouldn't still take it, whatever way i done it i would be worrying, everyday is just worry isnt it :( hopefully this time we will all get our rainbows xx


----------



## AngelOb

Nessaw I don't know much about progesterone but I know that it is one of the reasons I have an early appointment for blood draws to check that to see if I'm losing my little ones due to something preventable. I'm surprised they won't give you a suppository if you have low levels. We'll get our rainbows it's just going to take leaning on each other to get through the rough patches.

Charlie I love how you told him that's awesome.

AFM: I took two more tests and both were very positive so I feel more confident in my bfp now. No frer yet since I didn't have my wallet at Walgreens last night and those suckers are pricey. I'm wondering if I even need one since I got three positives and blood work gets done in 6 days. I might stick it out. Not feeling prego yet though just a little crampy. No clue on EDD either since I haven't had AF since Dec. Looks like I'll have to wait till the dating scan to know for sure.


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies,

Can I cautiously join you..?? I got my BFP on Sunday and I'm hoping everything will be ok.

I'm already taking baby aspirin which will hopefully help us get our bundle. I think I'll be due 13th Dec

xx


----------



## Tui

Welcome chimpette.

Charlie I love your story. So sweet your DH. I love watching one born every minute, even when we weren't ttc. 

I have no experience with progesterone sorry ladies, so I can't help there. Mine has always been great. Numerous tests all clear, so we don't know why we keep loosing them really.


----------



## nessaw

Hi chimpette and welcome.
I think I'm worried cos first couple of days I could feel the pressure in my lower abdomen and last couple of days I haven't and that was one of the first signs of my mmc. Trying to stay positive but not feeling pg at the mo. No nausea as yet to reassure just sore boobs.
Today i am pregnant. Today I am pregnant!


----------



## Tui

Every pregnancy is different. Try not to over analyse symptoms. What will be will be. Everything will be fine.


----------



## jumpingo

Chimpette said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Can I cautiously join you..?? I got my BFP on Sunday and I'm hoping everything will be ok.
> 
> I'm already taking baby aspirin which will hopefully help us get our bundle. I think I'll be due 13th Dec
> 
> xx

hi Chimpette!!:wave: welcome!:friends:





Tui said:


> Welcome chimpette.
> 
> Charlie I love your story. So sweet your DH. I love watching one born every minute, even when we weren't ttc.
> 
> I have no experience with progesterone sorry ladies, so I can't help there. Mine has always been great. Numerous tests all clear, so we don't know why we keep loosing them really.

i keep hearing so much about this show! i live in what i call "the japan bubble":haha: is it on netflix or hulu or anything??





nessaw said:


> Hi chimpette and welcome.
> I think I'm worried cos first couple of days I could feel the pressure in my lower abdomen and last couple of days I haven't and that was one of the first signs of my mmc. Trying to stay positive but not feeling pg at the mo. No nausea as yet to reassure just sore boobs.
> *Today i am pregnant. *Today I am pregnant!

:thumbup:


i don't have any experience with progesterone or even any testing. the hospital here doesn't do anything until at least 3 mcs.:nope: so, who knows.:sad1: i sort of feel like today is going to be a mental battle to keep the negative/worrying thoughts away. the gym class i go to, which helps me feel better all around, isn't on fridays.:dohh:

brainstorming for things people do to "get out of their head"...?

but really, i have so many half finished projects that i should just throw myself into one of them. but end up spending all day on BnB instead!!:shhh::dohh::blush:


----------



## AngelOb

I don't know how to "get out my head" either. I'm with you nessaw where I constantly need to tell myself that at least "today I am pregnant" and stop over analyzing. I have cramping but nothing else except for a bit of dizziness today at work. Normally my first sign is sore bbs but nothing besides a few twinges Monday. Agh I just wish I could know for sure that this little bean will stick


----------



## jumpingo

figured it out: a 6 mile walk with my neighbor did the trick!:thumbup: got some great exercise and a nice dose of vitamin D and we talked the whole way about 100 different things. and now i'm about to tackle my house! a clean house never fails to make me smile.:mrgreen:

i think it's assumed that we all have fears and concerns and moments of panic. we are all on a pregnancy after loss thread after all. sadly, we all "get" that. and because we do, we are able to relate and support each other that much better, i hope?:hugs::hugs: sometimes you need to acknowledge those thoughts, but somewhere i saw a quote that said something like "worrying = a waste of time. it just keeps you busy doing absolutely nothing."

making this thread, even, was my own way of saying to myself, "i am going to believe this. i am going to believe that this one is my rainbow. i am not "jinxing" it by running a thread. and my baby *needs* me to believe. i must make every effort to be happy and healthy for him/her. for myself. for my life."

i have general anxiety issues (from before ttc altogether, but it's compounded by loss, obviously) but letting my mind run wild with those thoughts only sends me further down. i believe we must re-train our brains. to re-wire the way we allow those thoughts to affect our lives. (hmm, looks like someone's been to therapy before??:roll::haha:) sometimes there are waves that hit us so hard and all you can do is hold onto your surf board desperately and just ride it out. but sometimes, and likely more often than not, you can always choose to jump off that stupid board and move your arms until you learn to swim and go where you want. i want to go to a happier, sunnier place, with calm crystal blue water and white sand that i can dig my toes into.:thumbup:

sorry this has gotten so long, but basically just wanted to say we are all here for support through this stressful and anxious time, but that worrying will only steal the day from us and i don't want be a thread nazi or anything, but want to just encourage us all (me included!) keep things as positive and uplifting as possible around here. for the sake of our sanity. and for our babies. they need us to.<3


(and that i couldn't help it with the orange photo:rofl:)


_"It takes the same amount of energy to worry as it does to believe."_​
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2015-04-03 at 12.56.21 PM.png
File size: 171.3 KB
Views: 0









Screen Shot 2015-04-03 at 1.18.55 PM.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 0









Screen Shot 2015-04-03 at 1.01.48 PM.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Chimpette, welcome!

Nessa, hang in there. These first weeks are *hard*, there's no getting around it.

Me, I took another pregnancy test this morning. I'm not usually a serial tester, but with my spotting earlier in the week I needed to check that all was as okay as it could be. And I got my Pregnant 2-3, which should hold me for a little while longer. Roll on the 7-week scan.

Time is crawling in this pregnancy. I haven't even known a week but it feels like a month.


----------



## Leann83

Jumpingo your last post was just what I needed to read this morning... You've made me feel very positive this morning so thank you!! :flower:

InVitroVeritas, is it a private scan you'll have or will hospital scan you early (if you don't mind me asking). I'm not sure if the epu will scan me after 1 mmc or if I'll need to book a scan myself. I can ask my doctor but Not seeing her until end of next week


----------



## nessaw

Loving the orange picture!
Am doing my best to be positive. Have made a ticker! Bit 9f nausea ttoday-loving it!
Has anyone decided when they're going to tell?


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Leann, it's a hospital scan because of my early losses and also because I'm on Progesterone. I'm usually seen at about 7 weeks and then, if all's well, again at about 12.

My first losses/successful pregnancies were in Northern Ireland, and pregnant women are looked after a whole lot better there.

Nessa, yay for nausea!!


----------



## Leann83

Thanks InVivoVeritas, I'll ask the doc next week. I doubt they'll be scanning me early so I'll prob be booking a scan privately then. Hoping to go for one at 8 weeks.

Nessaw, I told my SIL last night, just because she knows we were trying straight away, I tell her everything and I need a girly friend to talk to about it! Not planning on telling anyone else until after booking appointment at 12/13 weeks, hopefully longer. I'd be happy not telling anyone until the baby pops out but I don't think that's feasible :haha: I just don't want to ever have to have those 'it's not good news' conversations again :nope:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I will be holding off telling anyone for as long as possible, i dont think ill last till 12 weeks because i show early and with this being my 4th its going to be hard to hide lol, especially if i get morning sickness cos my mum visits a lot and i cant lie so if anyone asks i cant lie and say no. But in the perfect world id like to be 12 weeks, i certainly wont be telling my kids till then, i told them i was pregnant (when i had my first mc) and when i lost the baby i had to tell them the test was wrong to save them from any upset but it killed me to say that to them it made it like my baby was nothing, when they are older they will know the truth though, i just couldn't hurt them like that. Id never tell my children early on again


----------



## Chimpette

Thank you everyone.

I've told a few close friends going to tell my sister on Monday as she is coming for dinner, but won't tell my boys until we know everything is ok at our 12week scan.

xx


----------



## jessmke

I've told a few people, mostly just close friends. I have managed to keep from telling people in my life by telling strangers who I will never see again! I told a waitress I was pregnant when I told her I was ok just drinking water, and another lady in a clothing store who was helping me pick out clothes - I told her I needed stretchy stuff so I could wear them when I start showing. I don't expect the strangers to care that I am pregnant or make a fuss over it, but I am horrible at keeping secrets and it helps me to tell people who I will never see again.

I don't want to jinx anything, but if I make it until the end of day tomorrow, it will officially be the longest I've maintained a pregnancy! I am going to ask for a 6 week ultrasound just to make sure everything is ok, and to see how many babies I am hosting! I got a BFP on an IC at 7 dpo, and then at 10 dpo I got Preg 1-2 weeks on a digital and my FRER (from the same urine) was almost as dark as the control line. My sister keeps telling me I must be having twins, and since my sisters are twins, my sister's kids are twins, two sets of cousins are twins, and I am over the age of 30 I guess i have a pretty good chance of having twins!

How do you all feel about hot tubs while pregnant? I know the risk is hyperthermia, but we have turned our tub down to 99 degrees and I only go in it for like 5 min at a time. I have been so freaking cold since getting preggers, it is so nice to sit in the tub for a few minutes. I never stay in until I feel hot, and to be honest I feel like I get way hotter when I take my dogs on their daily hike. Thoughts?


----------



## jumpingo

nessaw, we haven't told anyone.:blush: last time we could hardly contain ourselves but this time, it feels pretty easy to keep a secret. though, i'm also pretending i'm not pregnant as my main coping mechanism, so maybe i just "forget" about it?:huh::haha: my husband is probably dying to tell people, but i want to wait as long as possible, and he has said he'll wait until i'm ready. living in japan makes it SUPER easy to keep all kinds of things from our families.:shhh::blush: but i go to the gym 3-4 days a week, and imagine it'll be hard to hide in gym clothes AND summer is approaching, so no layers of clothes to hide behind. my "12 week" appointment is actually at 9w+3d, and that feels too early to tell, so we'll have to see. i don't know what all they do at the 16-18 week appointment, but if we get to hear the heartbeat on the doppler, that might be enough for me to tell? my mom is a HUGE gossip and blabbermouth, so i can't tell her anything that i'm not ready for the whole town to know.:dohh:


jessmke, my husband totally wants twins!! i have a couple sets of twins on my side of the family, but they are more distant relatives. sounds like your genetic chances are pretty high and added to that your digi 1-2 weeks that early...?:oneofeach:!? 

as for hot tubs, i would probably stay out, or just put my feet/legs in. i wonder what the differences (on a physics/biology/anatomy level) of feeling/being hot while exercising and while in a hot tub are. if the outside temperature is cooler than 98.6, by sweating, your body can cool itself down, right? but in a hot tub that's hotter than your own body temperature, i wonder if sweating has the same effect? then again, if the water is 99degrees, then your body would only get that hot, right? or maybe i would put the temperature at body temperature. then there's no risk of elevated body temperature. but ahh, so many (nerd alert!) science questions!:wacko::haha:

anyway, i googled about it and here's the Mayo Clinic's take, with some suggestions if you do choose to get in.:thumbup: 
https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-...t-answers/pregnancy-and-hot-tubs/faq-20057844


yesterday when i was pinterest-ing for motivational quotes, i found so many i loved, so will attach some more.<3
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2015-04-03 at 12.56.18 PM.png
File size: 376.9 KB
Views: 2









Screen Shot 2015-04-03 at 12.57.40 PM.jpg
File size: 61.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nessaw

This time we're hoping to make it til at least 12 wks without telling anyone. I have a few big birthdays coming up before then so will need to get creative. The 1st time I inly told a couple of people at work and my best friend. The second time we told more people after the 8 wk scan showing twins and had announced at 12 wks before losing them at 14. That was very difficult. The last time I thought sod it and a few people knew quite early on. If I could I'd stay quiet til 20 wks but dchool will need to know if we get that far. 
Jessmke I had cb digi 2-3 @ 14dpo with the twins but hadn't tested before that. I had the same this time so am a little worried it could be twins again.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I've told my sister, but won't tell anybody else at least until after 12 weeks and won't tell work until much later than that.


----------



## AngelOb

I've told the hunny obviously and my mother because I can't keep anything a secret from her. I've only told one other person and that is my friend at work who is like a week or two ahead of me in her pregnancy so we are sharing together. I'm just hoping we get to continue sharing all 9 months :) Only 4 more days until my blood work and hopefully get to speak to my midwife!


----------



## nessaw

I'm not sure how I'm going to get away with rmc appt every 2 weeks. The clinic is only on a wed afternoon and I work at least an hour away from the hospital. My next appt is at 4pm so will need to keave school at afternoon play. Really don't want to tell anyone. Thinking of saying it's just a follow up consultant appt. But that might inly cover 1 appt.


----------



## Chimpette

My symptoms seem to have vanished. Trying to stay positive and i did get a 2-3 weeks on a digi yesterday ay 15dpo so thats got to be a good thing right?

My AF was due today so exactly 4 weeks


----------



## jumpingo

nessaw said:


> I'm not sure how I'm going to get away with rmc appt every 2 weeks. The clinic is only on a wed afternoon and I work at least an hour away from the hospital. My next appt is at 4pm so will need to keave school at afternoon play. Really don't want to tell anyone. Thinking of saying it's just a follow up consultant appt. But that might inly cover 1 appt.

can you just say you "_have some medical issues, that i would prefer not to discuss, but will need time off every other Wednesday to go for testing and treatment._" i think if you call it a "medical issue" and make it clear that you aren't into discussing the details, your employer can't really make you tell, right?!:shrug: is it difficult to get time off usually? or are you just worried about them being suspicious?


----------



## nessaw

Chimpette 2-3 weeks is great.
Jumping my school knows my entire history with mc so that's not an issue. It's getting cover for my class without saying why. Plus on wed when this clinic is my deputy head is off so makes cover even harder. I will tell them why if I have too-I'm not comfortable lying but I just don't want anyone to know at the mo. Can't really explain why-not sure I know. One of the difficult things in a school is that they're always planning for the next school year so my head has just got new teachers in place for Sept and ee're meant to be moving into a new building in dec. I'm senior management so if I'm hopefully not there it's going to be harder for them. They'll live tho!


----------



## jumpingo

oh i see. sounds like a little bit of playing it by ear...?:dohh:

and you sound like me, worrying about how things will be when i'm gone. i used to worry so much when i took vacation time off and had people cover for me, but when i eventually quit, i had to get over that.:haha: in the end, all you can do and what you have to do is what is right for you and your family.:thumbup:<3


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I know I shouldn't but im still testing to make sure the lines are getting darker :) this is my last frer 15dpo (have one more test for tomoro CB digital) and then no more testing, but I just had to share this beautiful line, I could jump up and down with excitement


----------



## jumpingo

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> I know I shouldn't but im still testing to make sure the lines are getting darker :) this is my last frer 15dpo (have one more test for tomoro CB digital) and then no more testing, but I just had to share this beautiful line, I could jump up and down with excitement

well, in case you aren't actually:

:yipee::yipee::yipee: :winkwink:

awesome line! but yes, i agree that at some point you have to make yourself stop.:haha:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Yea if i dont stop ill drive myself crazy and waste a lot of money lol, im scared about the CB digital tomoro because with my 1st chemical i was all excited ready to do my CB digital and it come up not pregnant and that was the start of the dissapearing lines, however with my chemicals i never got a good strong line like that frer this morning, so i am feeling pretty good &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Nessa, maybe just take time off for the first appointment and make a decision after that as to whether to tell? I completely understand why you don't want to tell yet, but maybe after that first appointment your decision will be clearer for you.

Charlie, very nice line!!

Chimpette, symptoms come and go at this early stage -- mine are gone completely in the morning but build up gradually over the course of the day.

Is it just me or is time passing ridiculously slowly?


----------



## AngelOb

InVivo time is definitely passing slowly, I just want to jump a few weeks ahead so I know that everything is ok. Waiting game is terrible.

Nessaw I'm sure work will understand, it's hard not wanting to tell them but jumping is right if you say you have a medical issue can they really pressure you on it? Maybe have your doctor write an excuse and just be non-specific about it.

:happydance:Yay Charlie that line looks amazing! I have to keep myself from peeing on more of my cheapies, I almost did this morning but since I woke up at 130 this morning to pee I didn't think it would be as accurate, my way of talking myself out of it.

AFM I have been burping like crazy lately just like last time. Cramping off and on but nothing too painful but omg the back pain the other day, I was almost in tears. Fingers crossed it doesn't kill me at work today. Just impatiently waiting for my appointment on Wednesday so I can know more about levels and how bean is doing.


----------



## jessmke

I've been testing loads! After I got my BFP I still had about 15 cheapies left so I peed on them every day for about a week, tested yesterday (exactly 5 weeks) with 5th urine of the day and got a blazing positive within seconds. I'll probably test every couple of weeks until I've used up my tests, or maybe I'll just test if my symptoms disappear and I get scared. Makes me feel good to see that line!


----------



## Leann83

Great line Charlie! I keep thinking about buying a clearblue digi to check what weeks come up but I'm stopping myself!

InVivoVeritas, yep time is _dragging_!! I think counting down to the scan is worse than the TWW! I've been pregnant for nearly 4 of the last 5 months and still am waiting for a scan with good news! Only two more weeks hopefully!


----------



## nessaw

Great line charlie.
I'm usually not too bad at poas. Pgs 1, 2 and 4 I somehow managed to wait til cd14. With my 1st I thought af was coming so didn't test til cd31! My 3rd I tested early with the frer and loved seeing lines but usually I'm a digi girl. Got one left which I hope to use this weekend just to check.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Last test for me, my CB digital, my heart was pounding waiting for it to show lol but got my result and that's it for me now eeeek have a drs app for tomoro to tell him and ask him whether I should continue taking the metformin, and to beg for an early scan lol!!!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

And yes InVivo iv never known time pass so slowly!!!!! Feels like weeks have passed and its barely even a few days lol


----------



## Leann83

So I caved and tested with a digi... why do I do it to myself?! Only shows 2-3, wasn't fmu and I didn't get bfp until cd32 so I'm expecting to be a few days behind LMP date but still... argh, shouldn't have done it! :nope:

Booked first doc's appointment for tomorrow when I can ask if I'll get early scan (fingers crossed) or if I need to book a private one...

How's everyone after Easter, full of chocolate? :haha: Any symptoms kicking in?


----------



## Chimpette

Feeling brave today so I've put on a ticker! LOL


----------



## indhira2

Hello ladies! I'm all caught up with the thread and cautiously ready (If that's possible)) to join you! I had a mc in January at 8 weeks and got my BFP yesterday!!!! My EDD is at December 12th so I'm 4 weeks and 2 days.

Only been pregnant 2 days and already time is ticking by!!! Where are you December?!?! :)

Sooo happy to be here!!


----------



## Leann83

Welcome indhira2! :hi: So sorry for your loss :hugs: Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Leann83 said:


> So I caved and tested with a digi... why do I do it to myself?! Only shows 2-3, wasn't fmu and I didn't get bfp until cd32 so I'm expecting to be a few days behind LMP date but still... argh, shouldn't have done it! :nope:
> 
> Booked first doc's appointment for tomorrow when I can ask if I'll get early scan (fingers crossed) or if I need to book a private one...
> 
> How's everyone after Easter, full of chocolate? :haha: Any symptoms kicking in?

Try not to worry over the digital it could be your at the upper end for the 2-3 on the digital so next one if you do one will show 3+ :hugs:


----------



## jumpingo

indhira2 said:


> Hello ladies! I'm all caught up with the thread and cautiously ready (If that's possible)) to join you! I had a mc in January at 8 weeks and got my BFP yesterday!!!! My EDD is at December 12th so I'm 4 weeks and 2 days.
> 
> Only been pregnant 2 days and already time is ticking by!!! Where are you December?!?! :)
> 
> Sooo happy to be here!!

welcome!!:wave::thumbup:


----------



## AngelOb

Welcome ladies!

Yay Chimpette! I was nervous about the tickers too but I don't want to not be excited just because of the past losses and nervousness. First appointment tomorrow for levels so we'll see where they are at.


----------



## Cali122320

I got my positive digital test on April 1st. It felt like a prank! I'm still in shock. My husband and I have 3 kids (ages 7 years, 3 years and a 7 month old). We weren't ttc but not preventing. I did lose one baby at 11 weeks 5 days, in between my 2nd and 3rd baby. I am absolutely terrified to miscarry again. I haven't gotten a first prenatal visit scheduled yet but gosh I'm so scared. I took that miscarriage really hard and I can't bare to go through it again. How do others deal with this fear? I'd like to join the group. My EDD is December 10th.


----------



## jumpingo

Cali122320 said:


> I got my positive digital test on April 1st. It felt like a prank! I'm still in shock. My husband and I have 3 kids (ages 7 years, 3 years and a 7 month old). We weren't ttc but not preventing. I did lose one baby at 11 weeks 5 days, in between my 2nd and 3rd baby. I am absolutely terrified to miscarry again. I haven't gotten a first prenatal visit scheduled yet but gosh I'm so scared. I took that miscarriage really hard and I can't bare to go through it again. How do others deal with this fear? I'd like to join the group. My EDD is December 10th.

welcome Cali!!:wave:

i deal with the fear by being in denial that i'm even pregnant!:shy: i distract myself with going to the gym, cleaning, napping (ha!), running errands with my friend and her kids, and overall just don't let myself think about it at all. because i will drive myself absolutely crazy.:nope::dohh:

all the while i'm very conscious that i AM because i am trying to eat healthy, get exercise, get lots of sleep and drink lots of water. so, maybe less denial and just a conscious choice NOT to let my mind wander into all the "what ifs" because they usually go no where good.:[-X:haha:


----------



## nessaw

Welcome indhira and cali.
I went for the ticker too. Figured it can't jinx me! 
Nausea starting to build with me which makes me happy.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Had my doctor appointment today, he agrees with me that i should continue taking metformin through the first trimester as it helps prevent miscarriages for women with PCOS, he has told me not to do too much and relax as much as possible, im also avoiding sex for the first trimester just to be on the safe side, im doing everything i possibly can, i have period pains but im sure thats normal? The doctor told me to book my midwife appointment for a weeks time and tell her that due to previous losses he recommends i am sent for an early scan, as he said he doesn't deal with that its down to the mw, so i have my first mw appointment next Tuesday! I'll only be 5 and half weeks lol i wouldnt have booked till i was around 10 weeks but i neeeeeeeed that early scan lol lets hope they let me have it


----------



## Cali122320

jumpingo said:


> Cali122320 said:
> 
> 
> I got my positive digital test on April 1st. It felt like a prank! I'm still in shock. My husband and I have 3 kids (ages 7 years, 3 years and a 7 month old). We weren't ttc but not preventing. I did lose one baby at 11 weeks 5 days, in between my 2nd and 3rd baby. I am absolutely terrified to miscarry again. I haven't gotten a first prenatal visit scheduled yet but gosh I'm so scared. I took that miscarriage really hard and I can't bare to go through it again. How do others deal with this fear? I'd like to join the group. My EDD is December 10th.
> 
> welcome Cali!!:wave:
> 
> i deal with the fear by being in denial that i'm even pregnant!:shy: i distract myself with going to the gym, cleaning, napping (ha!), running errands with my friend and her kids, and overall just don't let myself think about it at all. because i will drive myself absolutely crazy.:nope::dohh:
> 
> all the while i'm very conscious that i AM because i am trying to eat healthy, get exercise, get lots of sleep and drink lots of water. so, maybe less denial and just a conscious choice NOT to let my mind wander into all the "what ifs" because they usually go no where good.:[-X:haha:Click to expand...

I will try my best not to worry so much. It's hard though. I have trouble sleeping at night so that'd usually when my thoughts run wild and I think the worst. I have hope that this baby will stick. Even thought we weren't ready for another baby just yet, as soon as that 2nd line showed up I became ready. And so very excited! I keep praying that everything will be ok.


----------



## Leann83

Thanks CelticNiamh :flower: I'm done testing now! :haha:

Hurray for nausea Nessaw! :happydance: haha

Fx for the early scan Charlie!

Just back from doctors appt. She's going to arrange a scan around 8 weeks for me, yay! She said if they ask I've had a small bit of spotting as she'll have to tell them that for them to scan me. Hope we're not jinxing it!


----------



## AngelOb

Welcome Cali! I also had an early mc this past February but I was only 7w along. Had to have a d&c and got pregnant before my first cycle. I'm definintely scared as well but like jumping said you have to try and not thing too much about it since there really isn't anything we can do besides trying to keep ourselves healthy for our little bean.

:happydance: yay for an early scan leann! You get to see that little heartbeat in a few short weeks! :)


----------



## indhira2

Good Morning ladies, like Nessaw Nausea has snuck its ugly head in but this time i am SOOOO grateful for it!!! :)

There's a technical school that offers free ultrasounds since they are students, and I am going to call today to try and schedule one for the first week of May. I NEED to hear that heartbeat :/

Like you Jump, I am trying not to think about being pregnant. Kind of like "Oh, you've been quietly growing in there? Hmm. Go figure!" LOL. But sometimes the worries do get the best of me and I have to remind myself that TODAY I AM PREGNANT AND MY BABY IS HEALTHY UNLESS SOMEONE TELLS ME OTHERWISE!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Nessa, yay for nausea!! May it build and stay a while :) And nice ticker.

Leann, I was in Navan yesterday -- a gorgeous day to drive across the country. So pleased that you're getting your 8-week scan!

Charlie, I'm sure that if your doc wants an early scan for you the midwives will too. Sounds like your doctor knows his stuff, and that's incredibly reassuring.

Cali, I wish I knew how to stop worrying, but I think that after a loss the trust in our bodies to follow pregnancy through to a healthy baby is lost for us. All we can do is try to keep ourselves sane and wait as the days crawl by.

Indhira, welcome! I wish I had a technical school like that near me -- I'd be there every day! :haha:

Angel, how did the appointment go today? When do you expect to get the results?

Me, I'm still pretty queasy. The past few days I've been so exhausted that I practically collapsed in the evening, but today I'm not too bad. I'd much prefer to be exhausted!!!


----------



## AngelOb

So the appointment was a tad annoying since I could have done it earlier in the week at another lab without waiting a crazy amount of time for one tube of blood. Results come back tomorrow and depending on levels will decide on whether or not they want to do a second in 48 hours or if they want to schedule a dating scan. I could be up to 6w5d based on when cd1 could be so I might even be due end of November. Find out more tomorrow I guess.


----------



## indhira2

Just took my last digital FRER, it took a whole 45 seconds to tell me YES so I was absolutely sure i was not pregnant anymore. 

Hopefully I can stay away from the tests until my first ultrasound on May 7th. That feels like an eternity away!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

I was hoping to get an early scan this time to check all was ok as when in epu when I had my mc in January she told me to ring at 6 weeks and they book me in, but spoke to the girl who books you in and she said they didn't normally do that and onless there is a problem they wouldn't. I am ok with that though :flower: thought I would be more disappointed but I would rather not need one :flower: just hope I get no spotting now if I am going to have some it will be now and 8 weeks 

Symptoms are still strong feeling sick and so tired just woke up from a lovely nap


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Angel, what due date would you prefer, a closer one or one further away? Probably a stupid question :) Hope you get the answer you want tomorrow.

Niamh much better not to have a scan and not need one. Sending good thoughts you stay that way.

Me, I'm paranoid today. Not as queasy as I've been this past few days, plus pretty strong cramping too. Every time I go to the bathroom I expect to see red.


----------



## indhira2

Dont worry Invivo i expect to see red. sometimes i look soooo hard that the toilet paper starts to change colors LOL. Guess it'll be a while before i can relax. At least until i hear the tiny heartbeat :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

InVivoVeritas said:


> Angel, what due date would you prefer, a closer one or one further away? Probably a stupid question :) Hope you get the answer you want tomorrow.
> 
> Niamh much better not to have a scan and not need one. Sending good thoughts you stay that way.
> 
> Me, I'm paranoid today. Not as queasy as I've been this past few days, plus pretty strong cramping too. Every time I go to the bathroom I expect to see red.

:hugs: my symptoms started out that way at 5 weeks as well and I had a lot of cramping as well which is normal even though it scared me as well 

are you in Ireland I am as well


----------



## InVivoVeritas

I guessed from your username :)

I'm in Leitrim, whereabouts are you?


----------



## CelticNiamh

InVivoVeritas said:


> I guessed from your username :)
> 
> I'm in Leitrim, whereabouts are you?

carlow :flower: I am from Dublin though


----------



## Leann83

Same here indhira, I think hearing a little heartbeat will help me relax a bit... Hoping these first 12 weeks fly in!

Glad you're ok with the scan situation Niamh. Don't know how I feel about going back to that room again myself. Will feel like déjà vu I'm sure :nope: where's about are you, will your scan be at 12 weeks?


----------



## Leann83

CelticNiamh said:


> InVivoVeritas said:
> 
> 
> I guessed from your username :)
> 
> I'm in Leitrim, whereabouts are you?
> 
> carlow :flower: I am from Dublin thoughClick to expand...

I obviously missed the last couple of posts! :haha:


----------



## indhira2

12 weeks?! i dont think i could wait that long!!! I am having trouble keeping it together until my scan on the 7th of May when I'll be 8 weeks. When i lost the baby last time it was 2 days before my 8 week scan so approaching that milestone will be harder than i can imagine :/


----------



## CelticNiamh

Leann83 I am going to the coombe in Dublin strangely it is the emergency room that brings back the worst memories for me really hoping I never see that room again 

I should find out next week about my first scan I have a history of GD so normally they have me in very early hope they actually read that in the GP letter :dohh: I have a feeling they wont and send me an appointment for 12 weeks :haha: I will have to ring then 

but if they decide its to early for the first scan they do at least I can talk to GD midwife's and ask about a early scan fx anyway just so glad symptoms are so strong compared to last time it is easy any anxiety


----------



## Leann83

Hopefully they get it right when you get your letter out and you won't have to call!

Yep indhira, hospital I'll be going to only do one scan normally, at booking appointment at 12 weeks and that's it! Unless there's a need for another of course. I know what you mean, coming up to the same times as losses is hard :nope: the consultant that scanned me thought that baby had stopped growing between 6 and 7 weeks so hitting 6 weeks today has me a bit nervous about what's going on in there...


----------



## AngelOb

I'm fine with close or near as long my sticky bean is healthy but I don't know if that's the case right now. I haven't had any real nausea or back pain today and even though I feel bloated I'm a little disheartened right now.

My levels were 150 which puts me super early or losing this one to chemical as well. I tested positive Apr 1 which if the bd on the 23rd caught the egg. I thought I needed a level of 25 at least to get a positive so doubling would be 200 on Tuesday so I have no idea what is going on, I'm nervous and trying not to think about it too much. Not out until AF shows telling me for sure.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Angel, I'm sorry your levels didn't bring the peace of mind you hoped for. Are you planning to repeat the betas?

You may not be as far on as you think, or maybe this little one is a late implanter. With no reason to think there's anything wrong, don't give up yet!! :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Leann83 said:


> Hopefully they get it right when you get your letter out and you won't have to call!
> 
> Yep indhira, hospital I'll be going to only do one scan normally, at booking appointment at 12 weeks and that's it! Unless there's a need for another of course. I know what you mean, coming up to the same times as losses is hard :nope: the consultant that scanned me thought that baby had stopped growing between 6 and 7 weeks so hitting 6 weeks today has me a bit nervous about what's going on in there...

I understand completely both my mc the baby stopped growing at 6 weeks but it was 8 and last time 9 weeks for it all kick off I felt so worried and nervous waiting for symptoms I just knew if they did not start esp by 6 weeks then it was not good, but they did at 5 weeks 3 days and getting worse so I am hoping this one is a keeper :hugs: 



AngelOb said:


> I'm fine with close or near as long my sticky bean is healthy but I don't know if that's the case right now. I haven't had any real nausea or back pain today and even though I feel bloated I'm a little disheartened right now.
> 
> My levels were 150 which puts me super early or losing this one to chemical as well. I tested positive Apr 1 which if the bd on the 23rd caught the egg. I thought I needed a level of 25 at least to get a positive so doubling would be 200 on Tuesday so I have no idea what is going on, I'm nervous and trying not to think about it too much. Not out until AF shows telling me for sure.

I think 150 is a great first level to be honest esp for 4 weeks and I have read that 85% of normal pregnancies will have the HCG level double every 72 hours. also the first level of HCG is just a number really what you want is to see what it does over the next 48 to 72 hours and that will show how all is going for you, :hugs: hope this helps a little I would not expect a lot of symptoms at this point either mine slowly came on and by 5 weeks 3 days I felt mild nausea smells started to bother me and it just getting worse 

I found this chart a while a go and it shows HCG in healthy pregnancies and the ranges vary a lot I think your 150 is in the higher end for 4 weeks
 



Attached Files:







hcgsingle.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AngelOb

Thank you Celtic and Invivo. I was out of work too late to set up an appointment yesterday but I was going to call today and either see if I can get betas drawn tonight at the lab or go sometime next week to get them drawn. I think I implanted on the 30th since I had spotting that I thought was the start of AF so it's possible that they just were low to start with. I'm still holding onto hope that this is my rainbow.


----------



## indhira2

Angel, hope is the last thing to be lost. Repeat after me, TODAY I AM PREGNANT AND MY BABY IS HEALTHY UNLESS SOMEBODY TELLS ME OTHERWISE :)

That mantra is helping me get through the next few weeks until my first scan. We have to try and stay calm. Symptoms come and go so thats not a for sure sign, although it feels like forever, you havent been pregnant too long so there's plenty of time for them to kick in


----------



## Kallie3000

Here! First time in pregnancy after a loss section of BnB. I usually hang out in the journals, trying to get out of my comfort zone a bit this pregnancy <3

I'm due December 13, currently at 4+4 (19 DPO). I have had three losses in the last year, including two chemical pregnancies in July and November and an ectopic in January, and have been TTC just over a year and a half.

I'm also married, I'm an accountant and comic book store owner, I love my labradoodle, and I enjoy bright colors, geeky stuff, and my favorite footwear is my rainbow dinosaur boots.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kallie3000 said:


> Here! First time in pregnancy after a loss section of BnB. I usually hang out in the journals, trying to get out of my comfort zone a bit this pregnancy <3
> 
> I'm due December 13, currently at 4+4 (19 DPO). I have had three losses in the last year, including two chemical pregnancies in July and November and an ectopic in January, and have been TTC just over a year and a half.
> 
> I'm also married, I'm an accountant and comic book store owner, I love my labradoodle, and I enjoy bright colors, geeky stuff, and my favorite footwear is my rainbow dinosaur boots.

Congrats :flower: I have seen you on the journals


----------



## AngelOb

I'm out again ladies. Levels went from 151 to 111 nor my rainbow this cycle not sure if im going to try again


----------



## nessaw

Welcome kallie.

Angel am really sorry. It's a hard decision to make. Look after yourself.x


----------



## Kallie3000

AngelOb said:


> I'm out again ladies. Levels went from 151 to 111 nor my rainbow this cycle not sure if im going to try again

I'm so sorry </3


----------



## Leann83

AngelOb said:


> I'm out again ladies. Levels went from 151 to 111 nor my rainbow this cycle not sure if im going to try again

I'm so so sorry angel :hugs: Be kind to yourself and really hoping your rainbow baby makes its way to you soon if you do decide to try again :flower:

Welcome kallie :hi:


----------



## jumpingo

AngelOb said:


> I'm out again ladies. Levels went from 151 to 111 nor my rainbow this cycle not sure if im going to try again

oh angel...:cry::hugs:





Kallie3000 said:


> Here! First time in pregnancy after a loss section of BnB. I usually hang out in the journals, trying to get out of my comfort zone a bit this pregnancy <3
> 
> I'm due December 13, currently at 4+4 (19 DPO). I have had three losses in the last year, including two chemical pregnancies in July and November and an ectopic in January, and have been TTC just over a year and a half.
> 
> I'm also married, I'm an accountant and comic book store owner, I love my labradoodle, and I enjoy bright colors, geeky stuff, and my favorite footwear is my rainbow dinosaur boots.

Kallie, welcome! i remember your profile picture from other threads too! your intro made me laugh too. rainbow dinosaur boots sound pretty awesome. i might need a photo:winkwink:


----------



## Kallie3000

jumpingo said:


> Kallie, welcome! i remember your profile picture from other threads too! your intro made me laugh too. rainbow dinosaur boots sound pretty awesome. i might need a photo:winkwink:

*drum roll* I present... Dinosaur boots IN SPACE

[IMG]https://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p320/kallie3000/Mobile%20Uploads/FB_IMG_1428803397434_zps5jnghpmw.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Angel, I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs: Take care of yourself, and make sure you give yourself time to heal before making any drastic decisions. I hope that rainbow's just around the corner for you.

Kallie, you and your boots are very welcome here!!

Me, I'm freaking out. My nausea doesn't seem to be getting any worse, and I didn't have any at all yesterday. I really should be feeling it properly by now.


----------



## Kallie3000

InVivoVeritas said:


> Angel, I'm so sorry to hear that. :hugs: Take care of yourself, and make sure you give yourself time to heal before making any drastic decisions. I hope that rainbow's just around the corner for you.
> 
> Kallie, you and your boots are very welcome here!!
> 
> Me, I'm freaking out. My nausea doesn't seem to be getting any worse, and I didn't have any at all yesterday. I really should be feeling it properly by now.

I was just looking at countdown to pregnancy's stats, and it definitely seems to subside for most women. Have you had betas done recently? I'm definitely thinking you wouldn't be able to tell anything be nausea prevalence...


----------



## Kallie3000

Also, IVV,everyone in your profile picture is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Leann83

InVivo, i know of a few friends where their pregnancies have been very different each time, morning sickness with one, none with the other, each resulting in healthy babies. Myself, I had no ms with DS and this time it seems to be the same (so far, touch wood!) I know it's easier said than done saying not to worry! How's the nausea today?


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Thanks Kallie, my kids are pretty amazing :) That's why I'm greedy enough to want just one more. hCG levels aren't something we can have done here, the only option is to hang in there and wait for an early scan.

Appreciate the reassurance Leann, I just really hate these early weeks when I have no idea whether things are going the way they should. Nausea wasn't too bad yesterday and hopefully that'll be true today too.

How's everybody else feeling?


----------



## Leann83

I know it's hard isn't it? It's fine once you have the bump and the kicks for reassurance but waiting for that stage is tough! When is your scan again? I can't remember :dohh:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

It's Tuesday of next week, 21st.

I'm thinking about buying another digi to see if I can get my 3+, I'm a nervous wreck!


----------



## Leann83

Oh that's so exciting! :happydance: yeah I was thinking of buying another digi as got 2-3 a week ago now but I'm really trying to hold out as should get a scan next week... Roll on scan time :thumbup: 

It's ridiculously early for it but I've had constant heartburn over the past week... Thought that only came at the end! dint get me wrong I'm not complaining :)


----------



## indhira2

Hi ladies, hope you had a great weekend! I completely understand your need for symptoms Invivo, I feel the same. 5 Weeks today and I am also going for a digi in a few days to make sure my little one is keeping up....at least your scan is coming soon!!! Mine isnt until May 7th :(


----------



## Kallie3000

I'm going in for a scan this Wednesday, and am sitting in the lab waiting to get another beta right now. I am pretty anxious..lots of scanxiety!!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Well i have my first midwife appointment tomoro so i will know if she will send me for an early scan or not tomoro! I hope she says yes but if she doesn't i will pay privately! I am so terrified i cant wait till 12 weeks, iv just ordered my asda shop that will come tomoro night and on it is a clearblue digital with the conception indicator, last one i done said 2-3 so iv ordered it to get 3+ but i dont know if its really a good idea? What if it still says 2-3 ill freak out!! But i need to see 3+ to know the hcg is rising (plus ill use it for my photo to announce my pregnancy when im further along) but im still wondering whether i should get it or remove it from my shopping, i dont want to scare myself but i also need to see 3+ lol arrrrrghhhh its so tough for us ladies who have lost babies isnt it :( the anxiety is so stressful i had a massive argument with my OH over stupid stuff today just because we are both so highly anxious over the worry we could lose our baby again! I just need to see a scan of a little heartbeat and then HOPEFULLY i will relax


----------



## CelticNiamh

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Well i have my first midwife appointment tomoro so i will know if she will send me for an early scan or not tomoro! I hope she says yes but if she doesn't i will pay privately! I am so terrified i cant wait till 12 weeks, iv just ordered my asda shop that will come tomoro night and on it is a clearblue digital with the conception indicator, last one i done said 2-3 so iv ordered it to get 3+ but i dont know if its really a good idea? What if it still says 2-3 ill freak out!! But i need to see 3+ to know the hcg is rising (plus ill use it for my photo to announce my pregnancy when im further along) but im still wondering whether i should get it or remove it from my shopping, i dont want to scare myself but i also need to see 3+ lol arrrrrghhhh its so tough for us ladies who have lost babies isnt it :( the anxiety is so stressful i had a massive argument with my OH over stupid stuff today just because we are both so highly anxious over the worry we could lose our baby again! I just need to see a scan of a little heartbeat and then HOPEFULLY i will relax

I was the same when getting my next digital I bought it in shopping but waited till I was 6 weeks to do it, then I knew what ever I got there would be no doubt! as I was afraid if I did it at 5 weeks + days that I might see and 2-3 and it may still be ok as I could be just at the cut off for 3 plus but I would panic :wacko: so I waited! :hugs:

so I say get it but wait till the end of the week to do it :hugs:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Leann, you're right. This is the hardest time, before nausea kicks off properly or there are any movements to be reassured by. What day next week is your scan?

Kallie, sending good thoughts for your scan on Wednesday. Exciting, but nerve-wracking to find out for sure that all's well.

Charlie, I agree that waiting until the 6 week mark would be more reassuring. I've read loads of threads about the 3+ not showing up until around then. I bought mine today, so keep your fingers crossed for me tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kallie3000

I had a HCG blood test done today, last one before scan, and it came back awesome - over 2000 HCG! I've never had over 1000, with my first two early losses being very low numbers before mc, and with the ectopic only ever going up to 900-something. 

So I have a lot less scanxiety now!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Kallie3000 said:


> I had a HCG blood test done today, last one before scan, and it came back awesome - over 2000 HCG! I've never had over 1000, with my first two early losses being very low numbers before mc, and with the ectopic only ever going up to 900-something.
> 
> So I have a lot less scanxiety now!

That is excellent :flower:


----------



## indhira2

Kallie3000 said:


> I had a HCG blood test done today, last one before scan, and it came back awesome - over 2000 HCG! I've never had over 1000, with my first two early losses being very low numbers before mc, and with the ectopic only ever going up to 900-something.
> 
> So I have a lot less scanxiety now!

So happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Kallie3000 said:


> I had a HCG blood test done today, last one before scan, and it came back awesome - over 2000 HCG! I've never had over 1000, with my first two early losses being very low numbers before mc, and with the ectopic only ever going up to 900-something.
> 
> So I have a lot less scanxiety now!

Fantastic news congratulations x


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

And thank you ladies i will wait till as close to 6 weeks as i can, yesterday i felt really sick but today i dont, dont feel sick at all, yesterday was the only day i have felt sick, makes me really worry.


----------



## nessaw

That's great kallie.
I know what you mean about those digi ones. It takes forever between saying pg and showing the number of weeks-at least it seems to!
Afm back to school today. Had quite a bit of nausea so pleased. Seem to get more when I'm tired-I get up before 6 on a school day.
Rmc appt on wed. Am going to ask for just an external scan and hope we can see something. Should be 6+5 by lmp and all my pgs have measured 2 days ahead for early ov so fx.


----------



## Leann83

Great news Kallie! 

Don't know scan day yet InVivo, I've to call the doc this week and she'll arrange with the epu. I'd prefer to be scanned closer to 8 weeks so I'm gonna leave it till Thursday afternoon to call her.

Seems to be a few scans this week and next, can't wait to see all the pics!


----------



## Kallie3000

Do they always let you take a print? Even from an early scan? I'd love to see an ultrasound, even if it is just an early picture of a sac!


----------



## Laska5

Hi ladies! 

I'm happily but very leary about joining you all today! It's been 8 months since my miscarriage (& first pregnancy) back in August. I had a very traumatic miscarriage & long recovery process & I was beginning to think this was never going to happen for me again! It's crazy but I actually had a dream a few nights ago that I had a positive pregnancy test & it came true!! 

Due date is December 20th!

Doing a happy dance!


----------



## jumpingo

Laska5 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I'm happily but very leary about joining you all today! It's been 8 months since my miscarriage (& first pregnancy) back in August. I had a very traumatic miscarriage & long recovery process & I was beginning to think this was never going to happen for me again! It's crazy but I actually had a dream a few nights ago that I had a positive pregnancy test & it came true!!
> 
> Due date is December 20th!
> 
> Doing a happy dance!


hi Laska!:wave: welcome!


----------



## Laska5

Kallie3000 said:


> Do they always let you take a print? Even from an early scan? I'd love to see an ultrasound, even if it is just an early picture of a sac!

I think you just have to ask! I know that some places don't have the printers set up correctly!


----------



## Kallie3000

Laska5 said:


> Kallie3000 said:
> 
> 
> Do they always let you take a print? Even from an early scan? I'd love to see an ultrasound, even if it is just an early picture of a sac!
> 
> I think you just have to ask! I know that some places don't have the printers set up correctly!Click to expand...

I guess worst case, maybe they'll let me take a cell-phone picture, haha. I think those radiology places make you turn your cell off though - boo. *crossing fingers* that they have the photo printy thing!

I'm probably overly excited about this, but we haven't had a healthy pregnancy before, so it all seems so unreal, you know?


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Just got back from my midwife appointment, shes given me all my blood forms to get done at 8 weeks, and shes filled out a form for a urgent ultrasound :) so i will get a phoned all from the hospital in the next few days id imagine to book me in for the scan, and she has given me my booking in appointment for 5th May where she will come to my house and ask all the questions and give me my pregnancy notes :) cant wait to hear from hospital for scan appointment now, however she said i might not see a heartbeat anyway because she has put urgent i should get an appointment before im 7 weeks so if i am earlier than 7 weeks i wont see a heartbeat, im hoping they book for 7 weeks so i can see it lol


----------



## Leann83

Awe I don't think it's possible to get overly excited, growing a little human is a big deal! :) photo wise I suppose it depends where you are, we got one from the epu with our DS. I hope you get one!

I was thinking *if* we hear/see a heartbeat would they let me video it on my phone but don't know if that would be ok to ask? Anyone done this before?


----------



## Kallie3000

Leann83 said:


> Awe I don't think it's possible to get overly excited, growing a little human is a big deal! :) photo wise I suppose it depends where you are, we got one from the epu with our DS. I hope you get one!
> 
> I was thinking *if* we hear/see a heartbeat would they let me video it on my phone but don't know if that would be ok to ask? Anyone done this before?

I have definitely seen spouses recording it on their phone on youtube videos... not sure what's actually allowed though!


----------



## indhira2

Totally random but, one of my co-workers just came up to me and asked me if I'm pregnant :O Mind you, I havent told *anyone* at work! It took all i had to not jump up and down screaming YESSSSSSS LOL. She said she just got a random feeling yesterday and forgot to ask me until today. How weird!


----------



## nessaw

Welcome laska.


----------



## Kallie3000

indhira2 said:


> Totally random but, one of my co-workers just came up to me and asked me if I'm pregnant :O Mind you, I havent told *anyone* at work! It took all i had to not jump up and down screaming YESSSSSSS LOL. She said she just got a random feeling yesterday and forgot to ask me until today. How weird!

HA - awkward! Hard not to say yes!

I think I'd answer non-commitally, with a lot of sass: "DID YOU JUST CALL ME FAT?" and then we'd laugh. 

Then again, myself and my coworkers have weird senses of humor.


----------



## jumpingo

just to chime in on the photo/video thing:

any ultrasounds done at radiology are done by a tech, who can't "interpret" anything. aka he can't tell you anything. and the screen is facing away from the patient. not sure they'd give pictures (went there from the ER last time and didn't have the energy to ask.:nope:)

any "in house" appointments at the OB clinic are done by the doc and you can see the screen and they print out photos, explain everything, etc. both in the hospital, just different departments. but both don't allow taking photos or videos during the ultrasound. we actually have to sign an agreement.:wacko: but it's also a military hospital, so not sure how much is because of that..?:shrug:


had new-ish aquaintances ask if i was pregnant because i chose not to drink last night and i just nonchalantly said nope! but wish i had said something else. something like:

"if i woman doesn't come out and tell you herself that she's pregnant, she is in one of 4 situations:
1. just shy about telling everyone/acquaintances her exciting news and being in the spotlight
2. not pregnant and not actively trying (and possibly actively preventing, can't assume everyone even wants kids!)
3. wanting to be pregnant but is not (which may or may not involve infertility or miscarriage)
4. pregnant but not telling people yet 
i'm not telling you which one i am, but statistically speaking, a woman's response will be No, even if she's actually lying to you. either way, it's kind of a personal question, donchathink?"

seems a bit soapbox-y but i also think if no one says anything, people will continue to think it's any of their business! :roll: HA! i'm such a pushover, i'm sure i'll just laugh and say, "yeah, i wish!" next time.:dohh:


----------



## Kallie3000

Jumpingo - I am going to steal that response! Possibley a soapbox speech, but some people don't have any sense and need to be smacked. Smacking them with words is nicer than an actual smack, and they might actually learn something!

Thanks for all the awesome information about the ultrasounds! I'm going to a radiology place, darn. So I won't get my hopes up :/


----------



## jumpingo

just to clarify, that's how radiology and OB are where i am; i imagine it could be different in other places! (i re-read my post and it sounded like i was saying everywhere was like that!:dohh: i only have experience with one hospital, and don't have a choice to go anywhere else, so that's all i know...)


----------



## Kallie3000

jumpingo said:


> just to clarify, that's how radiology and OB are where i am; i imagine it could be different in other places! (i re-read my post and it sounded like i was saying everywhere was like that!:dohh: i only have experience with one hospital, and don't have a choice to go anywhere else, so that's all i know...)

I think that sounds similar to where I am, but I've never had a 'real' scan before, so can't say either.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Laska, congrats and welcome!!

Here they give copies of all scans in the early pregnancy unit -- they're much less generous once we graduate to obstetric ultrasound. It's a lovely thing, especially with a mmc or blighted ovum where there won't be anything else to show for the pregnancy.

Nessa, thinking of you today. Hope you get to see that heartbeat.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Here you pay £5 for two scan photos at the hospital, it has to be all,in pound coins to which is a pain in the arse lol


----------



## indhira2

Here, when you have an ultrasound done in the hospital its done by a tech and he cant interpret the results or show you the screen. You also cant even have your phone out. I was frustrated at first but once I had my miscarriage, I was thankful the tech didnt tell me he didnt see anything because I didnt get to see an actual doctor until a few hours later and would've been pulling my hair out :/

Now when you go to your actual obgyn, they show you the screen, point things out and print pictures out for you :)

At least thats how it is here in US at the places I've been to.


----------



## nessaw

Hi guys had my scan today and we saw a heartbeat. Baby measuring 6+6 so a day ahead. Another scan in 2 weeks. Fx


----------



## Leann83

Congrats Nessaw, great news :happydance: my early scan is booked for Friday morning... So nervous


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Fantastic news, Nessa, I'm so happy for you. First speedbump is behind you and now you can relax the tiniest little bit.

Leann, that's really exciting and really nerve-wracking. I'll be sending all my good thoughts on Friday.


----------



## Kallie3000

Got my 5 week 3 days scan today. Baby is in the right spot (no repeat ectopic, huzzah!) And they could see a sac and yolk, and size is right on track (estimated date was 5 weeks 5 days, which I loved to see)!

Didn't get a printout or anythin, so a bit of a bummer that way, but I was happy enough not to care too much!


----------



## Leann83

Yay, congrats Kallie, fab news!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

So glad to hear it, Kallie -- you can relax just a little bit now. It's a shame you didn't get a picture, though.


----------



## indhira2

Congrats Kallie and Nessaw!! So happy for you ladies! :)

There's a Medical school around my house that offers free sonograms since its students that are practicing. The only day I can actually go next week would be Thursday and I'd be 6w3d, do you guys think I should go for it? I'm just so scared of being too early and not being able to see the heartbeat and then I'd panic even more!!! :(


----------



## nessaw

Great news kallie.x


----------



## Kallie3000

nessaw said:


> Hi guys had my scan today and we saw a heartbeat. Baby measuring 6+6 so a day ahead. Another scan in 2 weeks. Fx

So exciting!!! Yay December babies!!!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Congratulations kallie and nessaw that is fantastic news!!! 

I have my clearblue digital but im putting off using it lol, im tempted to do it tomoro which will be 5 weeks 6 days, however by ovulation ill be 5 weeks 5 days tomoro so im scared it wont show 3+ yet, do i leave it a couple more days or do you think tomoro will be fine?

Not had my phone call from the hospital yet to book my early scan, but im going to try get it as close to 7 weeks as possible so i can see heartbeat, midwife reckons ill get it earlier than 7 weeks though so might not even see heartbeat :/


----------



## Kallie3000

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Not had my phone call from the hospital yet to book my early scan, but im going to try get it as close to 7 weeks as possible so i can see heartbeat, midwife reckons ill get it earlier than 7 weeks though so might not even see heartbeat :/

I thought you can usually see a heartbeat at 6 weeks?


----------



## Kallie3000

indhira2 said:


> Congrats Kallie and Nessaw!! So happy for you ladies! :)
> 
> There's a Medical school around my house that offers free sonograms since its students that are practicing. The only day I can actually go next week would be Thursday and I'd be 6w3d, do you guys think I should go for it? I'm just so scared of being too early and not being able to see the heartbeat and then I'd panic even more!!! :(

I would totally go for it - but you are right, could also be a source of stress.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Kallie3000 said:


> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> Not had my phone call from the hospital yet to book my early scan, but im going to try get it as close to 7 weeks as possible so i can see heartbeat, midwife reckons ill get it earlier than 7 weeks though so might not even see heartbeat :/
> 
> I thought you can usually see a heartbeat at 6 weeks?Click to expand...

I dont know im just going by what the midwife told me :shrug:


----------



## jumpingo

am on my phone so can't reply as fully as i'd like, but i had an early scan on wednesday...baby was measuring 6w5d, which is 3 days ahead of LMP but spot on FF's calculations based on ovulation. and a heartbeat!<3 

i would try to get in as close to 7 weeks as you can.:thumbup: i have read so much because i was nervous about what if i didn't see one at 6w2d, and basically it's possible to not see one that early but it's also likely you will. more than how far along you are date wise, it's about how big the baby actually is. anything over 5mm "should" have a heartbeat, according to the american pregnancy association. but you also read stories about people not seeing the heartbeat for weeks because of where the uterus is, or where baby implanted, etc. etc.


----------



## Kallie3000

Jumpingo is better than google <3


----------



## Flibberty87

Room for one more?

I didn't even know there was a rainbow thread! I've just been merrily hanging out in the pregnancy group forums.

I'm currently 6 weeks(ish) with my rainbow. EDD is a total guess of 11th until I have my scan on Wednesday!


----------



## jumpingo

Flibberty87 said:


> Room for one more?
> 
> I didn't even know there was a rainbow thread! I've just been merrily hanging out in the pregnancy group forums.
> 
> I'm currently 6 weeks(ish) with my rainbow. EDD is a total guess of 11th until I have my scan on Wednesday!


there's always room for one more!

i'll put you as the 11th, but let us know after your scan!:flower:


----------



## jumpingo

speaking of which, is there anyone i missed on the EDD list?? 
i sort of took a back seat around here the last week or so. 
i'm reading, but sometimes need to be in denial to protect my sanity.:wacko:
but if i missed anyone, please let me know! or if there are any changes to dates, etc.:thumbup:


----------



## Flibberty87

Thanks :) I haven't had AF since a mc in feb so on Wednesday ill be anywhere between 6 and 7 weeks, likely around 6+3 and I hope hope hope I see a heartbeat and everything goes smoothly


----------



## mommyof2peas

Add me on for creepy stalker :) Waiting to test next week. I would be due Jan 4th. But being that this is my 7 pregnancy (4 babies) if I went to term I know I would go early. Hopping and praying that I see those double lines.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I was so tempted to do my clearblue digital today but i was good and held off!! I really want to see that 3+ lol tomorrow i will be 6 weeks so i think ill do it tomorrow morning, but im not sure if i should wait a day or so longer still


----------



## Leann83

So happy, had our scan and saw gorgeous little heartbeat :cloud9: All's looking well! :happydance:


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Fantastic news, Leann -- so happy for you!

And Jumpingo, so good to be measuring ahead. Do you plan to adjust your EDD or will you leave it as per your LMP?

Charlie, did you take your test?

And flibberty, welcome!!


----------



## indhira2

Soo happy for the ladies with awesome scans! :)
Had cramps last night on the left side of lower abdomen. Freaked me out but there wasnt any blood so I kept my sanity. Still pretty worried but it could also just be my body making room for baby, right? Ughhhhh. This baby making business is so HARD! lol


----------



## Kallie3000

Indira, that is so, so true. I've been getting twinges, but they don't feel like cramps as much as they feel like stretching or something. But every little thing is terrifying!


----------



## indhira2

Every single thing Kallie! In a way I'm trying to reassure myself that I didnt feel this last time when i lost my baby so it could be a good thing. When i had the MC there were no cramps, just blood. 

However, this has definitely made me decide to go have the scan done next Thursday. At least they can check that my bean's growing on track and in the right place! :)


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

InVivoVeritas said:


> Charlie, did you take your test?

I haven't yet iv been very good, im 6 weeks tomorrow and am wondering whether I should do it tomorrow or wait a couple more days? Im scared it won't show 3+, surely it wil though at 6 weeks?


----------



## indhira2

Charlie- Today I am 5w3d and I just took the last digital I had left and it showed a 3+ so maybe its worth a try! :)

I was soo happy to see that 3+, Hooray for small victories lol


----------



## Leann83

Thanks ladies :flower: indhira I had awful AF like cramps with DS for the first few weeks, think it's just our bodies making room for growing bubs!

Welcome fibberty :hi:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

indhira2 said:


> Charlie- Today I am 5w3d and I just took the last digital I had left and it showed a 3+ so maybe its worth a try! :)
> 
> I was soo happy to see that 3+, Hooray for small victories lol

Yay congrats on 3+!!:happydance: I think I will do mine tomorrow morning now


----------



## indhira2

I hope you're right Leann, thank you for sharing that as it does make me feel better :)
So tired of over analyzing every single thing, feel like i dont even know my own body anymore! LOL only 8 months left, huhhhh?! :dohh:


----------



## Chimpette

I got a 3+ on digi today. Made me very happy


----------



## indhira2

Charlie- I did the same dance that the smiley face is doing! LOL 
I was veryyy happy too Chimpette :)


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I bet you did, its all about the small hurdles we jump over isnt it :) i got all excited that i feel sick lol, no doubt when im throwing up i wont feel quite so excited but iv been feeling realllllly sick the last few days, funny the things that make you happy aint it lol

Congrats to you too chimpette on 3+


----------



## Leann83

Yay, congrats Chimpette!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

YESSSS I got it I got it!!! So excited I cud cry!!!!


----------



## Blu10

Hi ladies can I cautiously join you please? Got my BFP this week, were expecting a christmas baby (#2) after a loss in Feb. X


----------



## Leann83

Congrats Charlie!! That's great!! :)

Welcome Blu! :hi: I remember you from the miscarriage support thread :flower: we were there around the same time unfortunately. Huge congrats on your rainbow baby :hugs:


----------



## nessaw

Welcom blu.
Good news on the 3+ girls.
Afm aymptoms still going. Coming down off the good scan high and a few nigglong worries coming back in-pma pma pma!x


----------



## jumpingo

InVivoVeritas said:


> And Jumpingo, so good to be measuring ahead. Do you plan to adjust your EDD or will you leave it as per your LMP?

for now, i'm leaving it based on LMP, since right now i only have what the tech told me. i have an appointment on may 7th with the OB doc. i will get a scan then too, so depending on that, they might change my due date...:shrug:

welcome Blu:wave:


----------



## Blu10

Thanks ladies, yes I had a MMC at end of Jan and D&C 13th Feb, feel very gratefully to have conceived again straight after first AF and am hopeful of a happy ending this time. Congratulations to you all too x


----------



## jrob

Just got my BFP yesterday! Hoping it sticks and I can be a part of this group!!!


----------



## Blu10

Congrats jrob x


----------



## nessaw

Welcome jrob.


----------



## nessaw

My ticker is to lmp-the gp gave me 4th dec as edd but I ov cd12 ish and every other pg apart from 1st has been 2 days ahead. Fx


----------



## jumpingo

jrob said:


> Just got my BFP yesterday! Hoping it sticks and I can be a part of this group!!!

hi jrob!:wave:
what's your due date? i'll add you to the front page!:thumbup:


----------



## jrob

Thanks!! According to my LMP it's December 18th. I'll let you know if anything changes in the next weeks after seeing a doctor :) HOPING FOR A STICKY ONE!! I'm so nervous!!!!


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Glad to have you here, jrob!


----------



## Flibberty87

HI ladies.

I had a panic yesterday. I'd went to the toilet and there was brown blood on my pants but nothing when I wiped. I freaked out a little but there's been no more since. So I'm hoping it was old implantation or cervical irritation from my progesterone. 

Only 48 hours and 45 minutes until my scan and I can know what's happening.


----------



## mummy2o

I'm stalking you Jump 

Hi all. Hope we all have some sticky babies in our wombs and hope the next 9 months go sailing smoothly.

I took a test this morning. I really was expecting it to be negative as the two cycles before it was 14 days. So with some angus castus (although I took it after ovulation as I wasn't really trying so worrying about damage done now) I managed to get pregnant. I am still in shock. My son was born at 19 weeks on Christmas eve, this baby is due Christmas day. I guess it was meant to be fate.


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Ladies

Feel like I'm going insane, it's seems to be taking forever, and I'm still only 6 weeks.. just want to know that everything is ok in there, like I'm sure we all do.

Have the docs on weds and going to ask for referral to epu so fingers crossed.


----------



## Leann83

I know, first tri drags doesn't it? I've been in first tri for almost 5 or the last 6 months at this stage... I'm ready for 2nd already! 

Welcome jrob :hi:

I hope you get answers soon fibberty :flower:

InVivo, your scan's tomorrow isn't it? How exciting!


----------



## Blu10

Thanks for adding my due date jumpingo &#128522;
I feel different this pregnancy, much more like when i was expecting DS (hope thats a good sign) already feeling tired and slightly icky x


----------



## Kallie3000

Chimpette said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Feel like I'm going insane, it's seems to be taking forever, and I'm still only 6 weeks.. just want to know that everything is ok in there, like I'm sure we all do.
> 
> Have the docs on weds and going to ask for referral to epu so fingers crossed.

I completely agree. I feel like crap, but can't tell anyone! Wishing I could just get next week's scan (I'm lucky, it is early), see a heartbeat, and relax a little bit. 

This is going to be a long, nauseating, few months...


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Welcome, mummy2o!

Leann, that's right -- scan's at 8am. Part of my is sure that I'll see a healthy little squishy and the other part thinks that it's going to be bad news. Just want to know either way now.

Flibberty, really hope the spotting turns out to be nothing.


----------



## Leann83

Aw I'm sure everything's just fine with little squishy. The waiting is awful isn't it! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Flibberty87

I went to the hospital yesterday. They refused to give me a scan.. Because my pt was negative :'(

Looks like I've lost another angel.

I called my specialist and they said to continue with the progesterone and go for the scan tomorrow basically to confirm but it's not looking good.

I just understand how I could have a mc with no pain and no actual bleeding


----------



## Kallie3000

I'm so sorry Flibberty.


----------



## InVivoVeritas

Flibberty, I'm so sorry to hear that.

I won't be looking forward to December with you either. Looks like Squishy stopped developing at around five weeks -- no baby on board for me today.

Wishing the rest of you a happy eight months and a very exciting December.


----------



## Leann83

Awe nooo InVivo :nope: I'm so so sorry to hear that, it's so unfair. :hugs: Take good care of yourself, do you have a good support network IRL?

Fibberty I am sorry you're going through this, I hope maybe the test was wrong and you get good news at the scan tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## indhira2

Invivo I am so sorry to hear about your scan :(


----------



## Blu10

Sorry ladies xx


----------



## nessaw

Invivo I'm so sorry. Sending you hugs.x
Flibberty really hope that the scan shows differently tom. Xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Im so sorry InVivo, take care of yourself hun,
Fibberty i really hope your scan shows different, the hospital pregnancy tests arent very sensitive maybe it was a false negative, good luck for your scan hun

Iv just been booked in for my scan on the 29th April, im terrified, 8 days to wait, im really hoping for good news but im feeling less and less positive every day


----------



## jumpingo

InVivo,
life is so unfair.:cry: take time to take care of yourself...:hugs:

Flibberty,
i hope the hospital test was wrong! hang in there and know that you are so strong:bodyb: but it's totally okay to cry too:hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

Flibberty sometimes the body reabsorbs the fetus so you don't get pain or bleeding, its more common with twins, but can happen to single babies also. It happened to another lady on here and everyone accused her not being pregnant. I'm sorry if this has happened to you. Have you taken another test at home?

Invivo I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chimpette

Im so sorry invivo. There are no words just known im thinking of you.

Booked my scan for 8th may only 2 weeks away but feels ages away.


----------



## Blu10

Oooh chimpette good luck for your scan. Im debating an early scan at 8 weeks too, local EPAU offered to scan me at 8 weeks after 2 previous losses x


----------



## mummy3ds

Can I join you ladies??
I got my BFP on wed and another darker one today, my due date using LMP is 2nd jan but I don't think there is a 2016 thread yet......
I have had 4 beautiful challenging DS and then Oct last year a mmc at 10 weeks followed by a d&c then in Feb another mmc at 11weeks which was a natural mc although I haemorrhaged and nearly died.....
I am under the hospital "due to my age" and was prescribed aspirin on a +ve test, which I have started increased folic acid which I started about 10 days ago as it took them ages to do the prescription and they will give me progesterone pesseries on confirmation of a hb. I called the EPAU this morning and have a scan booked for 12th May (6+3) so dh and I are keeping our fxd and trying not to stress too much, but we have both said we don't feel excited :(
MC takes the joy out of this part xx


----------



## Blu10

I agree mummy3ds, after 2 previous losses i also find it hard to be excited although this time feels different. Im due around christmas time so there wont be much between us if all goes to plan. Congratulations x


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Congratulations mummy3ds, i completely agree mc makes it difficult for you to get excited, once iv had my scan im hoping i will feel more positive

On a positive note though i threw up for the first time today (the things that make us happy LOL) iv felt sick for a while but first time iv actually thrown up this pregnancy, although its awful to feel so rough i feel a bit safer when im sick

And only 4 days left for my scan now


----------



## nessaw

I agree girls. Even though we saw the hb am still not excited. Symptoms keeping me as positive as I can be. X


----------



## mummy3ds

Im so sorry to read of your losses too, I took another pg test this morning and it looks a bit fainter so Im now worrying :( xx


----------



## Laska5

I know I haven't been active much on here cause I was worried about miscarrying again. Well HCG levels went from 1457 to 902. This totally sucks. It took 8 months to conceive after my last miscarriage, I hate no knowing if this is ever going to happen for us.


----------



## nessaw

Oh no laska am so sorry. Are you back in for more bloods? Hugs.xx

Mummy3ds fx , everythings ok.x


----------



## Blu10

Mummy3ds the best advice i can give to you is to stop testing! My last pregnancy i did fifteen tests all progressed nicely but i still lost that baby and knew deep down despite the tests that something was amiss. This time i did an asda cheapy before buying a FRER the a clearblue digi just to see it in words. I havent tested since. I figure Ive had three positives on three tests and it doeant matter how many tests i do now tge future of this pregnancy is already determined based on chromosomes etc. Im feeling positive about it all at the moment x


----------



## jumpingo

mummy3ds said:


> Im so sorry to read of your losses too, I took another pg test this morning and it looks a bit fainter so Im now worrying :( xx

i agree with Blu, you'll drive yourself crazy with comparing tests!:wacko: your pee can be more diluted one day versus another, etc. etc. so step away from the tests!:haha:




Laska5 said:


> I know I haven't been active much on here cause I was worried about miscarrying again. Well HCG levels went from 1457 to 902. This totally sucks. It took 8 months to conceive after my last miscarriage, I hate no knowing if this is ever going to happen for us.

oh Laska...:cry: have you had a scan or do you have an appointment for one?? what did the doctor say??:hugs:


----------



## mummy3ds

Well I used my last test this morning so no more testing, this one is darker but I do agree with you that the fate is determined already I will get some answers in the 12 when I have my scan x


----------



## Leann83

I'm so sorry Laska, will they scan you or do further bloods? :hugs:

I agree with mc taking the excitement away. I've gone and booked a private scan for next Tuesday, I should be 9 weeks 5 days. I just can't wait until 12 weeks worrying! I think I'll relax a bit of everything is ok after this one. 

Found out over the weekend that SIL (DHs brother and wife) are expecting, she hasn't had due date confirmed but thinks late Nov/early Dec so that's exciting that we'll be due so close together. Our little boys are 5 months apart and they are the best of friends, it's lovely to see :)

Ugh, Monday again... How's everyone feeling??


----------



## indhira2

Morning everyone! So sorry Laska, hopefully they can give you some answers upon further testing? 

I woke up with nausea today and a little bit of brown spotting when I peed. Trying my best to not freak out but its hard :( Just hope everything is okay in there


----------



## nessaw

Indhira hoping that the nausea is a good sign.fx


----------



## Kallie3000

Hey guys - it's my seven week scan day today! Nervous & excited - I've never been this far before.


----------



## nessaw

Good luck kallie.x


----------



## Kallie3000

All was well! Heartbeat and everything!


----------



## NDH

Hi all.
I'm due in early January but since there isn't a January thread yet and I'm hoping this baby comes in late December I hope you don't mind if I join in?

My due date is tentatively January 4 and this is my 4th pregnancy since October (I've only not been pregnant one month of the last 6 :/) and praying that this is my rainbow <3


----------



## Blu10

Congrats kallie!i have a scan next week, cant wait x


----------



## Leann83

Great news Kallie!


----------



## nessaw

Brilliant news kallie.
Welcome ndh.x


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Fantastic news Kallie!!!
Welcome ndh and congratulations

Well its come around fast my scan is tomoro morning!!! Im excited and terrified!! I sort of dont want to go because im so scared! We will be telling our parents straight after the scan if all goes well, my MIL will be watching our daughter for us she thinks im having a scan to see if the metformin is working on my PCOS so we are hoping to go back after the scan and say 'looks like the metformin is working, you have another grandchild on the way!' And hand her a scan photo! And for my mum iv not even told her im having any scans i just told her we will pop round tomoro to give her her birthday presents (her birthday is on 30th so day after the scan) because my OH is back at work on her birthday, so i think ill either add the scan photo into her card or buy a bunch of flowers and have it on the flower envelope....this is all of course if everything goes well at the scan

Im torn what to do about my children though, after the scan if all is well and we see heartbeat do you think it will be safe to tell my kiddies? Because with my previous losses they are all before a heartbeat, i dont want to just slip up to the kids or for one of the parents to slip up i want to tell them myself (and i know once my mum knows my whole family will find out lol!!)


----------



## Kallie3000

I don't feel comfortable telling my nephews yet, but kids are so much closer. You would know them best! My losses were all before heartbeat too, so we are in terms same boat - uncharted seas!


----------



## mummy3ds

Kallie3000 said:


> I don't feel comfortable telling my nephews yet, but kids are so much closer. You would know them best! My losses were all before heartbeat too, so we are in terms same boat - uncharted seas!

Both of my losses were around 6 weeks but not discovered until 10 & aa weeks so I would still be very cautious about telling anyone. When do you have another scan scheduled for?? My 1st one is 12 May im going to try and get they to scan me every 2 weeks after that to 12 weeks xx


----------



## Kallie3000

mummy3ds said:


> Kallie3000 said:
> 
> 
> I don't feel comfortable telling my nephews yet, but kids are so much closer. You would know them best! My losses were all before heartbeat too, so we are in terms same boat - uncharted seas!
> 
> Both of my losses were around 6 weeks but not discovered until 10 & aa weeks so I would still be very cautious about telling anyone. When do you have another scan scheduled for?? My 1st one is 12 May im going to try and get they to scan me every 2 weeks after that to 12 weeks xxClick to expand...

Had my first scan at 5 weeks, second at 7 weeks (just this last monday), and the next one is at 9 weeks. I don't think I'll be getting many more after that, but who knows. I'll be meeting my OB soon apparently - normally you wouldn't go to an OB until later, but because I'm high risk (from multiple losses) they transfer me over sooner. So that's kind of neat. I don't mind the extra care at all!


----------



## Kallie3000

mummy3ds said:


> Kallie3000 said:
> 
> 
> I don't feel comfortable telling my nephews yet, but kids are so much closer. You would know them best! My losses were all before heartbeat too, so we are in terms same boat - uncharted seas!
> 
> Both of my losses were around 6 weeks but not discovered until 10 & aa weeks so I would still be very cautious about telling anyone. When do you have another scan scheduled for?? My 1st one is 12 May im going to try and get they to scan me every 2 weeks after that to 12 weeks xxClick to expand...

Had my first scan at 5 weeks, second at 7 weeks (just this last monday), and the next one is at 9 weeks. I don't think I'll be getting many more after that, but who knows. I'll be meeting my OB soon apparently - normally you wouldn't go to an OB until later, but because I'm high risk (from multiple losses) they transfer me over sooner. So that's kind of neat. I don't mind the extra care at all!

We are definitely pretty closed mouth right now. Wouldn't have even told my parents yet - but my doctor let it slip! Whoops!! Probably going to tell my mother in law around mother's day, and then the news will be pretty gradual from there. Only people I'd want to know if there was a loss, you know?


----------



## nessaw

Hi girls had another scan today @8+5. Baby looking good measuring 9+1. Have graduated from rmc to antenatal clinic for next appt in 2 wks.


----------



## jumpingo

Kallie3000 said:


> mummy3ds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kallie3000 said:
> 
> 
> I don't feel comfortable telling my nephews yet, but kids are so much closer. You would know them best! My losses were all before heartbeat too, so we are in terms same boat - uncharted seas!
> 
> Both of my losses were around 6 weeks but not discovered until 10 & aa weeks so I would still be very cautious about telling anyone. When do you have another scan scheduled for?? My 1st one is 12 May im going to try and get they to scan me every 2 weeks after that to 12 weeks xxClick to expand...
> 
> Had my first scan at 5 weeks, second at 7 weeks (just this last monday), and the next one is at 9 weeks. I don't think I'll be getting many more after that, but who knows. I'll be meeting my OB soon apparently - normally you wouldn't go to an OB until later, but because I'm high risk (from multiple losses) they transfer me over sooner. So that's kind of neat. I don't mind the extra care at all!
> 
> We are definitely pretty closed mouth right now. Wouldn't have even told my parents yet - but my doctor let it slip! Whoops!! Probably going to tell my mother in law around mother's day, and then the news will be pretty gradual from there. Only people I'd want to know if there was a loss, you know?Click to expand...

we haven't told a single person. we are pretty private people in general. my parents don't even know about my first loss (though a handful of friends and coworkers of my husband, who found out last time, know, which seems "wrong" but my mom would make it about her and dealing with her pestering would have made my own grieving likely impossible:roll:) so we are really waiting as long as we can.

that being said, i had an early "dating" scan at 6w2d and baby was measuring 6w5d with a heart beat. then i had some spotting and got worried, so i went off base for a private scan at 8w even and baby was measuring 8w5d.:bodyb: i have my "official" OB appointment next thursday at 9w5d, but if baby is still measuring 5 days ahead, i'll be more like 10w+some change. we MIGHT tell after that. not really sure...will also kind of depend on when the next appointment will be and whether we can confirm a heartbeat at that appointment. we've kept it this long, seems sort of easy just to keep it our secret a little bit longer...though, it's getting harder and harder to pretend to feel okay when in reality i feel so crappy!:dohh:




nessaw said:


> Hi girls had another scan today @8+5. Baby looking good measuring 9+1. Have graduated from rmc to antenatal clinic for next appt in 2 wks.

yay!! great news!:thumbup:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Had my early scan yesterday! I was terrified! But im measuring perfectly on dates and babies heartbeat is beating beautifully!!!! Im so pleased!! We told our parents after they were really pleased! And we will tell the kids on Sunday before we tell everyone else :) im so excited
It's all real now

Here's my little baked bean


----------



## Leann83

Great news Charlie :thumbup: great to see so many good news scans!


----------



## mummy3ds

Fab news for those who have had scans' how many weeks and days are you Charlie, I want it to be the 12 th may already I just want a hb xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

mummy3ds said:


> Fab news for those who have had scans' how many weeks and days are you Charlie, I want it to be the 12 th may already I just want a hb xx

I'm 7 weeks 5 days today hun xx


----------



## tankel

I'm not due until Jan, but can I still join you guys?


----------



## nessaw

Hi and congrats tankel.
We've only told my deputy head at school due to the amount of appts I've got and my classroom assistant because one of my class can be quite physical and I need her to help. Waiting til 12week scan I think. However it's hard because we've had a second tri loss but I think we'll tell then.


----------



## indhira2

Of course you can join Tankel!!! So glad to have you here :)


----------



## Kallie3000

It is so funny - I've been getting really excited about that stupid fruit ticker. It is really awesome to be able to see actual growth. I feel like I've seen that damn poppyseed and appleseed so many times, and never got past it. Now I have a blueberry! A baby blueberry! And Sunday it'll be something new!

It is funny what we get excited about.


----------



## mummy2o

I don't think I can ever be positive even after I hit 12 weeks, with scans etc. I think as I had a later loss its harder to get excited, if that makes sense. I had an early loss to then had my daughter and I got excited after the 12 week scan, but now I know things can still go wrong, so until the baby is here I won't.


----------



## Leann83

Welcome Tankel! :hi: Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## jumpingo

tankel said:


> I'm not due until Jan, but can I still join you guys?

done and done.:winkwink::thumbup:



Kallie3000 said:


> It is so funny - I've been getting really excited about that stupid fruit ticker. It is really awesome to be able to see actual growth. I feel like I've seen that damn poppyseed and appleseed so many times, and never got past it. Now I have a blueberry! A baby blueberry! And Sunday it'll be something new!
> 
> It is funny what we get excited about.

my husband asks every couple days about what fruit the baby is now, it's cute! and YAY for having a blueberry!:happydance:


----------



## mummy3ds

Morning all
the nausea has kicked in here, sometimes I wish I was actually sick. This time it is when I eat which isn't good at all, I am so thirsty too I don't think I have ever been this thirsty I drank 6 pints of water yesterday! x


----------



## tankel

Kallie3000: I'm still at the poppyseed! I'm glad you got to blueberry.

Mummy: Ugh I'm really thirsty too!


----------



## Kallie3000

jumpingo said:


> tankel said:
> 
> 
> I'm not due until Jan, but can I still join you guys?
> 
> done and done.:winkwink::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Kallie3000 said:
> 
> 
> It is so funny - I've been getting really excited about that stupid fruit ticker. It is really awesome to be able to see actual growth. I feel like I've seen that damn poppyseed and appleseed so many times, and never got past it. Now I have a blueberry! A baby blueberry! And Sunday it'll be something new!
> 
> It is funny what we get excited about.Click to expand...
> 
> my husband asks every couple days about what fruit the baby is now, it's cute! and YAY for having a blueberry!:happydance:Click to expand...

I just loved telling my husband it was a blueberry - he is allergic, haha! He wouldn't hug me all day; said the baby was trying to kill him ;) 

Someone said the next stage is raspberry, he'll be much happier with that :)


----------



## tankel

Your dh is too funny!


----------



## Carybear

Hi everyone! Can I join? I've been TTC for 4 1/2 years and we finally got our BFP! We are due between December 30-January 1. I'm calling this one a New Years Eve baby....


----------



## Kallie3000

tankel said:


> Your dh is too funny!

I just told him "I think the next fruit is a raspberry!" And so he laughed and gave our dog a belly raspberry! Lol!

I am married to a goofball.


----------



## NDH

Brilliant news Carybear!


----------



## jumpingo

Kallie3000 said:


> I am married to a goofball.

me too. my husband gives my stomach raspberries every morning and says, 
"_baby baymax, this is a fart noise. you'll learn..._":haha:


----------



## Kallie3000

jumpingo said:


> Kallie3000 said:
> 
> 
> I am married to a goofball.
> 
> me too. my husband gives my stomach raspberries every morning and says,
> "_baby baymax, this is a fart noise. you'll learn..._":haha:Click to expand...

Haha that is adorbz!

I would constantly fist bump.your belly and make the "doodle oodle oodle loo" noise baymax makes in the movie haha!


----------



## jumpingo

Carybear said:


> Hi everyone! Can I join? I've been TTC for 4 1/2 years and we finally got our BFP! We are due between December 30-January 1. I'm calling this one a New Years Eve baby....

welcome!:wave:
i added you on the 31st for now, but let me know if that changes or you want it listed differently!:thumbup:


----------



## Moniejan

Congratulations


----------



## nessaw

Congratulations carybear.x


----------



## Carybear

Thanks. Was beginning to think I wouldn't make it to this point. So excited!!!

DH and I went to the beach where he asked me to marry him last night and I surprised him with a box of m&m's. Inside I had put a onesie that I bought in 2013 that said "I love dad". He was so shocked. We watched the sunset and saw three Dolphins. 

So :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Kallie3000

Carybear said:


> Thanks. Was beginning to think I wouldn't make it to this point. So excited!!!
> 
> DH and I went to the beach where he asked me to marry him last night and I surprised him with a box of m&m's. Inside I had put a onesie that I bought in 2013 that said "I love dad". He was so shocked. We watched the sunset and saw three Dolphins.
> 
> So :happydance::happydance:

This is the most romantic thing I have ever read!!


----------



## Carybear

Thanks Kallie... He knew something was up when I videoed him opening it. he said he was so surprised because he hadn't seen any tests laying around... That's because I threw them way down in the garbage before he could see them :thumbup:

It was a perfect night


----------



## NDH

:cloud9: makes me wish I'd been able to keep the news long enough to tell my dh creatively too. He's always gotten still wet pee sticks waved under his nose lol.


----------



## jessmke

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA for a while! I am finishing up the last two months of school, and between studies and renovating our kitchen and sleeping I don't have a lot of time for much else!

I am 9 weeks today, I had an early scan at 7+4 and saw the heartbeat and everything looks great. Nausea has eased a tiny bit this last week, but is still a pain in my butt. I haven't been actually vomiting, but I gag and dry heave a lot which is not fun. Hopefully only a couple more weeks to go of this and then I'll feel a bit more back to normal. I've been feeling super antsy to do some exercise, but even just walking (or standing for too long!) makes me feel really sick, so I've been pretty sedentary. Can't wait to get back to swimming, and hopefully running if my body is up for it.

Hope everyone else is doing well and I'll try to check back in more often!


----------



## tankel

Ugh, I'm so tired and everything I eat feels like I just ate a house even if it is just a bite or two.


----------



## Carybear

I hear you on the exhaustion. I am tired all the time. I have like this bitter taste in my mouth all the time. Makes me feel nauseous all day...

But, I will take it...


----------



## stormcloud96

Hello all,

I did the into thread, but I basically long-time reader, first time posting/joining. 
I had a BFP Feb 28th and then MC Mar 4. Never got AF after, took PT week after to make sure (because you know cramps and enough blood to make me think I should die was not enough) and it was Neg.
Waited until April 18th to take PT and got BFP again, but no joy. Husband "knew it". I have not really been excited yet. Went to Drs to get referral for blood test and Ultrasound for FTT. Will go next week for blood and following week for Ultrasound. 
I think as someone else said I am more in denial, and don't mind waiting for testing. it makes it harder to keep secret I think, and makes it real. 
I felt really queasy for the first time today, but my boobs have not let up since at least a week before the BFP. I've also been napping. 
I have been telling people I'm doing a liver detox to get around the not drinking. I just hope I don't get sick at work. 
I am half-way round the world for my family, so hoping you all can provide support.
I'd rather wait to be added with EDD until after testing if no one minds


----------



## Kallie3000

Hey stormcloud - I know how you feel about not being excited when you get a BFP right after a loss. It is really scary, and I was really mad at myself for not giving myself a break (not that I did it on purpose!). And while it wasn't a good ending that time, only two months later I got THIS BFP, and I am almost three weeks past any of my previous losses. 

There isn't a moral to that story or anything - just wanted to lend my support and empathy and tell you that you are in the right place for talking to ladies who totally get it!!!


----------



## Kallie3000

Carybear said:


> I hear you on the exhaustion. I am tired all the time. I have like this bitter taste in my mouth all the time. Makes me feel nauseous all day...
> 
> But, I will take it...

I feel so exhausted. And I feel guilty for not having a bunch of bubbly happy energy (finally, a sticky bean, I should be jumping for joy all day!)

But holy crap - even thinking about jumping... yuck!

So yeah - I feelz you.


----------



## Kallie3000

jessmke said:


> I've been feeling super antsy to do some exercise, but even just walking (or standing for too long!) makes me feel really sick, so I've been pretty sedentary.

Your post made me realize the BESTEST BEST THING about our pregnancy timelines - BEACH BABY BELLIES!!! Swimming and walking are supposed to be the best pregnancy excercises (at least for sedentary people like me...) so I'm going to pool it up this year. 

I may have to try this sooner than later. I have a sneaking suspicion that a bit of exercise would reduce my nausea and tiredness.... but pushing through to actually do it in the first place has not yet happened!


----------



## stormcloud96

Kallie Thank you for sharing. Yes, totally how felt and same situation, we didn't try, but we didn't not try either. Of course there is so much conflicting info as well on waiting, not waiting, etc. 

Speaking of waiting one week til bloods, two til first ultrasound hopefully. (I might have to wait another week or so after) Will be at 11 weeks according to Dr, however might be earlier, because of MC not a normal cycle. Although I noticed most people on here posted they went for first ultrasound and were pretty spot on.

Nauseous, but no vomitting. I haven't been able to take my second iron supplement in the mornings. At least I get prenatal down and one iron. Totally turned off by food though, unless it's plain. Hope it's good sign

And I'm exhausted, so going to lay down for a nap.


----------



## NDH

Congrats stormcloud!

I too am in the same boat. I was actually filled with dread when I got my bfp this time because I've had three losses in the past 6 months and was getting testing done to figure out if there was an underlying cause and I was paranoid of another loss if we haven't started resolving a problem. We were actually not trying for once too, and happened to get a bfp on CD 22 (normal cycles are 27 days for me)
Starting to feel more positive now, but all last week I was a complete basket case. It didn't help that I was either bleeding or spotting for the entire week too... I do think all is going to be OK, but I will be able to relax a bit more after beta results and after an ultrasound around 8 weeks.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Hi ladies i havent been on here much been so busy! Just had my midwife booking in appointment and got all my notes, so exciting, i have my 12 week scan appointment on 2nd June, and i have a consultant appointment this month because iv had 3 mcs, i doubt they are going to say much not much can be said waste of time really lol, i have been nauseous for weeks but after my early scan i started to feel a lot better not so nauseous which made me nervous, well last night i had to run to the toilet and i threw my guts up! It was horrible i could barely breathe inbetween throwing up the next lot! So happy that baby is ok but wow that was awful! Feeling really sick today too so i didnt need to worry did i lol how are you all doing? Welcome to the new ladies and congratulations too x


----------



## Leann83

Welcome stormcloud! :hi:

Scan in less than two hours, getting soo nervous!


----------



## Kallie3000

Leann83 said:


> Welcome stormcloud! :hi:
> 
> Scan in less than two hours, getting soo nervous!

Good luck!


----------



## Leann83

Woo, everything's good, yay. Was wiggling away on the screen and all. Starting to believe we may actually be bringing a baby home before Christmas :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## nessaw

Fab news leann.
Welcome stormcloud.
Got my booking in appt on fri and another scan next tues. Fx


----------



## Carybear

So awesome Leann...

Nessaw have you already had a scan??

I'm anxiously awaiting my first scan on May 18th


----------



## Blu10

Loving your scan leanne congratulations &#9786;


----------



## ExpectingTC

Hi all, I'd like to join!

I'm due 12/4/15 with our rainbow baby. I'm 10 weeks tomorrow (measuring a day ahead)! 

We've had two previous miscarriages with no living children. Our first miscarriage was a MMC (discovered at 10weeks, growth stopped at 6) and the second was natural at 5 weeks. We were diagnosed with "unexplained infertility" since we both checked out fine and did a year of fertility treatments (clomid, femera, HCG triggers, etc.) with no luck and decided to take some time off. I trained for a half marathon and the morning of I found myself staring at two very pink lines. (Still ran the half though!) 

My awesome OBGYN says that everything looks great and he's not concerned at all this time. However, I'm still petrified. Hoping to find some sanity and calm here. :)


----------



## tankel

:hugs: So glad your baby is doing fine and even measuring ahead. You are almost out of the scariest part.


----------



## ExpectingTC

Thanks, Tankel. I feel like I'm currently living appointment to appointment. 

Our next appoint is our 12 week scan for NT and everything. I'm hoping that'll put me at ease then. It's on May 19th. 12 days away...but who's counting? lol


----------



## nessaw

Carybear I've had 2 scans as under the recurrent mc consultant. Having them every other week plus 12 wk then not sure what happens after that.
Welcome expectingtc.


----------



## jumpingo

ExpectingTC said:


> Hi all, I'd like to join!
> 
> I'm due 12/4/15 with our rainbow baby. I'm 10 weeks tomorrow (measuring a day ahead)!
> 
> We've had two previous miscarriages with no living children. Our first miscarriage was a MMC (discovered at 10weeks, growth stopped at 6) and the second was natural at 5 weeks. We were diagnosed with "unexplained infertility" since we both checked out fine and did a year of fertility treatments (clomid, femera, HCG triggers, etc.) with no luck and decided to take some time off. I trained for a half marathon and the morning of I found myself staring at two very pink lines. (Still ran the half though!)
> 
> My awesome OBGYN says that everything looks great and he's not concerned at all this time. However, I'm still petrified. Hoping to find some sanity and calm here. :)


hi:wave: and welcome!:friends:

not sure sanity and calm are in abundance here (yet?:winkwink:) but we try!!:haha:


----------



## jrob

Just wanted to update because I haven't been active for a little while. Life has been a bit hectic. But I wanted to let you know I'm changing my due date. I had to get a scan on Monday because Sunday evening I found blood in my underwear and was spotting. It was really scary and the doctor scheduled me immediately for an ultrasound. Luckily it turns out everything's okay and I got to see the baby who has a very strong heartbeat!! The scan dated me at 6 weeks 2 days, which makes my new due date December 26th. Looks like a possible Christmas baby for me! :xmas12:


----------



## Kallie3000

I got to HEAR a heartbeat today! I was so shocked! And so happy! Today was my 9 week scan, and everything was perfect. No more scans for a while now, but I'm content with that!


----------



## nessaw

Good news jrob and kallie.
I had my booking in appt yest then another rmc appt and scan next wed and 12 week scan on the 21st. Fx


----------



## mummy2o

Can't believe some of us are almost 12 weeks already. I always feel like I'm at the back of the pack


----------



## mummy3ds

I am counting the days until my scan on Tuesday, I will be 6+3 so fxd there is a hb and then I can start the progesterone pesseries to help this little bean.
So pleased to hear everyone is doing well xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Hi ladies how are you all doing? I thought my scan would put my mind at rest but i was wrong, its been nearly two weeks since i had the scan and im right back at being petrified because the sickness has gone off now and i having been getting slight tummy cramps, they dont hurt but its still scaring me! Waiting for urine sample results to come back to see if its a infection causing the cramps or not, also i cant find baby heartbeat on doppler i know at 9 weeks you have to be very lucky to find heartbeat, especially as im overweight but im just so scared and its 3 weeks 1 day till my next scan which feels like forever to wait to know baby i still ok :( cant wait till the kicking stage where i can feel my baby is ok


----------



## mummy3ds

Morning all
I have my scan tomorrow morning (6+3) so am praying we see a hb and we can start the progesterone pessaries, today can not go quick enough xx


----------



## jumpingo

mummy3ds said:


> Morning all
> I have my scan tomorrow morning (6+3) so am praying we see a hb and we can start the progesterone pessaries, today can not go quick enough xx

good luck and fingers crossed for all good news!!:thumbup:


----------



## Carybear

I started spotting on Friday.. It was light pink and turned into brown. Had nothing today.. Had some cramping on and off so I am going in tomorrow for my first appointment and ultrasound... I'm so nervous but am glad they could get me in early. I will be somewhere between 6 + 4 and 7 weeks.


----------



## jumpingo

Carybear said:


> I started spotting on Friday.. It was light pink and turned into brown. Had nothing today.. Had some cramping on and off so I am going in tomorrow for my first appointment and ultrasound... I'm so nervous but am glad they could get me in early. I will be somewhere between 6 + 4 and 7 weeks.

i've spotted pink several times and it's so panic-inducing for me. one time i was so worried, i went off base and paid for a private scan to make sure everything was okay. i asked the doctor and she looked all around my uterus during the ultrasound and said there was nothing obvious that would be causing the spotting and there was no apparent stress to baby. i have found that being on my feet for long periods of time during the day usually leads to spotting that evening.:dohh: only thing i can say is take it easy and breathe!:wacko: and i hope everything goes well tomorrow!!!


----------



## Leann83

Best of luck with the scans today mummy3ds and carybear!


----------



## mummy3ds

Just back from my scan and there was a large yolk sac and a little flickering heartbeat  measuring 6 weeks so back in 10 days for another scan to check all it still well, got my prescription for cyclogest twice a day so fxd I can collect that this evening.
Does anyone have any experience of using these?? xx


----------



## Cornfieldland

mummy3ds said:


> Just back from my scan and there was a large yolk sac and a little flickering heartbeat  measuring 6 weeks so back in 10 days for another scan to check all it still well, got my prescription for cyclogest twice a day so fxd I can collect that this evening.
> Does anyone have any experience of using these?? xx

Good morning! I was just browsing and saw your post, just want to say that I am so happy your scan went well! That's such good news! Hope you have a great day :flower:


----------



## mummy3ds

Thank you I cant stop crying but as dh says they are happy tears xx


----------



## tankel

:dance: Yay mummy, its about time you got some good news! I'm so happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## mummy3ds

tankel said:


> :dance: Yay mummy, its about time you got some good news! I'm so happy for you. :hugs:

Thank you tankel, and your right it has been so much bad news this year we deserved some good news, got another scan in 10 days so we will see how the blob is doing xx


----------



## Leann83

Great news mummy3ds :flower:


----------



## nessaw

Great news mummy3ds. I have the cyclogest 400mg once a day. Tmi but I insert vaginally before I go to bed. Very bored of the pantyliners needed the next morning no matter how much washing is done!
Hope all goes well with your scan carybear and the spotting is nothing.x
Scan tom morning fx.


----------



## mummy2o

Off to EPU in the morning due to me getting an UTI at some point. I'm more prone to these whilst pregnant and got bad cramping, but no bleeding yet. They just want to be cautious though as that's how I got sepsis last pregnancy


----------



## nessaw

My scan today went well. Measuring 11+1 @ 10+5. Nuchal scan next week.


----------



## indhira2

So happy for you Nessaw! :)


----------



## Blu10

Yay to the healthy scans!! Could my due date be changed to Dec 27th please? X


----------



## nessaw

How's everyone getting on?


----------



## Kallie3000

Feeling kind of nervous with the reduction in symptoms. Happy, and I know that it is totally normal (I'm at ten weeks, right on schedule...) but it is still weird and nerve racking. I wish I had another scan or could hear the heartbeat or something. Not even sure how I'd go about renting a doppler if I wanted to go that route.


----------



## jumpingo

glad to have an appetite back after several weeks of feeling like absolute crap! recently have just become super bloated (which my husband is convinced is baby:roll:) and feel like i just look like i ate too many hamburgers/tacos/whatever.:haha: i am planning on going off base for a private scan this friday, since my next OB appointment isn't until 16 weeks.:shock::dohh: i'll be 12 weeks tomorrow, so hoping that hitting 12 weeks and then getting a good scan will be enough to finally let me enjoy/be excited about all this. we told 2 good friends this past sunday. both knew about babyjump, so they were doubly excited to be baby's aunties.<3 still sort of holding my breath...but i imagine that never goes away completely...?:shrug: 

hope everyone else is hanging in there and doing well!!:friends:


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies. Mind if I join the party? I just found this thread and thought I might fit n well here. I had a chemical back in Nov. Then had a mc in Feb. At 6+4. I became pregnant this time before my first period post mc. We actually weren't trying that month and I thought we stopped dtd long enough before ovulation to be in the clear. I had heard sperm live up to five days, and I guess I am proof of that.

After hcg checks, two early scans for dating and progesterone supplements it looks like this little bean is sticking around. My edd is Dec. 4.

Only one person knows we are expecting, and that is a good friend of mine who happened to be with me the day I found out and got the phone call from my doctor. As it stands right now we won't tell anyone until 13-14 weeks. Now we just need to find a creative way to do that. Any suggestions?


----------



## nessaw

We've got the 12 wk scan on thurs. Can't make my mind up whether to tell people or rather how many to tell-all being well of course. Def telling parents siblings and my headteacher and best friend. It's whether to tell everyone at school. The only other time we got to 12wks I brought in cakes and did a big announcement then we lost them 2 wks later. See how brave I feel!


----------



## jumpingo

Eclaire said:


> Hi ladies. Mind if I join the party? I just found this thread and thought I might fit n well here. I had a chemical back in Nov. Then had a mc in Feb. At 6+4. I became pregnant this time before my first period post mc. We actually weren't trying that month and I thought we stopped dtd long enough before ovulation to be in the clear. I had heard sperm live up to five days, and I guess I am proof of that.
> 
> After hcg checks, two early scans for dating and progesterone supplements it looks like this little bean is sticking around. My edd is Dec. 4.
> 
> Only one person knows we are expecting, and that is a good friend of mine who happened to be with me the day I found out and got the phone call from my doctor. As it stands right now we won't tell anyone until 13-14 weeks. Now we just need to find a creative way to do that. Any suggestions?

welcome!!:wave:

no amazing suggestions, but if you are bored, search for "pregnancy announcement" on youtube. i spent DAYS:shhh: looking at videos and getting ideas.:haha:


----------



## ExpectingTC

Had my NT scan yesterday, but baby wasn't cooperating so have to go back on Friday to try and get the images they need. LOL

Everything looks perfect though! Measuring 11w5d yesterday @ 11w4d and HB was 165.


----------



## mummy2o

Expecting that's great news. I hate when babies do that. My son was terrible for it.

Eclaire, welcome. Maybe something to do with Christmas as they are December baby. Having stockings on the mantle place one for each member of your family and one with a ? on it. However, that will be more or less impossible to pull off if you can't make them yourself or you find a Christmas fanatic shop it sells Christmas stuff all year round.

nessaw, depends if you want to or not. There is no perfect time and you'll be scared until you get your baby in your arms. I was getting ready to tell everyone the sex of my baby but then I had to tell them Christmas day that I lost the baby of all things. So do it when you feel you want to. If something goes wrong, you might value the support.


Its my due date today. So feeling a bit sorry for myself as I had to see about 10 newborns today whilst out and about. On the plus side I've decided to start saving up towards my around the world trip with my kids so something to look forward to when this one is older.


----------



## Eclaire

Mummy sorry that you are having a hard day today. It is completely understandable. Do something nice for yourself today. I love the idea to saving up for a trip you want to take.

I like the idea of the stockings, and I do make all of the stockings for my family. I actually have one ready for this baby at home. But I am currently in the middle of the 3 week vacation from hell, so I can't get to it. since most of our family lives really far away I decided to have some cards printed up. On the front is a picture of Santa sleeping. On the back it says, "Santa Isn't the only one resting up for a big delivery this December. 12.4.15" now I just need to add a cute picture for the back and it is ready to print. Hopefully they can meet me at home in 10 days so I can send them out.

On a sad note, I got a message at 3 this morning that my cat died yesterday. I just wish this trip were over so I can go home.


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Had my twelve wk scan today. All good-measuring ahead. Due date now 1st dec. Does anyone know how I change the ticker or do I make a new one? Baby was fast asleep. Had to rock around quite a bit so they could get the nuchal measurement. Just waiting for the bloods. Told my parents today which was fab. 
Expectingtc I can see how they couldn't do it at your appt. They said at mine I might have to go back at 15wks for a different blood test if it didn't cooperate.
Eclaire-sorry about your cat.x
Mummy2o-hugs for your due date. My dd for the twins is coming up next month.


----------



## jumpingo

nessaw said:


> Hi all. Had my twelve wk scan today. All good-measuring ahead. Due date now 1st dec. Does anyone know how I change the ticker or do I make a new one? Baby was fast asleep. Had to rock around quite a bit so they could get the nuchal measurement. Just waiting for the bloods. Told my parents today which was fab.

great news!!!
as for the ticker, i think you just have to make a new one.:shrug:


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats nessaw! I bet it felt good to tell your parents. Any scan pics to share?

We will not be doing the 12 week scan, as my husband felt it was redundant with the Verifi DNA test. So I am scheduled to have the blood work for that done a couple of days after we return home. We ordred our pregnancy announcement cards last night. But hubby won't let me send them out until after the verifi results come back showing a healthy baby. So it looks like we won't be telling anyone until mid June.

But I guarantee my local friends will know as soon as I get back home. There is no hiding this bump.


----------



## nessaw

The scan pics aren't great unfortunately. There's a nice one of baby waving it's thunb at us back you wouldn't know it if I didnt tell you!


----------



## Kallie3000

I've definitely started telling people - close family knows, and the friends who have supported us through losses know. I'm going to try not to let work know until July, if possible, because promotion decisions are coming up soon. So warning people extra hard not to say anything or especially not to post anything on social media (ooh I'd be so mad)

Broke down and bought a home doppler - and got to hear the heartbeat today! It is funny how you don't realize how stresses or anxious you were unil it goes away. 

How we are telling people: I have a few ways, 1. Cute dog shirt for my labradoodle that says "I'm the big sister", 2. A baby onsie with our store logo (our new employee's uniform) and 3. Wine bottle labels that say "Best aged 9 months; due December 2015"


----------



## jumpingo

Kallie3000 said:


> I've definitely started telling people - close family knows, and the friends who have supported us through losses know. I'm going to try not to let work know until July, if possible, because promotion decisions are coming up soon. So warning people extra hard not to say anything or especially not to post anything on social media (ooh I'd be so mad)
> 
> Broke down and bought a home doppler - and got to hear the heartbeat today! It is funny how you don't realize how stresses or anxious you were unil it goes away.
> 
> How we are telling people: I have a few ways, 1. Cute dog shirt for my labradoodle that says "I'm the big sister", 2. A baby onsie with our store logo (our new employee's uniform) and 3. Wine bottle labels that say "Best aged 9 months; due December 2015"


we finally told my parents on friday, after getting a good looking scan friday morning at 12+3.:thumbup: then told my siblings and their SOs, my grandma and my husband's aunt and uncle and his brother and sister. we were able to record the skype calls, so eventually will have a little video of telling family. and then over the weekend and into this week we've told a lot of close friends that we happened to see in person and my husband has told a handful of people at work. still can't get a hold of his mom (she recently moved to panama and doesn't have consistent internet), but i'm leaving that to him to worry about.:haha:

i was also thinking we should add little storks to the front page, if people want? if you're team yellow:yellow: or once you know :pink: or :blue: as i imagine those getting blood/DNA testing will be finding out in the next few weeks??:shrug: comment and let me know if you are team yellow, or once you find out, i will update the front page.:thumbup:

i also asked someone to make a logo for our group (sorry it took so long..:dohh:) and since there hasn't been too much discussion on the name, i tentatively just went with the current group title. i know a lot of people are also in the December Snowflakes group, so i kinda figured you could always get your cute-themed fix there?:shy::winkwink: it's still in the tweaking stages, but i'll post it as soon as i get it!:happydance:

hope crappy first trimester symptoms are slowly easing up (or not, for those that find comfort in having them!!) and everyone is doing well.:flower::friends:


----------



## Eclaire

So glad you were able to tell your friends and family jump. Who had the best reaction? 

I am looking forward to notifying our friends and family. Hopefully we can announce in about two weeks. Planning to do my blood work on Sunday so I can get the results sooner. Very excited.


----------



## jumpingo

Eclaire said:


> So glad you were able to tell your friends and family jump. Who had the best reaction?
> 
> I am looking forward to notifying our friends and family. Hopefully we can announce in about two weeks. Planning to do my blood work on Sunday so I can get the results sooner. Very excited.

my younger brother had JUST sat down in his seat, boarding an airplane, so that was kinda fun!:thumbup: he was really excited for us and it was cute. my older brother's wife was also really excited and joked, "awesome, pressure's off me now!" (which is true, my parents can't go a couple days of us kids being home before mentioning SOMEthing about grandkids blahblahblah:roll:) and i think my dad wiped away tears a few minutes after we spilled the beans.:blush: my mom did her usual over exaggerated reaction. she said, "YAY, FINALLY!":dohh: and my grandma (who is the only one in my family who knew about babyjump, was a little more subdued in her excitement, and it was nice but also made me tear up and she just kept saying, "well, i hope everything goes ok" with a sort of implied "this time":sad1:) 

but yeah, overall, lots of YAYs and "that's so exciting!"s so it was fun. a week later, still almost in denial and pushing out worries here and there, but trying to get excited and believe.:thumbup:


is the bloodwork to find out the sex too?? that's exciting!!:happydance:


----------



## Eclaire

Yes the blood work will tell us the sex. If it were up to me I would have stayed team yellow like I did with dd. But I gave hubby the option and he wants to know. He is afraid I will be crushed if it isn't a boy since this is to be our last child. We will know soon enough.


----------



## mummy2o

Eclaire said:


> Yes the blood work will tell us the sex. If it were up to me I would have stayed team yellow like I did with dd. But I gave hubby the option and he wants to know. He is afraid I will be crushed if it isn't a boy since this is to be our last child. We will know soon enough.

I always get upset when I find out a baby is a boy. Which is really odd as I love DS more than anything and he really is the best boy in the world. I also have tons in common with him. Yet for some reason I would prefer DD have a sister closer in her age. I think as we plan on going traveling around the world in 5-6 years, plus another child after this one is out of the question until we return, I think a sister would just be better for her, then again we don't get to choose.


----------



## nessaw

We bit the bullet and have started to tell some people. I told my brother today and he just blurted out "another one". Had me in tears. He was hugely apologetic. Lots of people keeping everything crossed for us.


----------



## jumpingo

nessaw said:


> We bit the bullet and have started to tell some people. I told my brother today and he just blurted out "another one". Had me in tears. He was hugely apologetic. Lots of people keeping everything crossed for us.

awww, i'm sorry people don't have better filters sometimes.:hugs:
but, taking a bit of a step back, i'm sure our family and friends are heartbroken for us when we lose babies too, so they too don't want to see it happen again.:sad1: fingers crossed here too.:friends:


----------



## Kallie3000

nessaw said:


> We bit the bullet and have started to tell some people. I told my brother today and he just blurted out "another one". Had me in tears. He was hugely apologetic. Lots of people keeping everything crossed for us.

I'm so sorry this happened - not fun for anyone. My mom's first reaction to finding out I was pregnant was just fear. She was totally scared for us. But is completely thrilled now that she has gotten over most of the fear, as each week goes by. So hard to predict people's reactions, and can really still be from a place of love.

Sending you hugs - sorry that sucked!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Yayyyy congrats on a good scan and announcing jumpingo

And nessaw i hope your ok, brothers seem to be awful with words dont they! I dont think they think properly before they talk :(

I have my scan on 2nd June im so excited i cant wait!! I found baby's heartbeat on my doppler a couple of days ago which was wonderful being as its been so long since 7 week scan the worry was getting quite strong, but im feeling really quite positive, i think I'll feel even better after the scan :)
Ps im team yellow and will be staying team yellow till baby is born eeeek!!! First suprise package!


----------



## jumpingo

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Yayyyy congrats on a good scan and announcing jumpingo
> 
> And nessaw i hope your ok, brothers seem to be awful with words dont they! I dont think they think properly before they talk :(
> 
> I have my scan on 2nd June im so excited i cant wait!! I found baby's heartbeat on my doppler a couple of days ago which was wonderful being as its been so long since 7 week scan the worry was getting quite strong, but im feeling really quite positive, i think I'll feel even better after the scan :)
> Ps im team yellow and will be staying team yellow till baby is born eeeek!!! First suprise package!

oooh, only a couple more days!!:happydance: i realized i missed you on the front page:dohh: what's your due date so i can add you!!


----------



## jumpingo

also, TA DAAAAAA:-=

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/December-Rainbows_zpsyh0cv456.gif 

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/December-Rainbows-Yellow_zpsemz9xp5x.gif 

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/December-Rainbows-pink_zpskdhyp73n.gif 

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/December-Rainbows-Blue_zpsudrs0rl8.gif 


yay?:thumbup: 

nay?:shrug:


----------



## nessaw

Aah jumpingo those are fab.


----------



## Kallie3000

Love them! So festive, like Christmas lights!


----------



## jumpingo

yeah, i wanted it to be fun and colorful and happy...without being too overly christmas-y or wintery (for those who don't celebrate or live where december is summer!:winkwink:)

anyway, if anyone wants to put it in their signature, i'll put the codes on the first page.:thumbup:


also, was no handiwork of my own - thanks to kwynia for designing these!!:friends:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

jumpingo said:


> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> Yayyyy congrats on a good scan and announcing jumpingo
> 
> And nessaw i hope your ok, brothers seem to be awful with words dont they! I dont think they think properly before they talk :(
> 
> I have my scan on 2nd June im so excited i cant wait!! I found baby's heartbeat on my doppler a couple of days ago which was wonderful being as its been so long since 7 week scan the worry was getting quite strong, but im feeling really quite positive, i think I'll feel even better after the scan :)
> Ps im team yellow and will be staying team yellow till baby is born eeeek!!! First suprise package!
> 
> oooh, only a couple more days!!:happydance: i realized i missed you on the front page:dohh: what's your due date so i can add you!!Click to expand...

Lol that was my fault i wouldn't let you add me in the beginning just incase lol im 12th December hun thank you x


----------



## Eclaire

I am so happy to be back home. I was beginning to think that trip would never end. Went in this morning to have my blood work for Verifi done. Should have the results in a week or so. Then I will know if my little bean is healthy and we can send out our announcements for the pregnancy.

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## mummy2o

They are lovely jump.

Glad your happy to hope Eclaire. Looking forward to your results.

AFM feeling a bit blue today. Woke up at 1 with cramping, went back to sleep for a couple of hours and how pink spotting :( Midwife on Tuesday, so I'm not going to worry going to the doctor today. Hopefully will get a scan on Wednesday to see the baby is fine and hopefully the cramping and spotting will stop soon.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Had my 12 week scan today and everything is perfect!! Baby measuring a day ahead so im due 11th December, baby was wiggling about and a lovely heartbeat of 158bpm, all seems so real now!! Im so happy right now i could scream! Heres my lovely little rainbow baby


----------



## Kallie3000

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Had my 12 week scan today and everything is perfect!! Baby measuring a day ahead so im due 11th December, baby was wiggling about and a lovely heartbeat of 158bpm, all seems so real now!! Im so happy right now i could scream! Heres my lovely little rainbow baby
> 
> View attachment 872755

Wow - baby looks like a real little person! That is so exciting! No more blurry gummy beans! We have real little babies in us! Eeee!


----------



## mummy3ds

Yay for a lovely scan  I am having another one on Friday 9+6 so am hoping to see my jelly baby bobbing around x


----------



## ExpectingTC

All of our first trimester screening stuff came back low risk! So, we went "public" a couple of days again and the outpouring of love and support has been wonderful! 

Baby was measuring 5 days big at our last appointment!!! At this rate we're going to have a Thanksgiving baby on our hands! :)

I attached our announcement!
 



Attached Files:







annoucement.jpg
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummy2o

Your announcement is so cute! I love Christmas so much.

Midwife went fine, just waiting for hospital letters to let me know when I have scan\consultants appointments. Hopefully not to long to go. Then might do my announcement afterwards. Still nervous though.


----------



## stormcloud96

So hubby and I moved across country (Australia from Perth to Melbourne) to be closer to his family. We still don't have permanent internet, but at least now we have temp. internet. I've just been catching up in this thread.

So I went for the 12 weeks scan two weeks ago, and it turns out I was 8 weeks 4 days! Oops, oh well since it was a mc before, wasn't a normal cycle, but. Anyway so new EDD is 27/12/15 or American 12/27/15. I never put mine up before as was too nervous, but had a good heartbeat, so we actually told family. 

We'll do a cute announcement after 12 weeks scan in 2 weeks on social media. So keep the ideas coming!


----------



## Eclaire

Expecting I love your announcement. It is so cute and apt.

Had my doctor appointment on Tuesday. Rather uneventful. Heartbeat around 160. Now just waiting tor my verifi results. If the baby is healthy we will mail our announcements immediately. If not, I am not sure what the plan is. Hopefully I will have the results next week. 

How is everyone else progressing? Anything exciting going on?


----------



## Kallie3000

expectingtc said:


> all of our first trimester screening stuff came back low risk! So, we went "public" a couple of days again and the outpouring of love and support has been wonderful!
> 
> Baby was measuring 5 days big at our last appointment!!! At this rate we're going to have a thanksgiving baby on our hands! :)
> 
> i attached our announcement!

i love this!!!


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Just plodding on here. Not really much to report. Symptoms still there and feeling some flutters now. Some can be put down to gas but some aren't. Next appt 16 wk scan on 17th plus cons appt and midwife as well. Will be coming off the progesterone at that stage.


----------



## Kallie3000

nessaw said:


> Hi all. Just plodding on here. Not really much to report. Symptoms still there and feeling some flutters now. Some can be put down to gas but some aren't. Next appt 16 wk scan on 17th plus cons appt and midwife as well. Will be coming off the progesterone at that stage.

Flutters! That's so exciting! I can't wait!

I'm just super excited to be exiting the first trimester. Been having bouts of anxiety, but going to therapy today, and going to bring a big list of questions to my OB appointment to get some reassurance there too. 

I feel like flutters would really help - must be so nice to have that reassurance!! <3 <3


----------



## Eclaire

I also started feeling flutters this week. It is exciting since I never felt them with dd due to an anterior placenta.

Going to an orientation tomorrow at anew birth center. Looking forward to weighing my options. Might be switching my doctor to a midwife, like I had with my last birth but have to wait a couple of weeks to sed if hubby changes jobs and with it insurance.


----------



## nessaw

Tomorrow is the edd of our 1st mc and I'll also be 14+5 which is as far as we got with the twins. Am starting to feel a little anxious agsin after feeling slightly more relaxed since the 12 wk scan.


----------



## tankel

mummy3ds asked me to tell you all she lost the baby. She is having a D&C tomorrow and will not be back on bnb Please keep her and her DH in your thoughts.


----------



## Kallie3000

That is heartbreaking. So sorry for mummy3ds. Hope she is getting the support she needs.


----------



## nessaw

Please send my love and thoughts to her tankel. X


----------



## mummy2o

I'm so sorry for her loss :( Give her my love tankel.


----------



## Eclaire

So sorry to hear of her loss.


----------



## Blu10

Ive not updated for a while? Now 11+4 and have my dating scan on Thursday. Please keep everything crossed for us as i had a huge bleed last week which has now tailed off to blackish sludge. A scan last week showed a perfect bubs and no cause for the bleed so I hope our monkey is still ok.
Sorry to hear about mummy3ds, sad news x


----------



## Eclaire

Good luck blu. I hope everything is okay in there.

Nessaw I am glad you made it past your scary date. I am sure you were all nerves. Hope it is smooth sailing from here on out for you.

Afm, I got my verifi results yesterday. The baby is healthy plus I found out I am having a :blue:! We are sending the pregnancy announcements today. Hubby has no clue I know the sex. I am planning on surprising him with the news on fathers day. I am so happy and excited!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I'm so very sorry to hear about mummy3ds loss how awful :(

Today i have been scared out of my mind! Got an email from my sons school yesterday to say there has been confirmed cases of measles in the school so please inform ante natal team if your pregnant, well i told my midwife today and she instantly arranged a blood form and brought it round within an hour! She told me to go to the hospital today to have the bloods drawn to check my immunity, i told her my son has hospital appointment tomorrow shall i just have it then but she said no she would prefer it today! Freaked me out at how quick she wanted it all, then i had real trouble being able to get up there ended up sobbing and fiance come back from work to take me to hospital to have it, and the blood test lady scared me more! Saying 'how have you been around measles? Is it confirmed? Ohhhh no your only 13 weeks! We can just hope your immuned!' Omg i never knew it was so serious! They told me results should be back tomoro evening but could take 48 hrs, but my midwife said she will be rushing it through and to top it off i find out my midwife is actually on holiday from work for a few days but still rushing this through!


----------



## Kallie3000

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> I'm so very sorry to hear about mummy3ds loss how awful :(
> 
> Today i have been scared out of my mind! Got an email from my sons school yesterday to say there has been confirmed cases of measles in the school so please inform ante natal team if your pregnant, well i told my midwife today and she instantly arranged a blood form and brought it round within an hour! She told me to go to the hospital today to have the bloods drawn to check my immunity, i told her my son has hospital appointment tomorrow shall i just have it then but she said no she would prefer it today! Freaked me out at how quick she wanted it all, then i had real trouble being able to get up there ended up sobbing and fiance come back from work to take me to hospital to have it, and the blood test lady scared me more! Saying 'how have you been around measles? Is it confirmed? Ohhhh no your only 13 weeks! We can just hope your immuned!' Omg i never knew it was so serious! They told me results should be back tomoro evening but could take 48 hrs, but my midwife said she will be rushing it through and to top it off i find out my midwife is actually on holiday from work for a few days but still rushing this through!

This is why people who don't vaccinate make me very mad and frustrated. I have a compromised immune system, and even more so now that I'm pregnant!

Wishing you the best of the best and health all the way.


----------



## mummy2o

Blu10: good luck on your scan.

Eclaire: Congrats on team blue.

Charlie: How awful for you having to go through this. Hopefully the tests back fine. I agree with Kallie, not only on what she said, but I would hate to see either of my children sick and possible die from the complications which might arise. I'm so angry for you, I'd love to find that parent and give her a piece of my mind for you.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Thanks ladies im really scared, im hoping i will find out the results tonight, not sure what will happen if i dont have an immunity! I agree fully i dont understand why people dont have their children vaccinated :( so very dangerous, i hope the children who have caught it are ok aswell, but im angry that i have to go through all this scare :( 

I got my downs screening results back (just ultrasound and blood test) and baby is low risk for downs so thats really good :) it was 1:2866


----------



## Eclaire

Charlie keep us posted on the test results. What kills me is that some people like my sister are vaccine resistant for the measles. She has been given the vaccine with each pregnancy and still tests as not immune. I fear I might be in the same boat since I had it given again at my daughter's birth. I think vaccines are terribly important, but unfortunately I know too many people who don't agree. I hope you and buns are ok and you get the results soon. Glad to hear you got good downs results. Hope it is a good sign of things to come.


----------



## tankel

:hi: its been a while for me to give an update on here. I have been getting :sick: quite often. I know most you you ladies are ahead of me. When did your ms lighten up? Has it yet? 

Charlie, I hope everything turns out just fine. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Hope everything's ok charlie-v scary.
Got my downs back too -low risk 1:3500 so that's good. Feeling lots of pressure and things going on in my tummy now. Think my belly has popped like I've heard people talk about as it's no longer just wobbly tummy that I can suck in a bit it's getting hard and not going away!


----------



## Kallie3000

nessaw said:


> Hi all. Hope everything's ok charlie-v scary.
> Got my downs back too -low risk 1:3500 so that's good. Feeling lots of pressure and things going on in my tummy now. Think my belly has popped like I've heard people talk about as it's no longer just wobbly tummy that I can suck in a bit it's getting hard and not going away!

That's kind of how I feel - like, is it there or isn't it? But I can't suck in the way I normally would. But I'm definitely only barely bigger - NO ONE would ever notice, I don't think. I probably just look like I ate some extra ice cream or something!

How have you guys been doing for first trimester weight gain? I'm sure curious about where other people are at with that. I know it changes a lot depending on where you start from. I'm plus sized already, and I'd gained about 6-7 pounds, but I lost a couple (probably just water weight) and it looks like I've only gained 3-5 lbs.


----------



## Blu10

Hi all, had my dating scam today and all was well. Could my due date be changed to 23rd please. Nausea has kicked in at 12 weeks WTH??


----------



## Eclaire

Kallie the weight gain for me has been odd. With dd I gained 10lbs in the first tri and was barely showing. This time I have gained 2 lbs and look huge. No question I am pregnant here.

I told hubby last night we are expecting a boy. Wanted to hold out, but he was having such a bad day and seemed depressed. The news worked, he cheered up right away and is so happy we will get one of each. It was worth giving up my father's day surprise to make him happy.


----------



## Kallie3000

Eclaire said:


> Kallie the weight gain for me has been odd. With dd I gained 10lbs in the first tri and was barely showing. This time I have gained 2 lbs and look huge. No question I am pregnant here.
> 
> I told hubby last night we are expecting a boy. Wanted to hold out, but he was having such a bad day and seemed depressed. The news worked, he cheered up right away and is so happy we will get one of each. It was worth giving up my father's day surprise to make him happy.

That is so freakin' sweet. Totally worth it. 

I lost some weight in first trimester, then gained, then lost a bit - currently sitting at net gain of 3 lbs, but it has definitely been up and down a bit. Maybe I just need to lay off the salt...

I keep getting people commenting on how THIN I look! I figured it out though - waist looks smaller now that my boobs are humongous, lol!!!


----------



## Eclaire

It's been quiet in here. How is everyone doing?

I'm loving the second tri. Energy is slowly returning, I am showing and I have a return of my sex drive (which I didn't when pregnant with my daughter). Finally announced the pregnancy to friends and family (with a lukewarm response). Changing healthcare providers and meeting with my midwives on Thursday. Plus I will get to have a water birth this time which I have always wanted to do.


----------



## nessaw

Urgh have had a tummy bug over the weekend. Ansolutely wiped out. Hoping all is ok in there.
How come there was a luke warm response eclaire?


----------



## Eclaire

I don't know why my family was not more excited. Maybe it is because this is number two, or maybe it is because my nephew and my niece both recently had kids. Or perhaps it was because everyone sent me simple congrats texts instead of phone calls that it felt like a mediocre reception. Regardless of how they feel, I am happy and to hell with the rest of them.

Sorry to hear you were sick. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mummy2o

I'm still meh about my pregnancy and getting more and more scared as I'll be in 2nd trimester soon and that's when things went wrong. Have my scan tomorrow, so that's good. I'm also having issues with my health visitor. DS and DD have a 7 year age gap and DS was raised fine. But it seems that parenting has changed since then, so now I'm at a cross roads on how to raise her. Although as I said DS is perfectly happy and healthy.

Eclaire I think that's a normal response as people tend to be more excited with your first. I'm on my 5th pregnancy. 4th people know about, hopefully 3rd baby, and I think people are more worried this time, although my parents still want me to get rid of him/her. So I get there lovely response.


----------



## Eclaire

Mummy2o don't let others tell you how to think and feel. I am sure you are an amazing mom and will continue to be. I hope the scan puts your mind at ease and allows you to relax a little. And raise your children the way that feels right for you. We are human and we all make mistakes, but don't compromise who you are and your values because of other people.


----------



## nessaw

Hi all my scan went really well. Everything measuring spot on. Am pretty sure I saw 3 lines in the potty shot but didn't ask them. Very relieved!


----------



## laurac1988

I didn't even know this group was here!
Our rainbow is due December 25th


----------



## Kallie3000

laurac1988 said:


> I didn't even know this group was here!
> Our rainbow is due December 25th

Welcome!!!


----------



## jumpingo

laurac1988 said:


> I didn't even know this group was here!
> Our rainbow is due December 25th

:wave: we're not quite as active as the other december group, but still here!:thumbup:


----------



## jumpingo

also, i think somehow i got unsubscribed and didn't realize i missed SO many posts!:dohh: i had pages of posts to catch up on but i updated the front page. please let me know if i missed something! (and apologies if i did)


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Sorry ladies i really thought i had updated here but guess i hadnt :/ i am not immuned to measles and so my dr has asked i stay away from the school as much as possible until its all clear, i still have to get my kids from school though :/ my fiance will take them in the morning to school but I'll have to pick them up, im hoping where its been like 2 weeks since measles was confirmed in the school that it will be pretty clear now anyway!! But im pretty scared for my babies well being obviously :(


----------



## Kallie3000

Can you get vaccinated now? Or is that not safe while pregnant? I'm so sorry, that is so scary! And makes me mad! Stay healthy, stay safe <3


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

No hun i cant be vaccinated until the baby is born, there is nothing i can do other than try steer clear of anywhere that has confirmed cases of measles :/ x


----------



## mummy2o

I read that you weren't on the 2nd trimester board and some of those women were horrible to you. I'm so sorry you had to read their comments. If I was in your position I'd be scared also. Also I never knew it wears off. I thought it was just the two injections first one came in 1988 and second in 96 (UK at least) so that was it. Although it does make me wonder how many other injections we're suppose to have.

Talking about injections our babies will be getting new injections to prevent meningitis B. I think it's good and happy about it, although sad that Erika won't get it as she's not a baby :/ Its either babies or teenagers so my eldest is also missing out. In my opinion just do the whole nation in one big go and that will save hassle later.


----------



## Kallie3000

I've been thinking about whether I should have had the whooping cough vaccine (there was a local outbreak last year and a baby died :( ) but I just assumed I was up to date on measles and all the stuff.

I wish doctors were more insistent on this stuff. Like shouldn't it be part of normal checkups, to get any shots that needs to be updated?


----------



## mummy2o

Kallie3000 said:


> I've been thinking about whether I should have had the whooping cough vaccine (there was a local outbreak last year and a baby died :( ) but I just assumed I was up to date on measles and all the stuff.
> 
> I wish doctors were more insistent on this stuff. Like shouldn't it be part of normal checkups, to get any shots that needs to be updated?

In the UK it mandatory to ask people to get the injection from 28 weeks pregnant I believe. I might be wrong on that, but know its around that time. I usually get my whooping cough and flu jab together as I'm asthmatic so get a yearly flu jab anyway. The inject should protect baby until they are old enough to get their own the 5 in 1 jab at 2 months, followed by boosters at 3 and 4 months old. So if you get offered it I'd say go for it or even ask for it. We had an outbreak just up the road from us shortly before DD was born, so was thankful she'd have been covered just in case.


----------



## Kallie3000

I'll ask for it, for sure. I got my flu shot last round it came out - get it every year. Wish everyone did!


----------



## nessaw

I usually get the flu one through work-a school. Will be getting yhe wjooping cough one too. 2 yrars ago I found out I hadn't had the rubella vaccine as a child so had to put off ttc for 4 months as it's a live vaccine. Sorry I know it doesnt compare with what you're going thro
Charley sorry you're dealing with this worry.x


----------



## ExpectingTC

We did an early gender scan to surprise all the men in our lives on Father's Day!

We are crazy happy to have a little girl on the way! :)

I'm still measuring 6 days ahead, so maybe we'll having a Thanksgiving Baby!
 



Attached Files:







itsagirl.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tankel

yay, congrats.


----------



## Kallie3000

ExpectingTC said:


> We did an early gender scan to surprise all the men in our lives on Father's Day!
> 
> We are crazy happy to have a little girl on the way! :)
> 
> I'm still measuring 6 days ahead, so maybe we'll having a Thanksgiving Baby!

Congrats! What a nice father's day gift!


----------



## jumpingo

ExpectingTC said:


> We did an early gender scan to surprise all the men in our lives on Father's Day!
> 
> We are crazy happy to have a little girl on the way! :)
> 
> I'm still measuring 6 days ahead, so maybe we'll having a Thanksgiving Baby!

congrats!:pink: how were the reactions??! 

i can spend _hours_ watching "i'm pregnant" or "we're having a ___!" videos on youtube.:haha: 

obviously i want baby to come when s/he's ready, but i'll admit i'm hoping for more of a thanksgiving than a christmas baby.:blush: the turkey puns are just too good! i have hosted a thanksgiving dinner for years, and now do it with my husband, obviously, for our "family" here in japan (many are japanese and had never had turkey until they came to our thanksgiving) and really really just hope i can again this year too. if my husband gets out of the military next october, this will be our last thanksgiving.:sad1: so, just hoping baby keeps that in mind!:haha: 

we'll obviously just reschedule and have an early or delayed thanksgiving if need be:thumbup:


----------



## mummy2o

ExpectingTC said:


> We did an early gender scan to surprise all the men in our lives on Father's Day!
> 
> We are crazy happy to have a little girl on the way! :)
> 
> I'm still measuring 6 days ahead, so maybe we'll having a Thanksgiving Baby!

Congrats on the girl. They are loads of fun and for me find it easier picking girls clothes to boy clothes. That could be though I can't ever find anything to fit my son!


----------



## smurfy

I am due 13 December after a MMC last Dec. I am 15 week and having morning sickness on and off but has been better than the 1st tri. I am having a tightening of the belly and above my belly botton and at night sleep on my sides can hurt my hips after a while. hope your all well. x


----------



## ExpectingTC

jumpingo said:


> ExpectingTC said:
> 
> 
> We did an early gender scan to surprise all the men in our lives on Father's Day!
> 
> We are crazy happy to have a little girl on the way! :)
> 
> I'm still measuring 6 days ahead, so maybe we'll having a Thanksgiving Baby!
> 
> congrats!:pink: how were the reactions??!
> 
> i can spend _hours_ watching "i'm pregnant" or "we're having a ___!" videos on youtube.:haha:Click to expand...

It was hilarious. Everyone thought we were finding out on July 15th so it was a TOTAL surprise. We wrapped a pink onesie and put the picture I shared here under it. We took my parents out to brunch for Father's day and my dad opened it and goes, "Wait..." and my mom goes, "you think it's a girl?" and they picked up the onesie and saw the picture and my mom jumped up and started screaming, "OMG!!! DO YOU KNOW-KNOW? OMG!!! A GIRL!!!!" It was hilarious. Everyone in the place couldn't help but look. LOL 

Everyone else pretty much had the same reaction. See the onesie, get confused, see the ultrasound pic and start freaking out. LOL!

It was well worth it!


----------



## Kallie3000

ExpectingTC said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ExpectingTC said:
> 
> 
> We did an early gender scan to surprise all the men in our lives on Father's Day!
> 
> We are crazy happy to have a little girl on the way! :)
> 
> I'm still measuring 6 days ahead, so maybe we'll having a Thanksgiving Baby!
> 
> congrats!:pink: how were the reactions??!
> 
> i can spend _hours_ watching "i'm pregnant" or "we're having a ___!" videos on youtube.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It was hilarious. Everyone thought we were finding out on July 15th so it was a TOTAL surprise. We wrapped a pink onesie and put the picture I shared here under it. We took my parents out to brunch for Father's day and my dad opened it and goes, "Wait..." and my mom goes, "you think it's a girl?" and they picked up the onesie and saw the picture and my mom jumped up and started screaming, "OMG!!! DO YOU KNOW-KNOW? OMG!!! A GIRL!!!!" It was hilarious. Everyone in the place couldn't help but look. LOL
> 
> Everyone else pretty much had the same reaction. See the onesie, get confused, see the ultrasound pic and start freaking out. LOL!
> 
> It was well worth it!Click to expand...

That is the best! So sweet!


----------



## Kallie3000

jumpingo said:


> ExpectingTC said:
> 
> 
> We did an early gender scan to surprise all the men in our lives on Father's Day!
> 
> We are crazy happy to have a little girl on the way! :)
> 
> I'm still measuring 6 days ahead, so maybe we'll having a Thanksgiving Baby!
> 
> congrats!:pink: how were the reactions??!
> 
> i can spend _hours_ watching "i'm pregnant" or "we're having a ___!" videos on youtube.:haha:Click to expand...

I'm addicted to those videos too. Which is why I was super, super excited that I actually got my mother-in-law's reaction to the baby news on video! Once our news is completely out in the world (i.e. once I tell work, haha) then I'm going to post it to you tube to add to the body of wonderful announcement videos online. Love them!


----------



## jumpingo

smurfy said:


> I am due 13 December after a MMC last Dec. I am 15 week and having morning sickness on and off but has been better than the 1st tri. I am having a tightening of the belly and above my belly botton and at night sleep on my sides can hurt my hips after a while. hope your all well. x

welcome smurfy:wave:
looks like there's a party on the 13th!:winkwink:


----------



## nessaw

Welcome smurfy. Lovely story expecting. We've got 20 wk scan on 14th july and think we're ginding out then. See if I'm right from last week's scan!


----------



## nessaw

Hiw's everyone doing?x


----------



## Kallie3000

Doing really well! Had a good talk during our road trip with my husband today about the 'what could go wrongs' at the anatomical scan. Pretty heavy talk, but I always think communication is important. I have fears about it, so might as well make sure DH is on the same page as me with expectations and such. Always makes me feel better - we are a good team!

Then had fun talking about names and announcements and more fun stuff. Second trimester is a lot more fun than first so far!


----------



## laurac1988

Doing ok over here. Starting to relax a little bit, but can't wait to see baby again on July 15th where we will find out who is in there! 
20 week scan is booked for August 4th. Nervous about that, but taking each day as it comes at the moment and keeping positive that this baby will be a take home baby


----------



## Leann83

Everything good over here! Found out yesterday that we're team blue :happydance: It's so funny, this little man is going to be my parents eight grandson and my in laws 3rd grandson... no granddaughters whatsoever for either! 

Glad to hear everyone's keeping well! :flower:


----------



## Eclaire

Welcome to team blue LeAnn. Glad to hear everyone seems to be doing well.

Afm, nothing exciting going on with the pregnancy. My 20 week scan is still 2 weeks away. Starting to feel more movement from my little guy. It actually kept me awake last night. Right now our focus has been on completing and prioritizing projects around the house before his arrival makes it more difficult.


----------



## jumpingo

i'm doing alright. still wondering where the "2nd tri-high" is as i feel sick and crappy about half the time.:dohh: no movement/flutters that isn't clearly baby yet either (everything can still be chalked up to gas!:haha:) i'm definitely getting impatient for that.:coffee: and my "bump" just feels like i'm fat, so getting dressed is a challenge and i just want to stay home in stretchy pants and my husband's t-shirts.:blush:

i'm having a super weepy/emotional day today. not exactly sunshine and rainbows over here, sorry! the next couple days will be hard. babyjump was due july 9th...:cry: i thought i was over/okay with facebook birth announcements, but guess they still hit in unexpected ways.:nope:

in happier news, my 20 week ultrasound is next wednesday, so looking forward to that.:thumbup: staying team:yellow: though :winkwink: it's fun updating the front page with storks for everyone as they are finding out though!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Kallie3000

Emotions and stress are starting to hit me pretty hard, but overall doing okay. Mostly just freaking out about how we are going to afford life after I'm done working - agh! Money stress is probably most new mom's biggest stress, I'm sure, so I know I'm in good company.

Definitely still feeling a bit sick, but no where near as bad as it was in first trimester.


----------



## nessaw

My nausea has lessened from all day to occasional big waves. All other symptoms still there and feeling movements so feeling more confident. Feeling pops which could be kicks-not sure as not got to this stage before. 20wk scan next tues.
Jumpinggo hugs for your duedate.xx


----------



## mummy2o

Sad news from me. Yesterday I gave birth to my baby. Not sure the gender as I have to wait for the post mortem to come back. Sucks a bit as its my 2nd 2nd trimester loss. But I wish you well in your pregnancies :)


----------



## Kallie3000

Mummy2o I am so, so sorry. That is devastating. I have no words, but you are in my thoughts.


----------



## nessaw

Mummy2o I am so sorry. Sending you strength and love.xx


----------



## tankel

mummy2o :hugs: that news breaks my heart. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## laurac1988

So very sorry Hun xxxx


----------



## jumpingo

:hugs:mummy2o
i hope they don't make you wait long.:nope:
so heartbreaking...:cry:
take care and be gentle with yourself.:hugs:


----------



## Eclaire

Aw mummy that is awful news. I am so sorry you are going through this again. Big hugs.


----------



## mummy2one

Hi could I please be added 2nd baby due 19th December 2015 and currently team yellow although plan on finding out on 4th August :) xx


----------



## jumpingo

welcome mummy2one:wave:


----------



## smurfy

hello, how is everyone feeling we must be having some 20 weeks scans coming up.

I am at week 17.5 and feeling ok morning sickness getting better which is great, also started yoga for pregnancy classes this week.

I have written a list of things we need and will start getting some stuff after the 20 week scan in 2 weeks. Also in the UK there is a baby show in October (London) where you can see everything under one roof ie cots, push chairs etc, so we plan to use that trip to start buying the big items.

take care


----------



## Kallie3000

I've got my 19 week scan coming up in less than two weeks. Yay!

As for stuff, I'm going to get as much as possible second hand. I have a friend who is possibly selling me her Bugaboo frog stroller/pram, and an Ergo carrier.


----------



## nessaw

Welcome mummy2one.
My sil has a cot and car seat and a few other bits. Am too nervous to buy anything as yet. Hoping that will change after next week's scan.


----------



## Eclaire

My scan is in a week and half. I am really excited to get a peak at my little guy since I haven't seen him in 11 weeks. We stayed team yellow with my dd so I have a fair amount of stuff I can reuse for this one. Plus a lot of my friends have offered me their boy clothes so hopefully I won't need much. I would love to do some shopping for him, but I will hold out for a while to see if I actually get the hand me downs we have been promised. What I really want to do is to start on the nursery. Have any of you started a nursery yet, or are you waiting for anatomy scans?


----------



## laurac1988

We have our gender scan (private) in five days! So excited!

Bought a carrier today. Have got other little bits too. Eek!


----------



## jumpingo

Eclaire said:


> My scan is in a week and half. I am really excited to get a peak at my little guy since I haven't seen him in 11 weeks. We stayed team yellow with my dd so I have a fair amount of stuff I can reuse for this one. Plus a lot of my friends have offered me their boy clothes so hopefully I won't need much. I would love to do some shopping for him, but I will hold out for a while to see if I actually get the hand me downs we have been promised. What I really want to do is to start on the nursery. Have any of you started a nursery yet, or are you waiting for anatomy scans?

we totally rearranged our house over the 4th of july weekend.:shock: we are team:yellow: though so nothing is too dependent on the anatomy scan (which is this coming wednesday!:thumbup:) my husband just got a "nesting" bug i guess!:haha: he moved his desk from the "office room" out into the living area, we turned the office into our bedroom and are turning our old room into the baby's room. but we are only going to be in this apartment until october 2016, so there's no sense in spending money on fully 'outfitting' it as a nursery, in my mind. baby will only be 10 months old, so i plan on keeping the room pretty much as is. i figure *i* just need to like spending time in it. it doesn't need to be able to 'grow' with baby nor will baby even remember the room. 

so, three of the walls are off white and we painted one wall blue when we first moved in. we'll just put the crib where our bed was, under the 3 frames on the wall in the picture. my husband started to assemble the crib last weekend too. you can see it in the bottom corner of the picture. we bought it last summer before i even got pregnant the first time because it was on sale for $40, brand new in the box, and we couldn't pass up such a good deal! but we needed to order a replacement part, so we're waiting for that to arrive. then we'll just need to buy the mattress:thumbup: we have a car seat (so we are allowed to leave the hospital.:haha:) and an ergo. 

as for "little stuff," we have an odd assortment of basic baby clothes/bibs/blankets/crib sheets etc. from a couple military sponsored events i've attended. i went to a "planning for baby" type class yesterday. it was 4 hours long:shock: but went over tons of information about budgeting for baby, various military programs available for moms and babies, how to get baby's passport/social security card while aboard and get baby added to your insurance, etc. etc.:wacko: and i also went to a "shower" that was held for military/spouses of military who are overseas since lots of us aren't able to have typical showers with our friends and family back in the states. both of those events gave out goodie bags with some basics and i also bought some cute onesies/sleepers/pants at the thrift store near my house, so i think we're fairly covered for the first week or so:haha: until we figure out what works and what doesn't! 

i also have a baby registry on amazon set to private that i'm using as a "to buy/wish list" so we'll probably slowly try to continue to buy stuff off that. but, for now, the baby has a way to get home and a place to sleep and i hope to breastfeed, so all we need are diapers.:thumbup: i hope to cloth diaper, so that's sort of the next "investment" step but we don't really have a lot of wiggle room in our budget at the moment, so that will have to wait a bit.:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8229.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Eclaire

Wow jump you two are on it. I love the wall color by the way. I want to paint one wall in dd's room that color. We are planning to reuse most of dd's furniture and car seat so we don't need any of that. But I do need a new bedroom set for dd now.


----------



## jumpingo

i am a huge planner and list maker, so it's more just me being neurotic.:haha: 

but i'm trying not to worry too much about things beyond:
1. way to get home, aka carseat (done!)
2. place to sleep (half done!)
3. something to eat (boobies!:haha:)
4. some basic clothes (done!)
5. and diapers (next!)

everything else we'll figure out along the way! it helps that anything ordered with amazon prime gets here in a week, even being in japan!:thumbup::winkwink:

also, i didn't think my husband would "give up" his office, but then he came around one day and agreed that it made the most sense, based on the space we have and his work schedule and room use vs. my schedule and room use, which will be whatever baby decides it is!:haha:


----------



## Kallie3000

We decided not to paint - the room is a pretty neutral color as it is, so we are just going to worry about furnishings and decor and such. Haven't even started yet really, but DH said it can be 'his project' so I'm really happy about that! I think we will end up working together - I'll be using it a lot, after all!

My house is just a mess overall - so much clutter and crap everywhere. I need to do a summer cleaning, but don't have the time or energy! I can barely make myself do laundry, lol!


----------



## nessaw

Hi girls. Had our 20 week scan today-all good and team pink!


----------



## Kallie3000

Jumpingo, I just re-read what you wrote and giggled. I love that - "something to eat - boobies!"

SO awesome.


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats on the great scan and being team pink nessaw. How are you feeling after the happy results? Any more relaxed and excited about this pregnancy now?


----------



## nessaw

I def feel more relaxed but have done since I've felt movement and little kicks. We thought we'd feel more excited yesterday but we both said afterwards that we're not. I guess it's just defensive. It was exciting telling people it's a girl but as to feeling secure enough to start thinking past the next appt-not yet! Maybe it needs to sink in a bit.


----------



## jumpingo

it's so fun that we're starting to get :blue: or :pink: announcements from everyone!

i had my 20 week ultrasound today and we stayed team yellow:yellow: as we had decided to be. 

my husband told the tech up front that we didn't want to know and then part way through, the tech said, "okay, you're sure you don't want to know...?" and i said, "yep!" and we moved on. he said baby was being uncooperative.:shy: and i said, "oh, definitely (husband's name)'s kid!":haha: but it meant that the tech couldn't get spine measurements he needed. after he got what he could, i went to the bathroom and for a walk and tried moving and drinking water to get baby to move, but when i got back the tech said it was actually worse.:dohh: 

since he got all the measurements he could, he started the "show and tell" part. he turned on the big tv and showed us everything. baby was in the most uncomfortable looking position! like a full forward bend: hands and feet were up by the head and then his/her butt was sticking up on the other side.:haha: my husband laughed and said, "yup, that's my child!" so we got to see the skull and brain ("brains are always good":haha:), eye sockets, nose, mouth (baby was moving his/her mouth - so cute!), hands, feet, all the leg bones, heart, tiny little baby ribs:cloud9:, etc. i don't know if the tech saw boy or girl parts when he was taking measurements before turning on the tv, but either way, he didn't slip up or even let the wand rest too long on baby's lower half when he was showing us, so...who knows!:shrug: i have to go back next week to try again (oh darn!:winkwink:) and hopefully baby will have flipped over so they can get the spine measurements. 

i've been feeling kicks/nudges for the last 3 or 4 days too, which is helping me relax and get more excited. everyone we tell is SO excited and i feel like i'm not nearly as excited as *they* are and i'm the one pregnant!:dohh: still a bit of worry in the back of my mind, but i'm trying to let myself be excited.:shy:


----------



## Eclaire

Excitedly awaiting our anatomy scan on Tuesday. I have been feeling lots of movement and hubby even got to feel his first kick last night. We started cleaning out the nursery and are in the process of selecting colors to paint. My dd is in the process of transitioning out of the crib and into the big bed. We plan to give her a full size bed we have just after her birthday in September. I am starting to feel really positive about this pregnancy and think we will be able to get everything done in time. Except the name which is a different headache all together.


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats to those having great 20 week scans  

We found out last week that our baby is a little princess


----------



## nessaw

Has anyone bought anything yet? We are starting to look at furniture as we hope it will get us excited. Walked up to new born stuff in asda today but too chicken to pick any up!


----------



## laurac1988

We've bought quite a lot  going to get furniture next payday


----------



## jumpingo

all we need off my "5 must have things" list (above) is diapers.:thumbup: we figured we'd just order some newborn/small disposables on amazon but then a friend of mine told me that japanese pampers are cheaper, so we might just grab a pack or two of those. we plan on cloth diapering after the first month or so. i babysat for another friend, who uses cloth diapers, this weekend and she gave me the run down on her favorites and showed me the different ones she has. i had picked some out on amazon, but need to go back and edit, now that i've seen a couple of them in person.

our insurance covers a breast pump now too, so i need to look into that and other random things like swaddle blankets, a warm snowsuit type outfit (are these called buntings?), and cloth diaper safe cream for baby are on my "would be nice" list, but we are done spending money for a little bit.:dohh: i'd eventually love to have a changing table and pad and some kind of rocking chair, but we can't afford it now and might wait to see if grandma and grandpa chip in for those when they come visit in december.:winkwink:


----------



## Kallie3000

nessaw said:


> Has anyone bought anything yet? We are starting to look at furniture as we hope it will get us excited. Walked up to new born stuff in asda today but too chicken to pick any up!

Bought a woven wrap, and a variety of cute Captain America and comic book themed onesies (like, 4 or 5).

Otherwise still in the research phase! Not going to paint or change nursery much, and mainly going to get second hand or thrift store items for most of the furniture and such. 

Going to buy a NEW mattress and a new car seat for sure, but still determining what brand or price exactly. 

I did have a friend offer us her Bugaboo Frog Stroller and Ergo carrier for a good price, yay. Everything else I've kind of been adding things to the Baby's 'R' US registry and the Walmart registry and we will just hope for a generous shower and buy what we need after that! 

As far as I can tell, other than a few outfits, a car seat, and a place for baby to sleep, not a lot we need right off the bat, so I'm trying not to go purchase crazy.... yet!


----------



## nessaw

Took the plunge and ordered a owl/woodland sticker/stencil thing for the wall. I finish this week for the summer holidays so think a few trips out and about. My mum said they'll get a pram/pushchair. We have a car seat from my brother and moses baskets a friend gave us when we were expecting the twins. Need to get new mattresses for those and the cot. Also will need some maternity trousers for when I go back to school. I have some tops that will stretch but no bottoms!


----------



## Kallie3000

jumpingo said:


> i'd eventually love to have a changing table and pad and some kind of rocking chair, but we can't afford it now and might wait to see if grandma and grandpa chip in for those when they come visit in december.:winkwink:

I would love, love, love to have a new crib and matching glider chair with footrest, but I'm just going to put it on my registry and see what happens. I would love it if my parents bought one or both for me, but I think if they don't I'll have to find something second hand. It is frustrating though - second hand stuff seems almost as expensive!


----------



## Eclaire

I purchased almost everything for my daughter second hand. So far all of it has worked out pretty well. In fact I am planning to reuse it for my boy. The only thing I have purchased is one sleeper. The only thing I want are a double stroller and more newborn cloth diapers. Otherwise we are good. We did purchase the paint for the nursery over the weekend so now I need to get painting.

Scan tomorrow morning. I am so excited.


----------



## laurac1988

I reeeeeeaally want a glider...


----------



## Kallie3000

laurac1988 said:


> I reeeeeeaally want a glider...

Everything about breastfeeding says that gliders or rocking chairs are a necessity. 

If I don't get one new, I'm definitely finding one second hand somewhere. Comfort is KING!


----------



## Kallie3000

Baby BOY is doing fine - just had my 20 week scan! Stong heartbeat, perfect size, moving around and everything!

Waiting for my tears of relief to subside so I can go back to work. I'm so happy! Baby is amazing, everything is working, everything looks great! SO HAPPY!


----------



## nessaw

Wondeful news kallie. Congrats on team blue! 
Afm last day of school tom before 6 weeks off. Can.not.wait. !!!!


----------



## Eclaire

Welcome to team blue kallie!

My ultrasound also went well. Baby looks healthy. He was not cooperating for some of the measurements and kept hiding his face behind his hands. We did get one really funny picture.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1047.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nessaw

Eclaire I can't work out ur scan pic!?! Which angle is it?
I took the plunge today and ordered some maternity clothes. I got a swimming costume, jeans, leggings, shorts and a skirt. I have quite a few looser tops so will wait and see if they will do. We also went to babies r us and mothercare and looked at prams and we bought a wardrobe, changing unit and toy box set from ebay. Am scared we've jinxed things! After the 12 wk scan with the twins we bought furniture then we lost them so am paranoid even though I know it had nothing to do with it. Saw so many things in the 2 shops that it was quite overwhelming.


----------



## jumpingo

nessaw said:


> Eclaire I can't work out ur scan pic!?! Which angle is it?
> I took the plunge today and ordered some maternity clothes. I got a swimming costume, jeans, leggings, shorts and a skirt. I have quite a few looser tops so will wait and see if they will do. We also went to babies r us and mothercare and looked at prams and we bought a wardrobe, changing unit and toy box set from ebay. Am scared we've jinxed things! After the 12 wk scan with the twins we bought furniture then we lost them so am paranoid even though I know it had nothing to do with it. Saw so many things in the 2 shops that it was quite overwhelming.

i THINK you turn your head to the left and that's baby's nose and lips...? and maybe baby's hands or forearms on either side?

nessaw, you surely have not jinxed yourself! look and shop and buy when you are ready to. you'll be fine.:thumbup: i finished putting the crib together today and am trying to mentally rearrange the room to make room for a chair we have yet to get but i have been eying for awhile. need to save up for that yet though!:blush:


----------



## laurac1988

No such thing as a jinx Nessaw  Even in the small chance that anything would go wrong from this point, it wouldn't be your fault. Sending hugs xx


----------



## nessaw

I see it now-thanks jumpingo!
I know in my head that it won't change a thing but it just niggles. Maybe I just need to shop more!!!


----------



## laurac1988

Any excuse haha


----------



## Kallie3000

My husband suggested we drive to the city and go shopping for cribs and carseats and whatnot. So far all my looking has been online. It would be way nicer to see in person. And I'm just excited that he is the one that suggested it!


----------



## nessaw

Heard the heartbeat today for the first time at my cons appt. Was really cool-sounded like a galloping horse!


----------



## stormcloud96

I am so excited for all the scans, I have to wait another two weeks, we've gone back and forth on the gender thing, but I think we will find out, just so we can bond with bub and make it more real. My husband and I had been a bit casual about it. We're also really struggling with names. I finally got some bigger clothes last week, which is good. Hubby originally wanted to wait until the end of Oct to get stuff, as we have inherited some big ticket things now from his brother (changing table, play pen, feeding stool). I said we should spread it out more, as I know we are going to need more than expected at the end, and he only gets paid once a month. 
In the mean time I live vicariously through your purchases :winkwink:


----------



## Kallie3000

Viability day is coming up soon! I am TOTALLY buying a cake! Less than a month away, yay!


----------



## Eclaire

Mmm... cake.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Hiya ladies i havent been over here for a while i need to come ihere more often!!! I had my scan nearly a week ago and baby is going fine :) but baby decided to keep its legs clamped shut so we couldn't find out what we are having, although i think its a girl we have to be team yellow! And im struggling with buying baby stuff cos i really am not keen on all the neutral stuff lol! But baby is healthy and thats all i really care about! Heres a scan photo


----------



## nessaw

Grwat pic charlie.
We saw kicks from the outside today. Very exciting if a little freaky! Also picked up our nursery furniture at the weekend but nit started on the room yet. It needs the ceiling down and replastered then walls painted and a new carpet. One step at a time!


----------



## jumpingo

nessaw said:


> We saw kicks from the outside today. Very exciting if a little freaky! Also picked up our nursery furniture at the weekend but nit started on the room yet. It needs the ceiling down and replastered then walls painted and a new carpet. One step at a time!

i have decided that it likely won't ever be "not weird" feeling baby kick or seeing it! exciting, but definitely weird. it's like there's an alien in there!:haha:


----------



## Kallie3000

I feel like it is going to be months before I see outside kicks. I still can't feel them outside my belly. Only little bumps and kicks from inside.

But that makes me happy enough haha -Kick baby kick!


----------



## Kallie3000

Holy crap. Buzzfeed had a post about women's postings to whisper about their miscarriage experiences. I should never have read it. What a horrible trigger. And then I torture myself by reading about the difference between stillbirth and miscarriage, and what my chances are at this point o everything being okay. What is wrong with me?!?

Going to go cry a little, listen to baby's heartbeat on my doppler, and hopefully go to sleep. I need to be a lot smarter with my emotional health :(


----------



## Eclaire

Kallie that is awful. Try not to torment yourself with those thoughts. Think about happy things like you viability cake. What flavor will you go for? Pregnancy is hard enough without focusing on the difficult what could be. Right now you have a healthy baby inside you, so the odds are very much in your favor that in a few weeks you will have a healthy baby in your arms.


----------



## Kallie3000

I hugged my dog, got snuggles from my husband, listened to baby with the doppler, and felt a lot better after that. 

Now I'm just super, super grateful for how lucky I am to be here. And that baby is kicking more and more every day, and everything is great.

V-Day Cake will be diary queen ice cream cake - my favorite!!!!!


----------



## nessaw

I've had a couple of days like that this week kallie. Big hugs. On mon I couldn't stop thinking about the twins and mon night I couldn't sleep and hadn't felt her so was convinced it was over. But she spent all yesterday kicking! Guess she sleeps better than me. Took me hours to get to sleep last night too. Think it's cos I'm on school holidays so not as tired and having an afternoon nap!


----------



## nessaw

V day today!!!!!!!! Am off to treat myself to a pedicure. Can't believe we've got this far.


----------



## laurac1988

enjoy! Can't wait for V Day! We're going to Brighton to celebrate lol


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats nessaw! A pedicure sounds like heaven. Glad you are doing something fun to celebrate today.


----------



## smallhelen

nessaw said:


> V day today!!!!!!!! Am off to treat myself to a pedicure. Can't believe we've got this far.


Hi nessaw - don't know if you remember me from the TTC over 35 board, but I've just seen your great news. Hurray for v-day :happydance:
Take care of yourself over the summer holiday and enjoy the time off (and the sunshine, if you have any!)
:flower:


----------



## Kallie3000

nessaw said:


> V day today!!!!!!!! Am off to treat myself to a pedicure. Can't believe we've got this far.

HAPPY V-DAY! A pedicure is a GREAT idea! I have a gift card for a facial - you have given me the idea to book it for V-Day, as my special treat! Less than two weeks now, for me. Woot woot!


----------



## nessaw

Thanks guys.
Smallhelen thank you. We're getting there! How are you?


----------



## smallhelen

nessaw said:


> Thanks guys.
> Smallhelen thank you. We're getting there! How are you?

Doing fine. Getting excited about going on holiday on Saturday, even if we are only going to Whitby. Little man is now nearly 16 months old, and is very cheeky. :haha:


----------



## jumpingo

nessaw said:


> V day today!!!!!!!! Am off to treat myself to a pedicure. Can't believe we've got this far.

:happydance: YAY!!

V-day was yesterday for me.:thumbup: i didn't do anything special, but feels good nonetheless!:mrgreen:

i've starting to have some painful cramps/ligament pain, but otherwise baymax is just kicking away in there! also have really stressful dreams. this morning i wasn't feeling well, so took a nap and the dream was a huge yelling crying fighting match with my mom about a box that had a goalkeeper jersey that i needed for a soccer game that was starting in 10 minutes and she had thrown the whole box into a dumpster somewhere in town!:wacko: in hindsight, SO FUNNY!:haha: but i woke up practically crying and so upset! 

how is everyone else doing?? 
any more boy/girl results??? (i'm totally living vicariously!:blush:)


----------



## Eclaire

My v day is tomorrow and I am thrilled. Not doing anything to celebrate though. 

I hear you on the sad dreams jump. I recently had a dream about my deceased dog spending the last year of her life in a shelter in pain. And last night I dreamt that I had my baby at 28 weeks and he was stiff and cold and I was begging the hospital staff to help him while they were casually walking down the hall with cups of coffee. I don't recall having nightmares like this with my daughter, so I am not sure what is causing them now. Probably too much stress.


----------



## nessaw

Congrats on v days girls.
Eclaire what an awful dream-hugs.
Just had my 25wk midwife appt. Heard the heartbeat agsin and she measured thd bump-26cmm so 1 above where it should be. Trace of glucose in urine but she said that could be the weetabix I had for breakfast. Got the glucose test next wk so hopefully that will show all ok.


----------



## jumpingo

nessaw said:


> Congrats on v days girls.
> Eclaire what an awful dream-hugs.
> Just had my 25wk midwife appt. Heard the heartbeat agsin and she measured thd bump-26cmm so 1 above where it should be. Trace of glucose in urine but she said that could be the weetabix I had for breakfast. Got the glucose test next wk so hopefully that will show all ok.

i had my 24 week appointment last week and the tech who took all the measurements mumbled so much i have NO idea what my fundal height measurement was.:roll: and they don't have me pee in a cup either...:shrug: ah, military bare bones medical care...sigh.

otherwise i am feeling good and actually looking pregnant instead of just having a taco belly.:haha: my husband and i are flying to the states (MN) in 2 weeks for my younger brother's wedding, so that shall be a long day.:dohh: the bridesmaid dress is pretty (and thankfully i ordered the maternity version too, just in case, because there's no way the regular one would fit!!:blush: ) but i still sort of feel like i'm just going to look fat next to all my future sister in law's friends.:shy:

anyone planning on doing any kind of babymoon? i would love to go to the beach (okinawa?) but we really don't have the money for that...:nope: and any extra money we have, i want to put toward cloth diapers and a rocking chair for the baby's room.:baby:

speaking of, anyone make any progress on baby rooms/purchases for baby?? i need some to live vicariously through, come on, help me out!!:haha:


----------



## nessaw

I bought some baby gros and sleepsuits but only because they were in the sale. We also got paint and curtains for the nursery. It's been tricky to agree on as my dh doesn't want anyyhing too pink due to my nieces being waaayyy pink and girly and disney princessed!


----------



## Eclaire

We have painted the nursery and I made and hung the curtains. Right now it has become my temporary guest room as my brother-in-law will be visiting next week. Once he leaves my dd will be put in that room while we paint her room and transition her out of the crib and into a big bed. I am hoping to have all of the furniture in and ready in about a month to six weeks.


----------



## jumpingo

nessaw said:


> I bought some baby gros and sleepsuits but only because they were in the sale. We also got paint and curtains for the nursery. It's been tricky to agree on as my dh doesn't want anyyhing too pink due to my nieces being waaayyy pink and girly and disney princessed!

what color paint did you end up getting? i understand not wanting it to be completely pink and princess-y, but i do love dark/bright pink as an accent color.:thumbup: 




Eclaire said:


> We have painted the nursery and I made and hung the curtains. Right now it has become my temporary guest room as my brother-in-law will be visiting next week. Once he leaves my dd will be put in that room while we paint her room and transition her out of the crib and into a big bed. I am hoping to have all of the furniture in and ready in about a month to six weeks.

oooh, lots of upgrades!!:happydance: what color are you painting the nursery and also your daughter's room? is she old enough to help pick out colors and everything??


----------



## nessaw

We went with a light green called spring sage (homebase house of colour). We have got a wall sticker thing which is a tree with flowers and birds etc some of which are different shades of pink and curtains with pink and green trees on. So pink is popping out here and there!


----------



## Eclaire

We did the nursery in two shades of light/medium gray and I am using yellow accents. For my daughter's room she will have aqua and tan.


----------



## jumpingo

both sound beautiful!!

our bedroom was white with one blue wall, and we have made that room baby's room now. but i'm not going to pay to get paint (it's really expensive in japan!) so either way, baymax is getting a one-blue-walled room.:haha: we have 3 prints from IKEA framed above the crib at the moment (exactly what was above our bed - we literally didn't change anything except the bed&#8594;crib) and they are flowery and kind of girly. and there are big white/beige/yellow tissue paper puff balls hanging in 2 of the corners. despite being a light blue wall, the room is somewhat girly.:shrug: *i* like it and we will be moving, most likely, in october of next year, so the baby will never know or remember.:haha:

in other news: i bought a maternity tankini and a dress from target. unlike all my other non-pregnancy suits (which i'm busting out of!:blush:) the bust fits great, but the torso part is WAY too big.:dohh: i almost don't even see myself growing into it. but, better to have too much fabric than not enough, i guess, right?:haha: the dress on the other hand is SUPER comfy and i'll be taking it to the states when we go back for my brother's wedding (in about 9 days). the bridesmaid dress is not as comfy, and not nearly as flattering. i feel really frumpy/not cute, but whatever. sigh...i just don't see myself dancing much in the dress. i wish i was not in the wedding and could wear whatever i wanted and actually feel cute in!:brat:


----------



## nessaw

Hi everyone how's it going?
Am in 3rd tri now. Can't quite believe it! Back to school this week so sleeping a bit better as more tired. But the 6am dog walk before school is a killer esp as it gets darker. My new class are lovely although I have a boy with severe speech and language and behaviour issues who is hard work. Have worked out maternity leave-finishing half term which is end of oct with poss a couple of extra days after if needed for handover to new teacher. Then going back for last week before the summer and starting properly after the hols. It will be a stretch money wise but I do want to be off as long as poss. I dont see the point of organising childcare for the last half term in june/july when I'll be off for august anyway. What are others doing? X


----------



## Eclaire

We are doing alright. Hitting a really busy month with visiting family members and business travel. Over the weekend we painted the room for dd, cleaned out her closet and moved her into the big girl bed. 

The nursery is painted, the crib built, changing table set up. I still have to make the bedding and decorate. I know we are close to ready though I don't feel like it.

Baby is doing well. He finally went head down, which is a relief. He is super active Which is making sleeping challenging.

My husband wants our two year old to watch my deliver the baby. He thinks it will be good for het. I fear it might be traumatic to see me in that much pain. I am hoping to do an unmedicated water birth. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kallie3000

Eclaire said:


> My husband wants our two year old to watch my deliver the baby. He thinks it will be good for het. I fear it might be traumatic to see me in that much pain. I am hoping to do an unmedicated water birth. Any thoughts?

I think it matters what YOU are comfortable with. I don't think it would necessarily be traumatic - especially if you coach and talk to her about it ahead of time, and someone is with her the whole time talking her through what is happening so it isn't scary. It could be a really amazing experience for your whole family. 
Maybe there is someone who could take her away if it became to intense? Or if you found in the moment that it was distracting for you, or upsetting?


----------



## jumpingo

just checking in!:wave: any news from anyone??

i'm just plugging along over here. i've been sick for 3 days with a cold or allergies or just the changing-of-the-seasons-crud:nope: and finally started claritin this morning. i really should know better by now (it starts the same way every time, which is WHY i have the Rx for claritin to begin with!:dohh:)

we installed the car seat over the weekend, all the baby clothes are washed and put away, and the crib is up and ready, too.:thumbup: 

baby still seems very high, with major rib cage discomfort to prove it, and s/he kicks ALL day and night!:headspin::football::haha:

how is everyone else fairing??


----------



## nessaw

Hi all. Pootling along here nicely. Started pg yoga/hypno birthing class which I'm enjoying. Started nct class too and had hospital tour on sun. First time I'd been there since last mc. Thought I'd be anxious but actually felt fine. Have got 10 more days til half term then 2 handover days after then maternity leave! Can't wait. We just finished having the bathroom done now plastering hall and nursery ready to paint. Hoping to start nesting once finished work. How's everyone else? X


----------



## Kallie3000

I got tons done yesterday! All the 0-3 month old clothes (second hand) are washed and put away, all the bigger clothes (I got all the way up to two year old sizes from a co-worker!!) are in storage, and I picked up and got my new-to-me Bugaboo Frog pram stroller set up and washed the fabric around the baby area, and picked up and washed my new-to-me ergo baby carrier. I have some pretty sweet second-hand items, actually!

Favorite part of yesterday? I finally set up the crib! It was a bit of a pain, but it looks wonderful, and made me kind of teary to see it all done and set up with sheets and everything. The nursery is really coming together! All I need to do there now is move the extra desks (it was an office...) out of the room, and find a second hand glider or rocker chair to move into the room!


----------



## Eclaire

I have the crib, changing table, and rocking chair set up. I made the bedding and put it on the crib. Finished painting the art work and just need hubby to hang it now. Clothes and diapers are sorted and put away just need to get them washed. 

We likely won't install the car seats until November.

I am so done with this pregnancy. Severe back aches, Braxton hicks, carpal tunnel syndrome, rls, not sleeping enough, sudden rise in bp and people constantly commenting on how huge I am. Complete strangers can be so rude. I hit 37 weeks one month from today and I hope he decides to come shortly after that time instead of waiting until 40 weeks.


----------



## jumpingo

i know it's a bit early but can't help but ask: any babies yet??


----------



## nessaw

Hi nothing here yet. Midwife appt yest-baby is 2/5 engaged and heading in the right direction! Lots of braxton hicks over the last few days so hoping things might start. Am on maternity now and loving it. Lots of swimming and nesting. The nursery is nearly ready. All systems go! How's everyone? X


----------



## Kallie3000

No baby yet, but my last day of work is tomorrow! And then I have three weeks of vacation until my due date (not that baby knows that - depends on when he comes, obviously!). I have a ton to do at home and with our business, and I have been VERY uncomfortable lately at 36 weeks, so I'm super stoked about not coming to my desk job anymore!


----------



## Eclaire

Just got back from my midwife. I am 2cm dialated and 25% effaced. My cervix was pointing posterior still so she pushed it to the center so the contractions will be more effective at progressing labor. Really hoping he comes in the next few days so I can enjoy my thanksgiving.


----------



## jumpingo

nessaw said:


> Hi nothing here yet. Midwife appt yest-baby is 2/5 engaged and heading in the right direction! Lots of braxton hicks over the last few days so hoping things might start. Am on maternity now and loving it. Lots of swimming and nesting. The nursery is nearly ready. All systems go! How's everyone? X

i had a couple days with a bunch of braxton hicks, but they never amount to anything...all systems go here too!:friends:




Kallie3000 said:


> No baby yet, but my last day of work is tomorrow! And then I have three weeks of vacation until my due date (not that baby knows that - depends on when he comes, obviously!). I have a ton to do at home and with our business, and I have been VERY uncomfortable lately at 36 weeks, so I'm super stoked about not coming to my desk job anymore!

yay for your last day of work!! i'm impressed with anyone who has managed to work this far into pregnancy - i'm a total wuss!:dohh::haha:




Eclaire said:


> Just got back from my midwife. I am 2cm dialated and 25% effaced. My cervix was pointing posterior still so she pushed it to the center so the contractions will be more effective at progressing labor. Really hoping he comes in the next few days so I can enjoy my thanksgiving.

we had our annual thanksgiving (with our friends, as we're in japan away from family) this past saturday because i LOVE thanksgiving and didn't want to risk not being able to do it...so now that it's over, baby is welcome to come any time!:haha: hopefully baby times it well for you too!:thumbup:


----------



## Kallie3000

I wish I could skip this last day of work. It is stressing me out! I'm having trouble believing that I will really be done at the end of the day...


----------



## Eclaire

Just started losing my mucus plug. I am so excited to see that signs of labor are starting to show. I would still guess it is a few days away for me, but it gives me some relief to know the end is in sight. 

How are you ladies doing? Any fun plans this weekend?


----------



## Kallie3000

I'm going to a rock concert! Woo! 37 weeks pregnant is a perfect time to rock out, I think ;)

We are actually skipping my office christmas party, because we've had the tickets for months and I really want to go! It is kind of going to be our celebration of my maternity leave starting. 

I have 3 hours left of my work day... and then no more full time work until probably January 2017. My mind is exploding.


----------



## jumpingo

Kallie, you're done with work!!!woohoo!!:yipee::happydance::yipee: enjoy the concert! 

Eclaire, any other signs or progress?? exciting either way! i am hoping for ANY sign that baby is on his/her way...but alas, nothing!:coffee:


no plans for this weekend. my husband took yesterday off, so just a very lazy 3 day weekend. i feel crappy - kind of nauseous. baby just kicks the crap out of me (like a knee trying to escape out the top?!:huh:) and it doesn't really lend itself to me wanting to "do" anything. we did go to the store yesterday and i got a bunch of rubber stamp making supplies.:mrgreen: i have made a couple cute ones. crafting is my nesting.:haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8938.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 0









IMG_8940.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 0









IMG_8941.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Eclaire

Not to gross anyone out, but to help anyone who isn't sure, what I thought was my mucus plug on Friday was not. It was a few long lines of discharge that were fairly thin and stretchable. This morning I most definitely lost the entire plug. It was about 3 inches long and 1/2 inch wide and was much more solid. 

Just trying to help since I never noticed losing it with my dd and was still a little unsure. Going to go walking this morning in hope of bringing on labor. I guess sex last night helped do something.


----------



## Kallie3000

Good luck Eclaire!!!


----------



## Kallie3000

Baby Oliver Buchanan has arrived! (Or Ollie Bucky, for short, haha - we haven't settled on which nickname to favor yet! )

He came Thursday morning (Nov 26) and weighed 6 lbs 15 oz. I was 37 weeks + 5 days, wasn't expecting to go into labour yet, so it was quite the surprise! And he came FAST - so this has been quite the whirlwind!!

We figure he liked the music at the concert we went to on the weekend that he just HAD to come into the world to listen to more! ;)

https://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p320/kallie3000/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-11-27%2016.29.18_zpsseazk77d.jpg


----------



## nessaw

Congrats kallie. He's gorgeous.x


----------



## jumpingo

aah, finally made it over here!!

congrats Kallie!!

baby baymax came right behind Oliver on 11/27.:mrgreen:

i was 39+2 and labor was long and hard and i have more stitches than i even want to know about:shock::nope: but we are home and happy and baymax was...a GIRL!!!:pink: her name is Ramona Mei and she's a tiny little peanut (6lbs 2oz).

hope everyone else is hanging in there.:friends:
and bring on the babies!!:haha:


----------



## nessaw

Congratulations jump. Lovely name.x
am due date today and nothing to report!


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats ladies on your little bundles. Hope the rest of us can join you soon.

I had a midwife appointment yesterday. Dilated 3cm and 50% effaced. The exam resulted in 12 hours of brown spotting and six hours of uncomfortable false labor contractions. Just wish something would happen, I really don't want to go past 40.


----------



## nessaw

Hi all after 5 long years our little girl decided to keep us waiting an extra 2 weeks! They induced me on Sunday and Eva was born at 12.36 pm on Tues the 15th, weighing 6lb 14oz. We had a little bit of a dramatic entry to the world in the end but she is well and we are home and getting to know each other. Thank you for all your kind words, advice and encouragement. Much love to you all, will try and post a pic ASAP. Vx


----------



## Kallie3000

Congrats! Welcome baby Eva!


----------

